# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Abril 2011 +



## pipoapipo (2 Abr 2011)

me parece q nadie ha abierto el hilo de este mes............ asi q lo abro yo :Baile:

pues nada, solo desear q el mes de abril nos traiga muchas plusvalias (a todos) y q este foro tenga tanta actividad como la cuenta de zuloman en los buenos tiempos


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2011)

Ya no hay ni interes por hacer poles


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2011)

Psss. que las poles ahora están prohibidas. incluso las subpoles están prohibidas...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Abr 2011)

por mi y todos mis compañeros


----------



## rosonero (3 Abr 2011)

Saludos domingueros. 

Parece que el viernes empezó con buen pie la pauta estacionaria de primeros de abril ¿veremos 11 miles? :


----------



## EL_LIMITE (3 Abr 2011)

Buenos días, vamos a ver como comienza este mes de abril, y de paso Up al hilo..


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Abr 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Saludos domingueros.
> 
> Parece que el viernes empezó con buen pie la pauta estacionaria de primeros de abril ¿veremos 11 miles? :



q pauta?:|


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2011)

El último mes de subidas. Bernanke no puede mantener más el helicoptero en vuelo.


----------



## rosonero (3 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q pauta?:|



Aquí tienes al mismísimo Cárpatos contándolo de viva voz en radio intereconomía
MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it

Colgado junto con otras historias Carpatianas en El Blog de WallStreet: Historias del Sr. Cárpatos

En texto: La pauta estacional de Abril, de momento de libro...

Lo quiero para ya! 

_La pauta de Abril viene en la web de Cárpatos Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets con cifras para los últimos años del Ibex 35. Si bien es cierto que la explicación de la pauta se centra en la aportación a los planes de pensiones americanos, es evidente que si éstos suben el Ibex lo hará :

"El Ibex, salvo en dos ocasiones, en todas las demás el mercado siempre dio un claro tirón al alza desde el cierre del trimestre que termina en marzo proyectándolo unos pocos días hacia adelante y en la única ocasión en que esto no funcionó, que fue en el año 2000 porque dio la casualidad de que en marzo se pinchaba la burbuja, estaba igual al cabo de un mes y el año pasado que fue el segundo fallo en 13 años, aunque en el peor momento hasta el día 15, lo máximo que se perdió fue el 2,5 % para remontar pocos días después.

La explicación para los mercados americanos de que Abril sea el segundo mes del año tras Enero en aumento de entradas en fondos se debe a que el 15 de Abril es el último día para aportaciones a planes de pensiones, una inversión desgravable con efecto del año anterior. Abril es el mejor mes del Dow Jones en los últimos 50 años._


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2011)

El SP y DAX van al alza, ya exagerada para mi opinión.

El chulibex sigue guarreando en los mismo niveles desde hace muchos meses.

Creo que está claro lo que va a ocurrir cuando dejen de inflar a los mercados americanos.

Wait and see.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí tienes al mismísimo Cárpatos contándolo de viva voz en radio intereconomía
> MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it
> 
> Colgado junto con otras historias Carpatianas en El Blog de WallStreet: Historias del Sr. Cárpatos
> ...



Tito Bernie la sigue liando ..... ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me parece q nadie ha abierto el hilo de este mes............ asi q lo abro yo :Baile:
> 
> pues nada, solo desear q el mes de abril nos traiga muchas plusvalias (a todos) y q este foro tenga tanta actividad como la cuenta de zuloman en los buenos tiempos




Chico, la verdad, no sé exactamente qué ha ocurrido, pero lo cierto y verdad es que el hilo ha dado un frenazo brusco en posts y en actividad, en cuestión de días.

¿Será la onda expansiva de la detonación que provocó en R4 la marcha de Zuloman?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Chico, la verdad, no sé exactamente qué ha ocurrido, pero lo cierto y verdad es que el hilo ha dado un frenazo brusco en posts y en actividad, en cuestión de días.
> 
> ¿Será la onda expansiva de la detonación que provocó en R4 la marcha de Zuloman?



pues una multitud de cosas q han repercutido en la produccion de post en el hilo

unos por ser papas, otros por destinar el dinero a otros menesteres, otros porq su niña entra en la adolescencia y no le hace caso , otros porq les da pereza colgar los datos al cierre de lo q hicieron los leoncios , otros porq se cansaron de la impresora q gasta tito ben,...............

y nuevos nuevos pues solo el menda 

espero q calopez no nos castigue por baja productividad :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2011)

Buenas, paso a fichar, que quiero salir en primera página...


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2011)

Pregunta: ¿no os parece que está habiendo una burbuja de operadores, vamos de brokers en el mercado? Tal vez la culpa la tenga Google y su manía de meterse donde nadie le llama, pero es que me resulta increíble la cantidad de anuncios de nuevas casas que aparecen para invertir en bolsa, en forex, cfds, etc... y al menos algunos de ellos, no tienen supervisión alguna. Léase, por ejemplo esa gente de Anyoption, que está apostando muy fuerte por su exposición publicitaria. Ahora mismo estoy viendo a unos llamados Plus500 que dicen estar registrados en la FSA,... pero como ellos me salen docenas... me persiguen por los anuncios de cualquier página a la que voy.... socorro...!!! =^_^=

PD: Hola, pecata, guapa... como va todo?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas, paso a fichar, que quiero salir en primera página...



como se nota q es funcionaria...... viene, ficha en primera pagina y luego ya no aparece en todo el mes


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues una multitud de cosas q han repercutido en la produccion de post en el hilo
> 
> unos por ser papas, otros por destinar el dinero a otros menesteres, otros porq su niña entra en la adolescencia y no le hace caso , otros porq les da pereza colgar los datos al cierre de lo q hicieron los leoncios , otros porq se cansaron de la impresora q gasta tito ben,...............
> 
> ...




Ahorre fuerzas, que esta que entra es su gran semana... ya sabe, aquella en la que pasará sucintamente del rojo pálido al verde pálido... concéntrese ::


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2011)

¿pegará el chulibex un arreón al alza para celebrar la huida de Zetaperro?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahorre fuerzas, que esta que entra es su gran semana... ya sabe, aquella en la que pasará sucintamente del rojo pálido al verde pálido... concéntrese ::



veremos......... no hay q contar la plusvalia antes de cazarla


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿no os parece que está habiendo una burbuja de operadores, vamos de brokers en el mercado? Tal vez la culpa la tenga Google y su manía de meterse donde nadie le llama, pero es que me resulta increíble la cantidad de anuncios de nuevas casas que aparecen para invertir en bolsa, en forex, cfds, etc... y al menos algunos de ellos, no tienen supervisión alguna. Léase, por ejemplo esa gente de Anyoption, que está apostando muy fuerte por su exposición publicitaria. Ahora mismo estoy viendo a unos llamados Plus500 que dicen estar registrados en la FSA,... pero como ellos me salen docenas... me persiguen por los anuncios de cualquier página a la que voy.... socorro...!!! =^_^=
> 
> PD: Hola, pecata, guapa... como va todo?



Claro, un burbujón en toda regla, empezó cuando zuloman pipeaba compulsivamente y el número de operaciones en bolsa se cuadruplicó, muchos se apuntaron al carro, crearon cientos de nuevos brokers y bueno... ya sabe usted como terminan las burbujas... 

Yo estoy bien, gracias, con tripa de casi 7 meses, intentando llevar una vida relajada y tranquila... pero es que de vez en cuando tengo que pasar a visitaros.


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2011)

Uno de los del grupo que lee más de lo que postea (en muchos casos por la diferencia horaria) pero, anoto lugar para "hacer bulto" y que Calopez no deje de enviar los cheques !


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2011)

al final no me salió mal el San.... aunque me he quedado largo todo el fin de semana. Alguien da su opinión sobre el botas para esta semana?????

por cierto: suerte a todos en este nuevo mes, al menos espero tengais mas suerte que yo el mes pasado..... egqueeeee meterse en Quabit, Urbas y Colonial tiene lo que tiene.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2011)

qafectará la decisión de ZP a las bolsas???? esto no creo que estuviera descontado......


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> al final no me salió mal el San.... aunque me he quedado largo todo el fin de semana. Alguien da su opinión sobre el botas para esta semana?????
> 
> por cierto: suerte a todos en este nuevo mes, al menos espero tengais mas suerte que yo el mes pasado..... egqueeeee meterse en Quabit, Urbas y Colonial tiene lo que tiene.....



Buenos días,

De momento en el entorno de los 8,56 se complican las cosas para el banco del Botas. Si los supera con ganas, lo veo hasta los 8,85, con opciones a visitar los 9 euros, pero ya se vería. Por abajo, vigilar los mínimos del 31, que ya no deberían perderse.


----------



## mc_toni (4 Abr 2011)

En Abril pipeos mil... 

Estoy con ganas de ver que pasará en el ibex con el anuncio de ZP.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2011)

SAN:







Estrenando el hilo en materia de gráficos.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

Vamos a darle un toque al ibex



Spoiler



corto en 10739





Spoiler



cerrado en 10719


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Abr 2011)

En mi opinión hay alguien frenando las caídas (BCE, supongo), pero luego lo deja donde está, no lo sube.

Desde el vencimiento del viernes 18 el Ibex es un caos absoluto.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En mi opinión hay alguien frenando las caídas (BCE, supongo), pero luego lo deja donde está, no lo sube.
> 
> Desde el vencimiento del viernes 18 el Ibex es un caos absoluto.



totalmente de acuerdo.... otros indices como q responden mejor al dopaje :fiufiu: pero el ibex lleva como dos semanas que no quiere ir para ningun lado :cook:

dicho esto se disparara un 2% :XX:


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

Yo al ibex hoy le doy un rango entre los 10700 y los 10745....a apartir de 50 entraría largo pero siempre a ultracorto.

Edito: A partir de 50 con algo de brío, que esos toques son de chichinabo...

Reedito:


Spoiler



corto en 48


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Abr 2011)

Alguien acaba de apostar fuerte a que sube en plena resistencia y ahora mismo los debe de tener de corbata, a ver qué pasa.

Hasta ahora no ha mostrado excesiva alegría alcista pero, eso sí, entran a aguantarlo cuando alguien vende.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

...en esas estaba yo con el dedo listo. pero se dió la vuelta rápido. si llega a tardar un pelín más, me pillan.

edito:


Spoiler



fuera en 738


 estos cabrones no lo dejan bajar y aprovechan todas las subidas.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

¿Qué sabemos de Técnicas Reunidas? ¿Nos gusta?


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!

UP al hilo!

Hoy tengo agujetas en los brazos de cargar los dos teclados IBM model M que compre ayer en un mercadillo a euro la pieza.

Durante el mes de febrero se vendieron dos en ebay en España por más de 40 euros cada uno, esto si que es un pelotazo aunque yo los quiero para mi, claro.

Había otro, pero como no tenían bolsas y pesan lo suyo cada uno me conformé con un par, lo único malo es que les faltan los cables, pero parece que son fáciles de conseguir, aunque voy a esperar a la semana que viene que el hombre que me los vendió dijo que los tendría por algún lado y los traería.

PD: He puesto este post en el antiguo hilo hasta que BL me ha dicho que había uno nuevo, a ver si aprendemos a poner el link al nuevo en el antiguo hilo.

PD2: Y de paso a votar el hilo con la máxima calificación aunque seamos pocos y cobardes


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Técnicas Reunidas? ¿Nos gusta?



Comprados 43.000 euros a 43.34.

Voy a leer a qué se dedican y tal


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

No pinta mal... para sacarle dos euros por acción y luego la propina.

Rectifico: Vean ustedes el hermoso aspecto que le pinta *Expansión*


----------



## aksarben (4 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Técnicas Reunidas? ¿Nos gusta?



Buena empresa, pero a más no llego. Si está cara o barata te lo podrá decir mejor CP, que me suena que la estudió .


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

termino los largos por hoy, que luego me maleo... 



Spoiler



10755 a 19778


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> No pinta mal... para sacarle dos euros por acción y luego la propina.
> 
> Rectifico: Vean ustedes el hermoso aspecto que le pinta *Expansión*




¿Por qué rectificas? Yo la veo bien, ¿no?


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

Rectifico porque la perspectiva es mejor que esos dos euros.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Rectifico porque la perspectiva es mejor que esos dos euros.



Ahh. Creía que rectificabas que pudiera ganar dinero.

Todos los informes que he leido hablan bien y recomiendan la compra. Pero vete tú a saber...


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Abr 2011)

si, se le puede sacar hasta 4 euros si hay suerte, pero debe romper aun

no hay demasiada tranquilidad hoy? habra tormenta de guano o de pepones por la tarde?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de Técnicas Reunidas? ¿Nos gusta?



yo se mucho... que quieres saber????


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2011)

actualmente en proyectos en Jubail, Portugal, Grecia, Turquia y Peru.
casi firmados, otro en turquia y en Australia.
peligro potencial muy alto: los sur coreanos.
Empresa muy potente en construcción de plantas de gas, petroleo, ciclos combinados, energia...
primer accionista LLadó.
3500 empleados en plantilla fijos y unos 2000 temporal.
en estos momentos varios proyecto ofertados.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo se mucho... que quieres saber????




Que te parece que haya comprado 43.000 euros a 43.34 :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2011)

se mucho de la empresa...... de analisis, poco.
si me preguntas como va la empresa te diré que bien y con muchas posibilidades de nuevos proyectos, pero a nivel de acciones y especulación no te puedo ayudar....


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se mucho de la empresa...... de analisis, poco.
> si me preguntas como va la empresa te diré que bien y con muchas posibilidades de nuevos proyectos, pero a nivel de acciones y especulación no te puedo ayudar....




Me vale, dado que en un principio es para l/p me interesa saber que tiene buenas perspectivas... Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

Este hilo en su momento tenía movimiento!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este hilo en su momento tenía movimiento!!



Sí que es extraña la desbandada.

¿Será por el comportamiento del Ibex?

Yo lo veo algo raro.

Es una lástima que la niña de pollastre no analice el Ibex, podría decirnos si ha habido algún cambio después del vencimiento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Abr 2011)

Pregunta informática:

¿Cómo puedo hacer para que un s.c.r.i.p.t php repita una tarea a intervalos regulares?

Había pensado en usar "goto" y "sleep" pero he leído por ahí que hacer eso es una especie de sacrilegio.

¿Qué pasa si accedo al archivo.php con el navegador y el s.c.r.i.p.t se pone a cargar datos en una base de datos a intervalos regulares y yo le doy a f5 en el navegador?

La idea sería contralar el s.c.r.i.p.t php desde un ordenador remoto pasándole variables desde javas.c.r.i.p.t

variable javas.c.r.i.p.t-----> variable php----> el s.c.r.i.p.t php se detiene, cambia la frecuencia con la que carga datos en la base de datos, el tipo de datos que carga...

¿Se puede hacer así?


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2011)

ahora mismo en el SP parecen que están buscando incautos antes de meterle otro empujón con dinero que no es suyo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2011)

Hoy tienen guerra de papel


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pregunta informática:
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que un s.c.r.i.p.t php repita una tarea a intervalos regulares?
> 
> ...



Lo del goto SI es un auténtico sacrilegio, lo del sleep no lo veo como tal, es la forma normal de repetir una ejecución una y otra vez, yo lo uso con mis ******s phyton, aunque estos ******s también tienen definidos unos horarios en los que se descargan una serie de índices u otros, esto respecto a si usas PHPCLI, es decir el s.c.r.i.p.t ejecutado en terminal que si sirve para actualizar BB.DD. sería lo lógico.

Si lo quieres ejecutar desde una página web hay un truco para que se cargue a intervalos de minutos que tu decidas, pero no puedes bajar del minuto, se trata de añadir una directiva en el HEADER de la página, ahora mismo no recuerdo el nombre de esa directiva, pero creo que se llamaba timer o algo así.

No se si hay algo en javas.c.r.i.p.t. pero tampoco te recomiendo que vayas por ese camino, este lenguaje es un pegote, que tiene su utilidad, pero no lo veo adecuado para eso.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2011)

BL te estás pasando al lado friki... veo que progresas adecuadamente porque empiezo a no entender nada de lo que pones. Y eso que empezaste trasteando con el excel.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como se nota q es funcionaria...... viene, ficha en primera pagina y luego ya no aparece en todo el mes



Ya sabía yo que tenía algo pendiente... y era contestar al nuevo, que rápido se suben a la chepa, acaba de llegar y no sólo abre el nuevo hilo del mes, sino que encima se mete con una "miembra" honoraria... :no::no::no:

Te voy a poner dos velas negras.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comprados 43.000 euros a 43.34.
> 
> Voy a leer a qué se dedican y tal









Compradas a este nivel, tienen peligro, porque resulta difícil plantear una operativa con garantías. Como ves, en plena resistencia. El fondo, por eso, no es malo (mínimos crecientes desde el suelo de marzo 2009), pero estando donde está, yo no habría entrado.

Los mínimos que configuran el posible doble suelo son importantísimos para el medio plazo, pero estamos hablando de un 8% desde la cotización actual.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Compradas a este nivel, tienen peligro, porque resulta difícil plantear una operativa con garantías. Como ves, en plena resistencia. El fondo, por eso, no es malo (mínimos crecientes desde el suelo de marzo 2009), pero estando donde está, yo no habría entrado.
> 
> Los mínimos que configuran el posible doble suelo son importantísimos para el medio plazo, pero estamos hablando de un 8% desde la cotización actual.




Muchas gracias. A ver si es cierto que recibe contratos jugosos que parece estar negociando y sube un pelín.

De todas formas, me gusta lo que he leído de ella y no voy con fines especulativos a corto plazo. Si los tengo un lustro, bien estará...


----------



## rafaxl (4 Abr 2011)

Señores ya se que no viene mucho a cuento pero tenemos al brent a 26 dolares de maximos historicos. Y veo que las bolsas se han tomado campechanamente nuestros alentadores datos...

Seguimos para bingo, esto terminara petando.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Abr 2011)

Dow cierra en maximos de dos años.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2011)

Los usanos se van a comer las subida del crudo con patatas.

No le veo mucho sentido a esta subida. Aaahhhhhh sí, que es por la manivela de Tito Bernie.


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2011)

Cuidado con estos que tiran a matar:



> A savvy market watcher has detected some suspicious — and very, very fast — automated-trading activity in March. Flash Crash 2?
> 
> New robotic-trading strategies are attempting to hack futures and equities markets — again. The suspicious activity appears unconnected to the October cyberattack on Nasdaq OMX Group (NASDAQ: NDAQ - News) now being investigated by the National Security Agency. But there seems to be a new team of trading 'bots abroad — and yes, they're distorting prices.
> 
> ...



flash-crash-automated-trading-barrons: Personal Finance News from Yahoo! Finance


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2011)

Que están manipulando el mercado está claro, que hacen falta riadas de dinero para hacerlo tambien y que una buena parte de ese dinero es del contribuyente tambien.

Respecto a lo del petroleo... tiene otra lectura, que es la que se hace (supongo): todos los paises cobran impuestos más o menos elevados y proporcionales al precio-base de los combustibles. Mayor precio de los combustibles, mayor subidas de precios en general, mayor recaudación de impuestos con lo que sacamos pasta que luego volvemos a meter en el sistema para calentar más las cosas todavía, el caso es que todo esto momentáneamente es fantástico para una economía en inmersión. Luego la economía se estrangula, los déficits son ya imposibles de cubrir, el circuito del dinero se para y...

Todo esto es el canto del cisne...

PD: uy... había escrito muuucho más, pero lo he borrado porque sospecho que los schnaps de licor-café de que he compartido a la cena me tienen ligeramente perjudicado... la falta de costumbre y


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que tenía algo pendiente... y era contestar al nuevo, que rápido se suben a la chepa, acaba de llegar y no sólo abre el nuevo hilo del mes, sino que encima se mete con una "miembra" honoraria... :no::no::no:
> 
> Te voy a poner dos velas negras.



pecata, espero q no le molestara realmente el comentario, era de broma......ya sabe usted el buen rollo q hay, pero si le ofendí, le pido perdon 

de todas maneras con dos velas no me hace nada.......... debe ser como la produccion de todo un año ardiendo a la vez para q me haga efecto


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

lo de los bancos españoles es raro raro........ el ibex se mueve en un rango estrecho y a ellos cualquier dia les vemos en minimos del terremoto de japon......sera solo por lo de portugal?


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El SAN en la alcista verde, la que marco con flechas.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

ya, si por logica deberian subir y ayudar al ibex a superar los 11000 pero ahora mismo esta el SAN a los mismos precios q con el ibex a 10500-10400


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Abr 2011)

Acaban de probar suelos con cierta fuerza y no cede ni a cañonazos.

Igual que ayer.

A ver si siguen insistiendo o tiran ya para arriba, que será lo más probable.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> lo de los bancos españoles es raro raro........ el ibex se mueve en un rango estrecho y a ellos cualquier dia les vemos en minimos del terremoto de japon......sera solo por lo de portugal?



Si el IBEX quiere subir, tirará de los bancos. En el caso del SAN, en breve deberíamos ver movimiento: o supera los 8,57 con fuerza o probablemente se vaya para abajo. Si rompe por arriba, lo dicho ayer, lo veo rápido hasta los 8,85, con vistas a visitar los 9 - 9,25 y ahí se decidiría si queda otro tramo de subida o no, que sería ir algo por encima de los 10 euros. Tal y como está el tema, ahora mismo yo apostaría a que NO, pero afortunadamente no hay necesidad de hacer de vidente.

La verdad es que la mayoría de índices vuelven a estar cerca de objetivos (DOW 12.720, SP500 1370, DAX 7440), hay que ser cautos. Con el SAN sobre los 9,20 El IBEX quedaría algo por encima de los 11.200 creo, listo para el guano.

Veremos...


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si el IBEX quiere subir, tirará de los bancos. En el caso del SAN, en breve deberíamos ver movimiento: o supera los 8,57 con fuerza o probablemente se vaya para abajo. Si rompe por arriba, lo dicho ayer, lo veo rápido hasta los 8,85, con vistas a visitar los 9 - 9,25 y ahí se decidiría si queda otro tramo de subida o no, que sería ir algo por encima de los 10 euros. Tal y como está el tema, ahora mismo yo apostaría a que NO, pero afortunadamente no hay necesidad de hacer de vidente.
> 
> La verdad es que la mayoría de índices vuelven a estar cerca de objetivos (DOW 12.720, SP500 1370, DAX 7440), hay que ser cautos. Con el SAN sobre los 9,20 El IBEX quedaría algo por encima de los 11.200 creo, listo para el guano.
> 
> Veremos...



es q la cosa es esa.........veo a los indices alcistas, con deseos de volver a maximos, pero el ibex se ve lastrado por los bancos........ tampoco quiero ser vidente.......... pero ahora mismo esta el SAN mas cerca de 8 que de 8,57....... pero todo cambia rapidamente..........

veremos...


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es q la cosa es esa.........veo a los indices alcistas, con deseos de volver a maximos, pero el ibex se ve lastrado por los bancos........ tampoco quiero ser vidente.......... pero ahora mismo esta el SAN mas cerca de 8 que de 8,57....... pero todo cambia rapidamente..........
> 
> veremos...



Mira el gráfico que colgué ayer, la alcista verde y la punteada roja, un gran movimiento de triangulación, pero por ahora sigue respetando el soporte. Ahora lo mejor es esperar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Abr 2011)

No se corresponde la fortaleza que demuestran aguantándolo con lo roñosos que están a la hora de subirlo.

Y no veo tanta volatilidad como para decir que aquí hay una pelea de gallos, no sé, parece más una pelea entre maquinitas.

Muy bueno el artículo de ayer, Mulder, a mí desde el vencimiento me parece que el Ibex hace cosas raras.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

guano señores (y pecata)  

lo malo q tiene nuestro indice es q el DAX y CAC cuando los americanos suban, ellos subiran.........pero los caminos del IBEX son inescrutables........


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

El dax haciendo el salto del angel


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No se corresponde la fortaleza que demuestran aguantándolo con lo roñosos que están a la hora de subirlo.
> 
> Y no veo tanta volatilidad como para decir que aquí hay una pelea de gallos, no sé, parece más una pelea entre maquinitas.
> 
> Muy bueno el artículo de ayer, Mulder, a mí desde el vencimiento me parece que el Ibex hace cosas raras.



Gracias!

Yo no veo hoy en el volumen que estén aguantando al Ibex, aunque al principio si lo ha parecido, lo que veo es que cada vez empiezan a vender más, el saldo de los paquetes pequeños supera al de los grandes (que por cierto hoy no son muy grandes).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Abr 2011)

Nah, ya están con la misma hijoputez de las dos semanas anteriores, primero no lo dejan bajar y luego no lo dejan subir.

Y es el mismo, no hay guerra ni hay nada, es tomadura de pelo asistida por ordenador y financiada por el BCE.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

esto tiene toda la pinta de movimiento de arbol.........haran como la semana pasada......... bajon y la gente saliendo porq se rompen canales y al dia siguiente patapum para arriba

pero bueno, es hacer de adivino y yo a diferencia de zuloman no tengo bola


----------



## pyn (5 Abr 2011)

Bueno, de iniciador del hilo de marzo a relegado a la sexta página. Yo la verdad que últimamente no tengo tiempo de postear, no de no hacer trading (eso es un vicio). Por lo pronto he dibujado (bueno mejor dicho el ibex) una cuña de queso curado.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno, de iniciador del hilo de marzo a relegado a la sexta página. Yo la verdad que últimamente no tengo tiempo de postear, no de no hacer trading (eso es un vicio). Por lo pronto he dibujado (bueno mejor dicho el ibex) una cuña de queso curado.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



ese dibujo es asi? no habiamos roto ya la resistencia hace tiempo? :|

yo es q no se subir graficos pero cuando yo tiro las lineas es diferente


----------



## pyn (5 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ese dibujo es asi? no habiamos roto ya la resistencia hace tiempo? :|
> 
> yo es q no se subir graficos pero cuando yo tiro las lineas es diferente



Hoija, no ose dudar de mi confiabilidad tirando líneas. Ya hemos pasado por alto que haya abierto un hilo sin ni siquiera haber pasado el periodo de instrucción en él, como para que encima dude de la buena profesionalidad de los asiduos del mismo (primero con pecata y ahora con un servidor).



P.D: evidentemente la cuña de queso está más que "curada".


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

anda anda, q si no es por mi aun estais escribiendo en el hilo de marzo  desagradecidos 

de todas maneras, a veces puedo pasarme vacilando, pero es sin maldad, no intento hacer daño....... pero si puedo ser algo bruto ::

este ibex me desconcierta......... a ver si portugal pide ayuda pronto o


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2011)

ya estamos otra vez con el SP... el día pintaba bajista, empieza el tomate, empieza a entrar dinero, ya sabemos de dónde, y ya estamos 6 puntos arriba... consolidando los 1334. 

...Y eso después de que Geithner haya salido diciendo para no vana a poder emitir más deuda, que tendrá que haber recortes de gastos brutales y subidas de impuestos importantes...

...cerrados los largos del viernes.



Spoiler



1331 a 1335


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> ya estamos otra vez con el SP... el día pintaba bajista, empieza el tomate, empieza a entrar dinero, ya sabemos de dónde, y ya estamos 6 puntos arriba... consolidando los 1334.
> 
> ...Y eso después de que Geithner haya salido diciendo para no vana a poder emitir más deuda, que tendrá que haber recortes de gastos brutales y subidas de impuestos importantes...
> 
> ...



puedes poner un link con las declaraciones?

(creo q esta semana es la ultima q tienen (si no llegan a un pacto que permita poder endeudarse mas) para tirar de barra libre )


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2011)

Uff... está en todas partes, por ejemplo* aquí*. o *aquí.*

POr cierto que los japoneses siguen pidiendo ayuda exterior desesperadamente. Ahora a los rusos para que envíen un barco preparado para gestionar liquidos radiactivos.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

Buenas tardes..

importante lo que dice este señor...

msnbc.com Video Player


Si no gusta, directamente el SP a 1328.
Ya que puedo operar estoy en liquidez esperando algo más de corrección en el Ibex.

Edit: Las primeras palabras como siempre parece que echa dólares por la boca....

En la rueda de prensa poca chicha. A ver en los mentideros que cuenta....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

Nuevamente hay guerra de papel


----------



## rafaxl (5 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes..
> 
> importante lo que dice este señor...
> 
> ...



Ya se ha visto la reaccion en el dow, flojito hace 10 minutillos y arreon. Vuelta a la flojera...

De mientras el bono aleman sigue su incansable subida.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya se ha visto la reaccion en el dow, flojito hace 10 minutillos y arreon. Vuelta a la flojera...
> 
> De mientras el bono aleman sigue su incansable subida.



Ahora en los corrillos es cuando suelta algo más. En WS atentos y analizando. En unos minutos puede haber un movimiento considerable (espero que abajo)


----------



## cipote (5 Abr 2011)

cada vez estamos mas cerca de un flash crack


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

Ya vienen los velas rojas


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

Esto no es lo que era...2 miseros puntos de SP.

Venga cobardicas!!!

Edit: no habrá nadie por allí que le diga al niño







Dale al sell de una vez HOMBRE!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

Hay unos señores que están comprando...

tal vez en el after le metan el hierro al rojo...

edit: se abrió de patas


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

En pre estuvieron tentando esos 1328...son muy golosos para no tocarlos en contado.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2011)

pues no, no me'puesto corto en 1338, ¿que passsa...? : ¿ein? :XX:

Precisamente porque venía aquí el figura y ya me esperaba cualquier cosa... y ahora pues esperando a pase "algo", pero si es rapidito claro...


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

Sr. Claca me faltan alguna sesión de este trimestre para trazar la "posible hoja de ruta", pero si a Vd. no le importa le daré algunos datos del IBEX para que los comentemos, que sus dibujos son mejores que los míos.

Edit: 
A ver que hacen en el 1334...

Edit 2:
Cornada y abajo..


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

División en la Fed ante la posibilidad de endurecer la política monetaria este año - 2966497 - elEconomista.es

El Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC) de Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed) se mostró dividido en su última reunión sobre la posibilidad de mantener su política excepcionalmente acomodaticia durante el resto de 2011 o, en cambio, endurecer su política monetaria.

"Unos pocos participantes indicaron que las condiciones económicas podrían justificar un movimiento hacia una política menos acomodaticia este año, otros pocos destacaron que la política excepcionalmente acomodaticia podría ser apropiada más allá de 2011", recogen las actas de la reunión del 15 de marzo,

Respecto al programa de recompra de bonos o 'Quantitave Easing 2', algunos miembros apuntaron que la evidencia de una recuperación más fuerte, una mayor inflación o un incremento de las expectativas de inflación podría hacer que fuera apropiado reducir el ritmo o el tamaño del programa, mientras que otros no previeron ajustes en el mismo antes de finalización en el mes de junio.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

Boehner’s mixed messages
From NBC’s Luke Russert and Domenico Montanaro
House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) gave mixed messages after his meeting at the White House on whether both sides were closer or not to an agreement.
On the one hand, Boehner said:
"This is an important step that we face today in order to get real cuts, the White House is proposing cuts far beyond things that we would have imagined so we want to get an agreement and we want to keep the government open."
But, on the other:
"They'd like to insist $33 billion is the top number. That is not acceptable; we will continue to fight for the largest cuts possible and policy riders."
Boehner said it was a “good discussion” at the White House , but “there was no agreement reached” and “conversations will continue.”
“We've made clear that we are fighting for the largest spending cuts possible, real spending cuts here,” he continued. “No smoke and mirrors. We it clear that there was never an agreement at $33 billion dollars and that we are going to continue again the largest cuts possible. We aren't going to allow the Senate or the White House to put us in a box with two bad options."
It’s not clear what the smoke or the mirrors are. But $33 billion would be the largest cut in history, according to the Washington Post. (The libertarian-leaning think-tank The Cato Institute disagrees with that.)

Esto es de lo que estaba hablando el del vídeo que puse antes...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2011)

Para Junio tal vez podamos empezar a ver movimientos raros en la bolsa. Si la subida no está respaldada con un crecimiento sostenible , sin ayudas, podemos empezar a encomendarnos a San Tonuel.

los 1331 son durillos de roer pero me temo que en el after los revienta


----------



## Fran200 (5 Abr 2011)

Bueno señores..suerte para mañana.


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2011)

Como último post del día, decir que al cierre me puse largo (1332c) porque sigo buscando los máximos. Lo de hoy ha sido para cazar a cuatro. Pero mañana, habrá más cornadas que zarpazos. Y en todo caso no creo que nada ni nadie nos libre de la pauta estacional hasta mediados de mes.


----------



## pyn (6 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sr. Claca me faltan alguna sesión de este trimestre para trazar la "posible hoja de ruta", pero si a Vd. no le importa le daré algunos datos del IBEX para que los comentemos, que sus dibujos son mejores que los míos.
> 
> Edit:
> A ver que hacen en el 1334...
> ...



Y bien?? dónde está esa hoja de ruta?


----------



## credulo (6 Abr 2011)

Que curvas más majas de 30 pipos se está gastando el Ibex.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

Alguien debe estar metiendo pasta en el bono.

Por cierto: produccion industrial de ejpain en febrero -3,3%.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Abr 2011)

alguno se acuerda de la ultima vez q vio al SAN en verde?  (ya se q fue la semana pasada jeje)

hoy los portugueses salen a suplicar q les compren las letras no? a q hora es la subasta?


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

Vamos parriba como sea!!!

El yuri sigue subiendo... 2,033.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Abr 2011)

si, ahora mismo estamos mejor q el CAC (por decir un indice importante que ahora mismo esta en negativo) pero no me fiaria yo mucho del chicharrIBEX


----------



## Fran200 (6 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Y bien?? dónde está esa hoja de ruta?



Que impacientes. Primero he preguntado al Sr. Claca si le importa que le de unos datos para analizarlos técnicamente y aún no me ha dicho nada.

De momento: trimestre bajista, techo en 10850 suelo 10050

Para hoy, tercera ruptura de 10668 nos puede mandar a 10565.

Por arriba la ruptura de 10739 nos envía a 10794

Para ver algo más clara la tendencia del trimestre, como dije ayer, hay que tener alguna sesión más de las que llevamos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Abr 2011)

Hablan de nosotros, y de la confianza del consumidor, que va pabajo

Spain Unemployment Reaches Record High, Consumer Confidence Down The Gutter | zero hedge

Elsewhere, survey data released by the Instituto de Credito Oficial (ICO) showed a decline in Spain’s consumer confidence for the first time in three months. The consumer confidence index dropped to 68.3 in March from February’s 73.4. The score was 72.7 in the same month last year.

The two main components of the index declined in March. The expectations component slid to 92.5 from 98.5, falling for the first time in three months. The current situation measure fell to 44.1 from 48.3.

Consumer morale was apparently hurt by expectations of rising inflation, highest since August last year, and rising interest rates, ICO said. Further, escalating oil prices and doubts over global economic recovery in the backdrop of renewed uncertainty, arising from the Middle East and North Africa and the Japanese earthquake, likely weighed on sentiment.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que impacientes. Primero he preguntado al Sr. Claca si le importa que le de unos datos para analizarlos técnicamente y aún no me ha dicho nada.
> 
> De momento: trimestre bajista, techo en 10850 suelo 10050
> 
> ...



pero una pregunta, sr. Fran.............. en base a las primeras sesiones usted ya haria una "hoja de ruta" para el trimestre............ pero mi duda es....... que pasa si el comienzo del trimestre se ve marcado por los problemas de portugal? quiero decir.........que quizas un inicio bajista pueda hacerle pensar en un trimestre bajista cuando en realidad la rendicion de los portugueses pueda hacer que todo continue lateral-alcista......no?

(supongo q maneje mas info que yo y sus analisis trimestrales sean fiables, pero mi pregunta es desde mi punto de vista y desconocimiento)


----------



## Fran200 (6 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero una pregunta, sr. Fran.............. en base a las primeras sesiones usted ya haria una "hoja de ruta" para el trimestre............ pero mi duda es....... que pasa si el comienzo del trimestre se ve marcado por los problemas de portugal? quiero decir.........que quizas un inicio bajista pueda hacerle pensar en un trimestre bajista cuando en realidad la rendicion de los portugueses pueda hacer que todo continue lateral-alcista......no?
> 
> (supongo q maneje mas info que yo y sus analisis trimestrales sean fiables, pero mi pregunta es desde mi punto de vista y desconocimiento)



Recuerde lo que se habló aquí con el señor Pollastre. "El camino está marcado" 
Ahora dispongo de menos, por no decir, nada de información de alto nivel. Así que solo aporto una opinión más y a ver si entre todos somos capaces de aproximarnos a la tendencia en cada momento.

Sólo una catástrofe de proporciones bíblicas (económica o social) varía el canal.

P.D. En lo que si lleva razón es que en el momento que Portugal decida ser rescatada la bolsa debería irse a la parte alta del canal, al menos ese sería el comportamiento normal de los inversores. Pero imagine que deciden aplazar pagos, una quita o una barbaridad así.:cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Recuerde lo que se habló aquí con el señor Pollastre. "El camino está marcado"
> Ahora dispongo de menos, por no decir, nada de información de alto nivel. Así que solo aporto una opinión más y a ver si entre todos somos capaces de aproximarnos a la tendencia en cada momento.
> 
> Sólo una catástrofe de proporciones bíblicas (económica o social) varía el canal.
> ...



Euro zone states consider Greek restructuring: report | Reuters
(Reuters) - Some euro zone governments are concerned highly indebted Greece will not be able to refinance itself and may have to restructure its debt, the Financial Times Deutschland reported on Wednesday.

la posible reestructuracion griega esta ya descontada, o hay que ir con pies de plomo tambien?


----------



## Fran200 (6 Abr 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Euro zone states consider Greek restructuring: report | Reuters
> (Reuters) - Some euro zone governments are concerned highly indebted Greece will not be able to refinance itself and may have to restructure its debt, the Financial Times Deutschland reported on Wednesday.
> 
> la posible reestructuracion griega esta ya descontada, o hay que ir con pies de plomo tambien?



En mi opinión con Grecia ya se ha descontado el peor de los escenarios. Ahora la preocupación es Portugal y si su gobierno se deja de luchas internas, tomando una decisión.


----------



## pyn (6 Abr 2011)

Ahí vamos, a por los 10800 de cabeza.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

De vergüenza. Seguimos con lo de descontado??? igual tenemos un potencial de la hos... y no lo sabemos, si descontando todo tenemos 10k8... ni quiero imaginar :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto esto debe ser por la exitosa colocacion de deuda lusa no???


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

otro arreoncito y superados los 770. Esto es tremendo, me recuerda tanto a 2008 cuando la bolsa subia, el brent disparado y el yuri idem... chas!!!!


----------



## buurbuboom (6 Abr 2011)

Portugal solicita la ayuda del fondo de rescate de la Unión Europea


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

Con dos cojones si señor. A por los 11k? por que no?? si acaba petando portugal a lo mejor llegamos a los 17k.

Hay alguna noticia que no sepa o algo??al paso que vamos petamos hoy los 10900 tambien.


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Con dos cojones si señor. A por los 11k? por que no?? si acaba petando portugal a lo mejor llegamos a los 17k.
> 
> Hay alguna noticia que no sepa o algo??



como salio la subasta adelante, pues se dan el homenaje........ los USA vienen muy pepones............... ademas, creo q mañana el BCE es cuando sube los tipos ergo haran alguna caidita y si lo suben mucho hoy pues mañana lo pueden bajar mucho tambien


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como salio la subasta adelante, pues se dan el homenaje........ los USA vienen muy pepones............... ademas, creo q mañana el BCE es cuando sube los tipos ergo haran alguna caidita y si lo suben mucho hoy pues mañana lo pueden bajar mucho tambien



Eso estaba pensado, que si suben tipos mañana podemos tener zafarrancho del güeno. Puede ser la ultima cena antes de la crucifixion.


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2011)

yo acabo de hacer una tontería...


Spoiler



no pille la notica, vi el tirón y me puse corto en 10825, me huelo que los yankies me van a dar pal pelo....


a ver si al menos hacemos un pullback y...

edito: ups, lo siento por BL.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2011)

Hoy los mercados han elegido truco

El susto viene después


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que impacientes. Primero he preguntado al Sr. Claca si le importa que le de unos datos para analizarlos técnicamente y aún no me ha dicho nada.
> 
> De momento: trimestre bajista, techo en 10850 suelo 10050
> 
> ...



Fran200, eso ni se pregunta, aquí cualquier aportación es bienvenida, especialmente la opinión de los leoncios y la de Hannibal. A ver esos datos 

Hoy el SAN ha realizado un doble suelo y para arriba. Por cierto, los mínimos de ayer salen trazando una paralela a la bajista que nos viene frenando desde febrero, ahora volvemos a toparnos con ella, por cierto.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2011)

De momento no hay demasiada información, el IBEX lleva las dos últimas semanas metido en un canal ligeramente alcista. Para romper por arriba necesita que el sector bancario empuje, pero hasta ahora los bancos no están por la labor, se quedan ahí, en resistencia, que obviamente en el IBEX coincide con el techo del canal, y se vuelven abajo, sin que de momento tampoco suponga un giro en el mercado.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2011)

Estoy un poco desentrenada pero bueno...



Spoiler



Intento un mini-largo en 10800.



Alguien tiene que sustituir a zuloman...


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

Alguien puede explicarme lo que pasa con el bono español??? ha bajado hasta 5,22 desde 5,31 y el aleman no hace mas que subir (3,42).

Compra masiva antes de la subida de tipos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy un poco desentrenada pero bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mucha suerte y bienvenida de nuevo


----------



## aksarben (6 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy un poco desentrenada pero bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es que no se puede vivir sin nosotros... 

Ya sólo falta que vuelva DP de su retiro!


----------



## Fran200 (6 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De momento no hay demasiada información, el IBEX lleva las dos últimas semanas metido en un canal ligeramente alcista. Para romper por arriba necesita que el sector bancario empuje, pero hasta ahora los bancos no están por la labor, se quedan ahí, en resistencia, que obviamente en el IBEX coincide con el techo del canal, y se vuelven abajo, sin que de momento tampoco suponga un giro en el mercado.




Esta vela de hoy si nos va a dejar alguna cosa más clara, con suerte con tres-cuatro sesiones podemos tener el canal mejor delimitado. (Posible tendencia trimestral, anote en sus apuntes:fiufiu


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esta vela de hoy si nos va a dejar alguna cosa más clara, con suerte con tres-cuatro sesiones podemos tener el canal mejor delimitado. (Posible tendencia trimestral, anote en sus apuntes:fiufiu



¿Has observado algún cambio digno de mención en el Ibex a partir del último vencimiento?

Es que llevo desde entonces que no doy una, llevaba todo el año siguiendo un sistema que me funcionaba estupendamente y de repente, nada, no da pie con bola.

Veo al Ibex muy raro, como "lentorro", es como si se lo pensara muchísimo para empezar a subir y también cuando va a iniciar un movimiento a la baja.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2011)

Están preparando un peponazo

edit:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2011)

No me está yendo tan mal en mi vuelta al ruedo, pero por si acaso creo que cerraré hoy la posición, que no me fío...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2011)

Wataru!!!! ¿estás por aquí? todos volvemos al redil...
MANIFIÉSTATE.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wataru!!!! ¿estás por aquí? todos volvemos al redil...
> MANIFIÉSTATE.



Juas 

Si que estoy por aquí... pero solo de mirón que llevo unos meses muy movidos con cambios de domicilio y tal...

Pero ya estoy mirando para volver el mes que viene que esté más tranquilo, o quien sabe... si la bolsa se mete un buen hostión... xD.

Pasad buena tarde


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2011)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas
> 
> Si que estoy por aquí... pero solo de mirón que llevo unos meses muy movidos con cambios de domicilio y tal...
> 
> ...



Y yo que te hacía en alguna playa brasileña rodeado de bellas mulatas...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo que te hacía en alguna playa brasileña rodeado de bellas mulatas...



Jur más quisiera yo... aparte de domicilio también he cambiado de sector, pero quien sabe... lo mismo acabo trabajando por esas tierras (me conformo con R.D.  ).


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> yo acabo de hacer una tontería...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bueno, pues mejor de la esperado, cerré en 810 y luego



Spoiler



largo 810 a 848



y hasta ahí no hay más. A ver que tal se me porta el SP.


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2011)

Creo que en el SP acabamos de ver minimos del día. Voy a meterle un poquito largo a ver que pasa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2011)

Hoy es un día importante, el montante total de activos que la FED tiene en su poder como consecuencia de las POMO's alcanza el Billón (con "B" europea) de dólares.

O eso me sale utilizando los datos de la página web de la FED.

Ahora pongo el gráfico.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Jur más quisiera yo... aparte de domicilio también he cambiado de sector, pero quien sabe... lo mismo acabo trabajando por esas tierras (me conformo con R.D.  ).



¿tu no te habías ido a Tunez o a Libia a trabajar un tiempo si no recuerdo mal? 

De ahí el cambio de domicilio, aunque no se el porqué el cambio de sector (si no ando equivocado)

PD: Kujire anda pidiendo señales de vida tuyas en su blog desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Abr 2011)

El saldo:







Y cómo va el programa de compras hasta llegar a los 600.000 millones totales del QE2:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas ^__^!

Pues tenía contrato y visado de trabajo... en teoría debía haberme ido antes de las fiestas, pero al final lo dejaron para después por motivos de retrasos... y justo, justo cuando comenzaron las entifadas era la última fecha que me habían dado... hasta que se lío ya la cosa xDD, vamos estos salieron de allí el Sabado anterior escopetados juuas.

En fin cosas que pasan... pero yo seguía en mis trece de cambiar de aires y en esas mismas fechas me salió otra cosa más tranquila y con buenas perspectivas.

Seguimos por aquí xD y seguiremos...
Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y cómo va el programa de compras hasta llegar a los 600.000 millones totales del QE2:



Blackhawk down! Cortos a partir del 5/5.

Pásalo ::


----------



## EL_LIMITE (6 Abr 2011)

Buenas noches, supongo que ya estaba más que descontado pero nada, ya es oficial por lo visto: El presidente de Portugal Jose Sócrates ha pedido el rescate financiero de la UE - 2969775 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (6 Abr 2011)

Mañana tocamos los 11.000 ::  .


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2011)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas noches, supongo que ya estaba más que descontado pero nada, ya es oficial por lo visto: El presidente de Portugal Jose Sócrates ha pedido el rescate financiero de la UE - 2969775 - elEconomista.es



...y subida de tipos

¿que va a poder más?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (6 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y subida de tipos
> 
> ¿que va a poder más?



Lo de los tipos se esperaba para este jueves, pero creo que lo de Portugal lo han acelerado un poco (era esperado pero los bancos portugueses dijeron Basta, nos plantamos y entonces no le quedaba más remedio que hacerlo hoy).

Ahora todos sabemos que el Ibex, como dice un buen amigo, a la pregunta de subirá o bajará mañana el IBEX, la respuesta es clave: LO MÁS SEGURO PERO NO CREO, vaya que estamos como antes.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2011)

Que casualidad que lo hagan hoy


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2011)

Mañana toca guano, señores.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Abr 2011)

Y esta subida de tipos terminará por debilitar mas aún al dolar, quizás están buscando algo para compensar y que no se vaya el euro por encima de 1,5.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (6 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana toca guano, señores.



¿Y para qué la subidita de hoy? para que luego cuando quieran alzar otra vez el vuelo no se tan costoso levantarlo???


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2011)

Vayan preparando los sacos para el bunker...

Roubini: "Olvidemos a Portugal y centrémonos en España"

Mientras las peticiones de ayuda por parte de Portugal ya son oficiales, y parece que el país luso correrá la misma suerte que Grecia o Irlanda, el economista Nouriel Roubini no se muestra preocupado por nuestro vecino, sino por España.
"La gran cuestión no es Portugal, que es un país demasiado pequeño, sino el posible contagio a la economía española, un país demasiado grande como para ser rescatado", indicó a la cadena Bloomberg.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que impacientes. Primero he preguntado al Sr. Claca si le importa que le de unos datos para analizarlos técnicamente y aún no me ha dicho nada.
> 
> De momento: trimestre bajista, techo en 10850 suelo 10050
> 
> ...



Vaya jornada señores:
Canal principal: 10668-1739 El suelo funcionó bien como soporte dando lugar a un rebote en la parte alta del canal (12.00 h) 3 velas de un minuto y directamente a romper por arriba. Ruptura del siguiente nivel con gap (señal de que entraba mucho papel)
Desde ese momento se acomodó en el canal superior, con un techo y suelo bien definido. Aunque por momentos y debido a la inesperada e irreal (después volvió a su cauce tras tentar los 1340 el SP) subida americana :cook: , rompió hasta la primera referencia por arriba en trimestral (Casi nada). Luego con la vuelta a la calma, cierre por debajo de ese techo que de momento damos por bueno.

Para dar por bueno, de momento, el escenario dibujado mañana: Canal superior 10870-10796 (La superación del 10870 cambiaría mucho el escenario, esperemos acontecimientos) Buenas Noches.

(Si no me equivoco, el 10050 supondría apoyarnos en la alcista de largo plazo a mediados finales de mayo ¿¿??)ienso:


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Creo que en el SP acabamos de ver minimos del día. Voy a meterle un poquito largo a ver que pasa.



:Baile::Baile:

Flojeras en el after yankee. Yo tambien creo que mañana habemus guano en el ibex. ME voy tempranito a dormir a ver si no se me tuerce la mañana y puedo hacer cosas.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Abr 2011)

Mañana cuando Trinchete salga a la rueda de prensa con cara de estreñio, anunciando que no nos va a comprar más papelitos y que nos va a subir el tipo de interés para que vayamos aprendiendo a devolver sudando sangre lo que pedimos en su día prestado y que tan alegremente nos hemos gastado (bueno y sobre todo para que nos cortemos un poquito que la inflación está por las nubes), el churribex bajará ipso facto mínimo 100 puntitos.

Después, como los malos alumnos, cuando el "profe" se dé la vuelta, le daremos un corte de mangas, volveremos a las gamberradas y patadón parriba.ienso:
.................. Y aquí no ha pasao ná.


Por cierto, ¿el rescate de Portugal está ya descontao en el lote Libia-Fuckishima- petróleo por las nubes? ¿ o a los mejor el churribex tose un poquito??ienso:


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> (Si no me equivoco, el *10050* supondría apoyarnos en la alcista de largo plazo a mediados finales de mayo ¿¿??)ienso:



Me mete usted unos sustos de vez en cuando que... )


----------



## Zparo reincidente (7 Abr 2011)

mañana la bolsa parriba,ya vereis esto es un descojone.,un mercado intervenido


----------



## Fran200 (7 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Me mete usted unos sustos de vez en cuando que... )



Dejen de hablarme de usted que soy de los ´7x leñe. Por cierto muy bien vista esa entrada en el SP hubo unos minutos de verdadera tensión después de su entrada...el 1328 rondaba por el ambiente::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

Pollastre, creo que éste iba a la facultad contigo:



Spoiler


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pollastre, creo que éste iba a la facultad contigo:
> 
> 
> Ese debe ser más jovencito que yo... nosotros usábamos terminales VT100 ansi y jugábamos a MUDs en modo texto.
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2011)

BL, no sé a los demás, pero a mi me está dando muchos problemas tu gif para cargar la página. ¿Te importaría ponerlo en spoiler por favor?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> BL, no sé a los demás, pero a mi me está dando muchos problemas tu gif para cargar la página. ¿Te importaría ponerlo en spoiler por favor?



Ya está, a mí también me cargaba mal pero pensaba que era la publicidad.


----------



## pyn (7 Abr 2011)

Hoy vamos directos a los 11200


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2011)

Buenos días,

El SAN en los 8,57. Recuerdo que el nivel importante a superar es precisamente ese. Ha superado la bajista, pero es necesario que se consolide por encima de ese nivel.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2011)

También BANKINTER, que hace unos días dije que si el sector bancario se disparaba este valor nos ofrecería buenas perspectivas, está justo en resistencia. Todo a punto para salir disparado al alza, pero falta lo más importante: salir disparado al alza.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2011)

pues yo he dado orden de venta de San en 8.58 y se ha ejecutado.
la tenia en 8.4 desde haces 3 dias y ayer ya me acojoné cuando llegó a 8.1. hoy he preferido pillar unas plusvis antes de lo que diga el sr. trichet.... que puede haber algun susto


----------



## ghkghk (7 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> También BANKINTER, que hace unos días dije que si el sector bancario se disparaba este valor nos ofrecería buenas perspectivas, está justo en resistencia. Todo a punto para salir disparado al alza, pero falta lo más importante: salir disparado al alza.




Como Trichet no hable de próximas subidas, ahí lo vas a tener. Portugal rescatada, sin anticipo de más subidas de tipos...


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2011)

Bien vamos a ver cuanto caemos, antes y despues de que cante la gorda.



Spoiler



cortos (4) en 10865


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2011)

Señores, paso a saludar para que no se olviden del capitan Zuloman , y aprovecho el dia en que España queda en primera fila para la intervencion del FMI tras caer Portugal 

Como no sigo la bolsa desde hace tiempo, aunque veo que casi nos vamos a los oncemiles ( ¿quien dijo que pasaria eso hace tiempo ? :: ) me van a permitir un of topic , les ruego que voten en esta encuesta del foro

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../217590-que-politico-le-darias-un-premio.html


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2011)

Espeña por lo que veo e sla única en rojo. Los indices menore apuntan feo. Me refiero al Medium Caps y Small caps. Tambien Top dividendo aunque no tanto.



Spoiler



uno fuera en 815


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2011)

Hoy al mediodía la cosa se va a poner interesante. Primero subasta de bonos y luego:

12:00 Producción industrial en Alemania
13:00 Reunión BoE
14:00 Reunión BCE
14:30 Paro USA




Spoiler



segundo fuera en 10787, seguimos para bingo



me han dado ganas en entrar un larguito aquí, pero me voy a aguantar.

Edit: ayyysss... si estaba claro... ese largo me hubiera quedado la mar de chulo...


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2011)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10802


S2


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Think green. Volvemos a las subidas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

Mañana no hay POMO y al cierre de ayer del SP bajaba la confianza de las manos fuertes y subía la confianza de las manos débiles, esta última ha subido bastante y con facilidad durante este rebote.

Y en el Ibex lo suben con paquetes pequeños, se diría que reservan los cañonazos gordos para la tarde o que no quieren entrar en serio.

Yo apuesto porque lo suben por la tarde y es buen momento ponerse corto al cierre, pero claro, llevo tres semanas sin acertar ni una, hoy menos mal que han sido buenos y me han dejado subsanar la cagada de ayer.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2011)

Cac en rojo
Venga,darme un poquillo de oxígeno.
Pongo SL y me voy pal curro


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Celebracion por todo lo alto de la subida de tipos del BCE, claro es menor a la esperada y estaba descartado.

10900 alla vamos.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Se han saltado los techos que deciais por aqui para estos dias no?? no estoy muy al dia esta semana.

Suerte a todos y un poco de hemoal, que como salga "menos malo" el dato de paro de usa vamos a tener varias G.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Se han saltado los techos que deciais por aqui para estos dias no?? no estoy muy al dia esta semana.
> 
> Suerte a todos y un poco de hemoal, que como salga "menos malo" el dato de paro de usa vamos a tener varias G.



El hemoal para los antipatriotas cortos del hilo, los que seguimos al profeta zuloman y sus 17.000 somos seres de luz.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Agarrense, 382.000, mejor de lo esperado dice Carpatos.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como Trichet no hable de próximas subidas, ahí lo vas a tener. Portugal rescatada, sin anticipo de más subidas de tipos...




Vamos que nos vamos!!


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Mini amago de guano y otra vez parriba, como marca la ley.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

Necios como carneros, ¿habrán encargado ya los titulares de "IBEX 11.000"?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2011)

Niagara fails


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> También BANKINTER, que hace unos días dije que si el sector bancario se disparaba este valor nos ofrecería buenas perspectivas, está justo en resistencia. Todo a punto para salir disparado al alza, pero falta lo más importante: salir disparado al alza.



Luego diréis que no se avisa ¿eh?


----------



## Fran200 (7 Abr 2011)

Frenazo justo en el 1328 del SP..varios días esperando e inflando el IBEX sin mucho sentido.

A ver como termina el cuento. Si es rompiendo el 1328 a 1307 en primera instancia.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (7 Abr 2011)

Alerta::::: URGENTE
urgente
Alerta de tsunami en Japón tras un terremoto de 7,4 - 16:46 h:


Buenas tardes..


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

Cambio en la mascota oficial, abandonamos ésta:







Y adoptamos esta otra:


----------



## tonuel (7 Abr 2011)

¿a ver cómo mete ahora la puntita...? ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Abr 2011)

Pues yo no esperaba esto antes del cierre europeo, trastoca mis planes, ya no me fío tanto de que haya caídas tras el cierre porque con este meneo que le han dado se han debido de desprender de todas las gacelas de las que yo hablaba por la mañana.

Reduciré carga si eso.


----------



## Fran200 (7 Abr 2011)

Recordad que hay un punto de ventas automáticas en 1328...van a volver a tentarlo. Esto está muy volátil de un día para otro.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2011)

Ahora dirán que la culpa de las bajadas ha sido lo de japón y tal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El hemoal para los antipatriotas cortos del hilo, los que seguimos al profeta zuloman y sus 17.000 somos seres de luz.



Veo que es usted la unica del hilo que se acuerda de mi :´( , el resto ni me ha devuelto el saludo 



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Necios como carneros, ¿habrán encargado ya los titulares de "IBEX 11.000"?



No, el titular que tienen preparado para este año es " IBEX rompe maximos historicos " ::


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Luego diréis que no se avisa ¿eh?



cuanto de esa subida de BKT se debe a los bonos? felicidades por verlo, yo no pensaba q pasaria con tanta fuerza de 5 y pico

q revueltas andan las gacelas en USA, q bandazos pegan......


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Comienza la tipica ultima hora de sesion yanki, con bandazos y al final... dios dira.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2011)

A las buenas noches!

Al final no hemos tenido guano, solo una cosa intermedia con gran volatilidad que ni se sabe lo que es, repetido por todos los índices internacionales.

Para mañana espero más guano, pero ahora mismo sin mirar gráficos no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

Ya estan remontando los usanos para variar. Al final cierre plano y a cascarla.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2011)

Lo han dejado controlado. Veremos si mañana quieren pegar el hachazo


----------



## @@strom (7 Abr 2011)

Esto está a punto de caramelo:


----------



## Fran200 (7 Abr 2011)

Viviremos lo de todos los días?

Observemos lo que ocurre con atención


----------



## rafaxl (7 Abr 2011)

No pueden sacrificar los 12400... hoy no toca y ademas queda feo.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Abr 2011)

Hoy me he salido en 8.61 de unas santanderes que tenía compradas a 8.07 en los días que el mundo se acababa por Fuckishima y que en gran parte me cubre el estropicio que el mismo Fuckishima me lió con las accionas (iba corto y me encularon.

Puede que me haya salido pronto de ellas (eso nunca se sabe); pero es que el tema de la privatización de las cajas me da que pensar que va a seguir provocando la aparición de sorpresas desagradables que acaben afectando también a la credibilidad de los balances de los bancos de tochilandia.

Hace apenas dos días varios titulares apuntaban en dicho sentido:
* Bankia reconoce activos tóxicos por valor de 50.000 millones de Euros.
* La Cam solicita el doble de lo previsto.
* El presidente de no se qué Caja gallega indicaba que la valoración que hacían los inversores de los activos de las cajas "daban miedo".

La pregunta que me hago es: si las cajitas están llenas de "caquita", ¿puede el mercado empezar a dudar del contenido del balance de algún banquito???

Claca y demás voluntarios, plisss, qué opináis al respecto.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los ordenadores... al menos en la guardería postean tetas.
> 
> Como el mercado no ha avanzado demasiado y lo que tenía que decir del IBEX ya lo dije ayer, hoy voy a colgar una cosilla que dejé caer hará unas semanas. Todo muy hipotético, pero...
> 
> ...



Y así estamos ahora:







Hay que dejar margen, que hablaríamos de un movimiento de largo plazo en escala mensual, pero ahí queda, con un objetivo pendiente en los 135.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Hoy me he salido en 8.61 de unas santanderes que tenía compradas a 8.07 en los días que el mundo se acababa por Fuckishima y que en gran parte me cubre el estropicio que el mismo Fuckishima me lió con las accionas (iba corto y me encularon.
> 
> Puede que me haya salido pronto de ellas (eso nunca se sabe); pero es que el tema de la privatización de las cajas me da que pensar que va a seguir provocando la aparición de sorpresas desagradables que acaben afectando también a la credibilidad de los balances de los bancos de tochilandia.
> 
> ...



Tal y como veo yo a los bancos, no están para buy & hold, es muy probable que en el futuro den problemas. Hay que ir con cuidado seleccionado objetivos y poniendo stops de beneficio, analizando cada valor en particular. Por ejemplo, en el caso de BKT que hoy comentaba, el objetivo son los 5,52.


----------



## pyn (8 Abr 2011)

Buenos días, el stoxxx subiendo 22 puntacos de buena mañana y el ibex en preapertura con un gap al alza de +100 puntos. Que siga la fiesta que aquí nadie ha dicho nada de intervenir España, eso son los que quieren acabar con nuestro país.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

Me encanta verlo verde.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me encanta verlo verde.



pues esa postura no es comun por estos lares :no: asi q modere sus declaraciones


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues esa postura no es comun por estos lares :no: asi q modere sus declaraciones




Todos los hilos necesitan de un Kierevelos y una Animosa...


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Abr 2011)

Buenos días
Ayer me saltó el stop,a Dios gracias.


Spoiler



Vendido corto de ibex 10802>10870 -2.76%


Hasta otro ratito


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

¿Quién hará subir la bolsa cuando la Reserva Federal no lo haga? - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

el camino ya esta marcado....... esa frase me suena......


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2011)

Dios, que aburrimiento, una horquilla de 50 puntos en el IBEX es como para pegarse un tiro... Los 11.000 se están haciendo los remolones.

¿Os habéis ido todos de fin de semana con las plusvalías?


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, que aburrimiento, una horquilla de 50 puntos en el IBEX es como para pegarse un tiro... Los 11.000 se están haciendo los remolones.
> 
> ¿Os habéis ido todos de fin de semana con las plusvalías?



yo con las minusvalias :|

tiene pinta de q llegar llegaran.....los 11000..... pero habra q mover el arbol un poco o espantar a las gacelas antes....... facil no lo haran no :cook:

sigue enfadada conmigo?


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, que aburrimiento, una horquilla de 50 puntos en el IBEX es como para pegarse un tiro... Los 11.000 se están haciendo los remolones.
> 
> ¿Os habéis ido todos de fin de semana con las plusvalías?




Yo con Técnicas Reunidas... parezco un autista dándole al F5...


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, que aburrimiento, una horquilla de 50 puntos en el IBEX es como para pegarse un tiro... Los 11.000 se están haciendo los remolones.
> 
> ¿Os habéis ido todos de fin de semana con las plusvalías?



con que plusvalíassssss?????? me quedaré corto con un ETF inverso del ibex entorno a los 10940....


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2011)

en cuanto tienes a TR?
no las querías para el largo plazo???


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2011)

Cuando vean que todos hemos muerto de aburrimiento delante de la pantalla, le pegarán un meneo, pero no sé si hacia arriba o hacia abajo...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en cuanto tienes a TR?
> no las querías para el largo plazo???




43,30 o así. Por ahora palmo unos eurillos.

Sí, voy a largo plazo, pero como la mañana en el trabajo está calmadita... tengo poco mejor que hacer. Es un vicio!


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2011)

pecata, a ti no se te daban bien los cambios de divisa????? yo me cago en el euro (con perdon, y sin el) mis acciones en dolares cada vez las veo peor........


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata, a ti no se te daban bien los cambios de divisa????? yo me cago en el euro (con perdon, y sin el) mis acciones en dolares cada vez las veo peor........



Mmmhhh, yo no diría que se me daban bien exactamente... hice mis pinitos en el FOREX pero hasta ahí... 

Hoy el EUR/USD está tan clavado como el IBEX.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 43,30 o así. Por ahora palmo unos eurillos.
> 
> Sí, voy a largo plazo, pero como la mañana en el trabajo está calmadita... tengo poco mejor que hacer. Es un vicio!



creo, como tu, q a la larga es una buena inversion.........pero con lo q pierdes tu ahora (en cantidad, no en %) estaria de los nervios :cook:

te deseo una rapida recuperacion


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> creo, como tu, q a la larga es una buena inversion.........pero con lo q pierdes tu ahora (en cantidad, no en %) estaria de los nervios :cook:
> 
> te deseo una rapida recuperacion





Correcto, es que cada 0.5% son más de 200 euros, entonces da morbillo ir entrando. Más divertido que entrar a ver cuentas o depósitos jajaja


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto, es que cada 0.5% son más de 200 euros, entonces da morbillo ir entrando. Más divertido que entrar a ver cuentas o depósitos jajaja



ya sabe q a veces una retirada a tiempo es una victoria (si cree q puede comprarlas mas baratas)

para todo lo demas, vaselina  (creo q el negro de zuloman anda muy solito y aburrido ultimamente)

y no se sienta solo, pillados nos hemos quedado todos alguna vez


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya sabe q a veces una retirada a tiempo es una victoria (si cree q puede comprarlas mas baratas)
> 
> para todo lo demas, vaselina  (creo q el negro de zuloman anda muy solito y aburrido ultimamente)
> 
> y no se sienta solo, pillados nos hemos quedado todos alguna vez




No hombre, no. Hasta que no le gane más de un 6% no las toco (a menos que esté un 12% por debajo y la acción en caída libre).


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No hombre, no. Hasta que no le gane más de un 6% no las toco (a menos que esté un 12% por debajo y la acción en caída libre).



como dije antes, espero q pronto campe por verdes plusvalias 

ojito q con la apertura USA empieza el rodeo, lo q no se es si cabalgaremos osos o toros  pero q nos van a sacudir, eso es seguro ::

edito: hice mal la cuenta de sus perdidas en TR, es menos de lo q inicialmente pense, pero espero q pronto sean plusvalias


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2011)

El cambio EUR/USD de momento ha superado 1,44.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Abr 2011)

que dia.. por lo menos hace sol para disfrutar.

habra sorpresa de aqui al cierre, o esto acaba..



Fran200 dijo:


>





http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000015563
Me veo el video de faber y hasta el lunes, SOL


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2011)

Tiene pinta de que sacan a pasear a Pepon


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que dia.. por lo menos hace sol para disfrutar.
> 
> habra sorpresa de aqui al cierre, o esto acaba..



Y yo que pensaba que hoy veríamos los 11.000... snif, que día más tonto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que hoy veríamos los 11.000... snif, que día más tonto.



a las 14h cuando tentaba resistencia en 10.950, pensaba como tu, hoy lo dejan en 11.000 y a lucir palmito el fin de semana.

aunque vete a saber, si lo ponen pepon, son capaces de cualquier milagro.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy tocaba guano pero parece que las condiciones del mercado están muy alcistas y eso ha frenado las caídas, a pesar de todo también tenía previsto un eurusd lateral-alcista y eso si se ha cumplido, además eso también implicaba que no se bajara mucho en los índices.

En resumen, día de ir a contratendencia totalmente, ideal para el TT


----------



## Efren (8 Abr 2011)

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 8-Abril-2011


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2011)

Por cierto hoy en el volumen de los leoncios se ha visto como al principio del día han vendido fuerte y luego lo han subido, pero parece que hoy hayan mandado los paquetes grandes sobre los pequeños. El saldo de los pequeños siempre ha ido por debajo casi todo el día.

Cuando se quería subir a base de órdenes grandes aparecían los pequeños tirándoles por tierra la idea, no habían ganas de subir realmente, pero los pequeños tampoco han querido tirar del carro y se han limitado a contrarrestar las acciones de los mayores.

Normalmente los pequeños son los que tiran del carro pero hoy no había iniciativa.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2011)

Esta que se agarra sólo con una uña el sp


----------



## Fran200 (8 Abr 2011)

Bonita ruptura con gap del 1328...parece que por fin hace algo "lógico"

Pero hasta el rabo, todo es toro o marmota...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2011)

Pues nada, al final guano, pero el Ibex parece que prefiera el 'morning gap method'


----------



## @@strom (8 Abr 2011)

Vaya lucha del $sox con la media de 50 sesiones.
Ahi está la clave.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Abr 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2011)

Creo que la última hora ha sido una bajada de pánico. Si no le meten pasta a tiempo lo hubieran tirado a los 1300


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2011)

Están jugando con la cotización a su antojo por cuatro perras.

Panda de golfos ....


----------



## rafaxl (9 Abr 2011)

Apagon del bobierno usano dicen por ahi... esto es muy grave no?


----------



## Yo2k1 (9 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Apagon del bobierno usano dicen por ahi... esto es muy grave no?



Les quedan todavía unas horas. El fin es a las 12 hora costa este. Yo apuesto por el acuerdo. Siempre pasa igual. Ruido y pocas nueces. 
Aunque acepto gustosamente el owned, seria señal que por lo menos alguien ha sido capaz de mantener su postura, en este caso el tea party


----------



## rafaxl (9 Abr 2011)

Como veis las bolsas la semana que viene con esto de EEUU?? subidon plus ultra...?


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Abr 2011)

en lo q sigan metiendo pasta esto tiene tendencia alcista, aunq cada vez menos gente este subida al carro...... las gacelas son malas como animal de tiro  ............... hay muchos deseos de caidas, pero no hay una señal clara de caida libre aun


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2011)

¿Veremos hoy los 11000 por fin?


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Veremos hoy los 11000 por fin?



Yo apuesto por ello.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Veremos hoy los 11000 por fin?



apunte mas arriba


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

Sí, liderados por Técnicas, tocamos los 11.


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, liderados por Técnicas, tocamos los 11.



Buenos días,

Una vez más, ¿cuál era el motivo de tu entrada en el valor? :


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Una vez más, ¿cuál era el motivo de tu entrada en el valor? :




No los hay. Leí 4 ó 5 informes, todos con referencias positivas. Una persona de conoce bien la empresa desde dentro me dijo que estaban negociándose bastantes contratos muy importantes... y entré. 

Nada de gráficos, ni estudios de soportes o resistencias. 

No sé dónde leí que era una de las acciones del IBEX a las que más convendría la subida de tipos, pero si ya me fío poco de los informes interesados, ni te cuento de ésto...


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No los hay. Leí 4 ó 5 informes, todos con referencias positivas. Una persona de conoce bien la empresa desde dentro me dijo que estaban negociándose bastantes contratos muy importantes... y entré.
> 
> Nada de gráficos, ni estudios de soportes o resistencias.
> 
> No sé dónde leí que era una de las acciones del IBEX a las que más convendría la subida de tipos, pero si ya me fío poco de los informes interesados, ni te cuento de ésto...



Ya te lo comenté, pero la entrada fue muy arriesgada teniendo en cuenta la situación técnica del valor. En resistencia no debe comprarse un precio, siempre es mejor esperar la confirmación y permanecer tranquilos dentro, ya con el factor de probabilidad a nuestro favor.







A corto debe superar la bajista roja, luego vendría la punteada que ya sí nos dejaría una figura con muy buena pinta. Mientras no sea así, la probabilidad de que el precio ceda en busca de fuerza para volver a intentar la ruptura -y eso sería si el escenario fuera alcista-, aumenta con el tiempo.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya te lo comenté, pero la entrada fue muy arriesgada teniendo en cuenta la situación técnica del valor. En resistencia no debe comprarse un precio, siempre es mejor esperar la confirmación y permanecer tranquilos dentro, ya con el factor de probabilidad a nuestro favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por el análisis. Quizá no fuese el mejor momento (de hecho parece que los gráficos así lo atestiguan) pero como es dinero que no necesito, y si he de mantenerlas tiempo no me importa, el hecho de que me comentarán todos los contratos que se negocian me hizo decidirme. 

PD. Cinco días daba ayer una previsión de revalorización a medio plazo de un 16%, pero obviamente le doy la credibilidad que le doy.


----------



## Yo2k1 (11 Abr 2011)

Nuevo terremoto en fukushima, 7,1, con epicentro en esa provincia además. 
Alerta de tsunami. Se ha cortado la energía de alguna de las bombas que estañan echando agua.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Abr 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Nuevo terremoto en fukushima, 7,1, con epicentro en esa provincia además.
> Alerta de tsunami. Se ha cortado la energía de alguna de las bombas que estañan echando agua.



Estaba descontado, hombre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2011)

se dará la vuelta o continuará la caida...........


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se dará la vuelta o continuará la caida...........




O falta un sigo de interrogación o es usted, sin duda alguna:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> O falta un sigo de interrogación o es usted, sin duda alguna:



jejejejejeje tiene toda la razón.... era una pregunta... es que a la vez que leo y escribo estoy currando y el jefe andaba cerca con lo cual estaba como TRUEBA mirando al jefe y a la pantalla a la vez.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Abr 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se dará la vuelta o continuará la caida...........



Hemos tenido un nuevo terremoto, portugal sigue negociando su seppuku, el brent sube que da gustito...

Esta claro, toca subir!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Buen dia a todos, aunque aqui el tiempo no acompañe.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 Abr 2011)

QUiero iniciarme en este mundillo y para ello necesito algo de informacion

¿alguna pagina recomendada?


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2011)

Conceptron dijo:


> QUiero iniciarme en este mundillo y para ello necesito algo de informacion
> 
> ¿alguna pagina recomendada?



Yo creo que este hilo es más que didáctico, leertelo desde el principio, incluyendo el hilo madre original y sus consecutivos hilos mensuales 

Mejor que cualquier libro, aunque te reomiendo conseguir el de Cárpatos, pero solo para iniciarse.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 Abr 2011)

¿cual es el hilo madre?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> *Yo creo que este hilo es más que didáctico, leertelo desde el principio, incluyendo el hilo madre original y sus consecutivos hilos mensuales *
> 
> Mejor que cualquier libro, aunque te reomiendo conseguir el de Cárpatos, pero solo para iniciarse.




Eso serán no menos de dos fascículos de enciclopedia... ¿cuántos hilos van? Decenas...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2011)

Conceptron dijo:


> ¿cual es el hilo madre?



Hoyga, usted lo quiere todo hecho...

Aqui los tiene todos, ordenaditos. El hilo madre es el que está en último lugar, inaugurado por CHARLIE.

¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? - Burbuja Económica


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (11 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, usted lo quiere todo hecho...
> 
> Aqui los tiene todos, ordenaditos. El hilo madre es el que está en último lugar, inaugurado por CHARLIE.
> 
> ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? - Burbuja Económica



Si cuela, cuela......

Muchas gracias, para cuando haya acabado de leerme todos los hilos la bolsa ya no existira como talienso:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, usted lo quiere todo hecho...
> 
> Aqui los tiene todos, ordenaditos. El hilo madre es el que está en último lugar, inaugurado por CHARLIE.
> 
> ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? - Burbuja Económica





Lo cual implica leerse 112.977 respuestas... Sí, estoy aburrido en el trabajo ::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo cual implica leerse 112.977 respuestas... Sí, estoy aburrido en el trabajo ::



El que algo quiere...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2011)

Hoy no tiene pinta de menearse esto mucho. Sin datos en usa.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2011)

Es como si se hubiera detenido el tiempo...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2011)

Dando pistas...

De Cárpatos

Campa dice que la bajada de la prima de riesgo de España tiene más impacto en nuestra economía que las posibles subidas de los tipos de interés por el Banco Central europeo.


----------



## Victor29 (11 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Veremos hoy los 11000 por fin?






Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo apuesto por ello.






zuloman dijo:


> apunte mas arriba



¿Hemos roto ya los 11.000? me he puesto largo esta mañana con 60.000 pipos.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Abr 2011)

Jornada de transición, ¿hacia dónde?.ienso:

Los oncemiles parecen más infranqueables que el Himalaya sin sherpas.


----------



## pyn (11 Abr 2011)

Victor29 dijo:


> ¿Hemos roto ya los 11.000? me he puesto largo esta mañana con 60.000 pipos.



qué es eso de ponerse largo con 60.000 pipos? se refiere a 6 contratos grandes del ibex o a que?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> qué es eso de ponerse largo con 60.000 pipos? se refiere a 6 contratos grandes del ibex o a que?



Y encima pregunta si hemos pasado ya los 11.000...
Bombillo a la vista.


----------



## Victor29 (11 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> qué es eso de ponerse largo con 60.000 pipos? se refiere a 6 contratos grandes del ibex o a que?



60.000 euros


----------



## rafaxl (11 Abr 2011)

Otro dia mas de irrealidad. EL dow subiendo cual cohete sin causa aparente (o quiza esten celebrando el pseudoacuerdo del viernes?). En fin, sigo esperando a que esto rebiente de una vez.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Abr 2011)

Victor29 dijo:


> 60.000 euros



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkfzW5M6wII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Abr 2011)

Pues no se lo está pensando ni nada el Ibex.

Yo creo que la han tomado conmigo, debo tener una maquinita para mí solo...

Voy a cerrar largos que me da no sé qué fastidiarle la subida al personal.


----------



## Victor29 (11 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues no se lo está pensando ni nada el Ibex.
> 
> Yo creo que la han tomado conmigo, debo tener una maquinita para mí solo...
> 
> Voy a cerrar largos que me da no sé qué fastidiarle la subida al personal.





¿Hemos roto soportes o estamos testeando resistencias? ¿hay que desacer posiciones?


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Abr 2011)

marean, pero el dia q salte la liebre, sea hacia los 1100 o hacia abajo, sera violento y no haran correcciones para q no se suba ni el tato


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Abr 2011)

Victor29 dijo:


> ¿Hemos roto soportes o estamos testeando resistencias? ¿hay que desacer posiciones?



Básicamente están tocando los coj-ones desde hace tres semanas.

Por la mañana se intentó romper por arriba, vi una entrada fuerte en 10940 y creo que salieron escaldados, la cosa estaba difícil, ahora mismo he vuelto a ver una entrada gorda intentando romper el 10900 y tampoco responde el precio, aunque lo siguen intentando.

Sin embargo, por abajo lo aguantan.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Abr 2011)

Señores tenemos el bono aleman al 3,5%, algo se cuece no os parece??


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Señores tenemos el bono aleman al 3,5%, algo se cuece no os parece??



q te sugiere a ti ese dato? :rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Abr 2011)

> 16:28 El BCE tampoco compró deuda la semana pasada
> El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) no compró la semana pasada deuda pública de los países de la zona del euro, por segunda semana consecutiva, y conducirá mañana una operación de absorción de liquidez para evitar que suba la inflación. El BCE informó hoy de que quiere retirar del mercado 77.000 millones de euros correspondientes al volumen redondeado de deuda adquirido hasta ahora y ofrecerá a los bancos una tasa de interés máxima del 1,25 %. También ha indicado que bonos por valor de 55 millones de euros han vencido definitivamente.



Pero el Ibex hay que seguir hermoseándolo, que hay elecciones en mayo, ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Abr 2011)

Hoy es el último POMO de la presente tanda.

Y mañana se publica la última tanda del QE2, chim pon.

En otro orden de cosas, estoy tratando de abandonar el Excel y ya tengo un s-c-r-i-p-t en php que baja los datos del broker, los parsea y los carga (de momento en un archivo de texto plano y por pantalla).

Me falta hacer las sentencias sql para guardar los datos en una base de datos como Dios manda y hacer una página para graficarlos en tiempo real con Ajax. (se agradece cualquier orientación en materia de gráficos en tiempo real).

Tengo que decir que pese a las dudas de pollastre el php va como un tiro, me he dado cuenta que el límite lo impone el ping de la conexión, he estado tomando tiempos y pedir y obtener los datos supone entre 0,1 y 0,35 segundos dependiendo del momento (serán cosas de la conexión), sin embargo, a la hora de manipular los datos y hacer cálculos, las cosas son casi instantáneas, he hecho alguna prueba no muy exigente y calcular una media de 200 sesiones, por ejemplo, se hace en tiempos del orden de 10E-5 segundos.

Con razón todos quieren tener un servidor pared con pared con el mercado, bueno, un motivo más para no cambiar mi viejo pentium.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Abr 2011)

Tremendo lo de los yankis, que coño les pasa?? por que suben tanto?? no iban en declibe las pomos???

Ibex en verde ya.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q te sugiere a ti ese dato? :rolleye:



Que los germanos se van a comer un marronazo de dimesiones estelares al final.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

o USA reacciona hoy o me parece q la pauta esa alcista de abril sera en la segunda quincena del mes.....


----------



## rosonero (12 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o USA reacciona hoy o me parece q la pauta esa alcista de abril sera en la segunda quincena del mes.....



Bueno, del 01 al 10 de abril el Ibex ha hecho un 10600-10960, la pauta se ha cumplido aunque parece que no dará más de si.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2011)

Mis Técnicas, hasta el 2014...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Abr 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex en 10828 SL metido


s2


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya te lo comenté, pero la entrada fue muy arriesgada teniendo en cuenta la situación técnica del valor. En resistencia no debe comprarse un precio, siempre es mejor esperar la confirmación y permanecer tranquilos dentro, ya con el factor de probabilidad a nuestro favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Efectivamente, tenemos recorte. Vemos que de momento el apoyo se ha efectuado en la zona propuesta (mínimos 29 de marzo, fibo y directriz). Ahora a ver si el precio logra salir de sobreventa y se marca un giro bonito al alza, pero hay que esperar.

Sea como sea, no cuesta nada echar un vistazo al gráfico antes de plantear una entrada por fundamentales, creo que a lo largo del hilo ha quedado sobradamente demostrado. Un simple repasito así por encima ya nos indicaba que no era un buen momento para entrar. Desde esos 43,20 el precio ha caído ya un 4%, que puede no parecer mucho, pero estaremos de acuerdo en que si nos lo podíamos haber ahorrado, pues mucho mejor.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Efectivamente, tenemos recorte. Vemos que de momento el apoyo se ha efectuado en la zona propuesta (mínimos 29 de marzo, fibo y directriz). Ahora a ver si el precio logra salir de sobreventa y se marca un giro bonito al alza, pero hay que esperar.
> 
> Sea como sea, no cuesta nada echar un vistazo al gráfico antes de plantear una entrada por fundamentales, creo que a lo largo del hilo ha quedado sobradamente demostrado. Un simple repasito así por encima ya nos indicaba que no era un buen momento para entrar. Desde esos 43,20 el precio ha caído ya un 4%, que puede no parecer mucho, pero estaremos de acuerdo en que si nos lo podíamos haber ahorrado, pues mucho mejor.




Toda la razón. Pequé de un absoluto desconocimiento de las gráficas, pero sigo confiando en el valor. He leido bastante, hay consenso en su solidez y potencial y estoy seguro de que en algún momento le ganaré algunos eurillos. Y si no, a mantener años como quien compra un Picasso!

De cualquier modo, cierto es que es mejor comprar un 4% más barato.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pequé de un absoluto desconocimiento de las gráficas, pero sigo confiando en el valor. He leido bastante, hay consenso en su solidez y potencial y estoy seguro de que en algún momento le ganaré algunos eurillos. Y si no, a mantener años como quien compra un Picasso!
> 
> De cualquier modo, cierto es que es mejor comprar un 4% más barato.



Lo comento más que nada para que todos lo tengamos presente en el futuro. Hace poco también un usuario se metió corto en ACCIONA por fundamentales y salió mal parado. Los gráficos nos aportan información muy útil, es una penga que normalmente se ignore.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo comento más que nada para que todos lo tengamos presente en el futuro. Hace poco también un usuario se metió corto en ACCIONA por fundamentales y salió mal parado. Los gráficos nos aportan información muy útil, es una penga que normalmente se ignore.



Pues sí, pero de eso hay que saber un rato. Aunque si me dejas abusar de tu confianza y tiempo a cambio de muchos "thanks", no me volverá a pasar :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues sí, pero de eso hay que saber un rato. Aunque si me dejas abusar de tu confianza y tiempo a cambio de muchos "thanks", no me volverá a pasar :fiufiu:



La gracia del hilo es comentar este tipo de cosas para ayudarnos un poco entre todos, así que cualquier tipo de duda se postea sin compromiso alguno, faltaría más.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Abr 2011)

Quien esta metiendo pasta en el bono español... venga no me seais traviesos... 

Salvaje bajada desde 5,24 a 5,18.

Edito: vale ya tengo al culpable -> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-deuda-espanola-e-invertira-en-las-cajas.html


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (12 Abr 2011)

¿Que opinais de Indra, es buen momento de lanzarse a la compra?


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

UP al hilo que hay mucho perroflauta en el foro haciendo campaña electoral 

¿Soy yo o el Ibex no se ha movido hoy en todo el día?


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> UP al hilo que hay mucho perroflauta en el foro haciendo campaña electoral
> 
> ¿Soy yo o el Ibex no se ha movido hoy en todo el día?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfX-KSbfIz0[/YOUTUBE]

si se movio  pero el meneo gordo viene ahora


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

vamos bernake, arranca la impresora o esto se va al garete !!!!!

edito: estamos en algunos indices en sitios "sensibles", mal pinta la cosa si no hay algun volantazo.....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Abr 2011)

Algo le pasa al Ibex y al hilo.

Ya que el Ibex está muy parado y no da pie a comentarios, propongo que los foreros con más mensajes en el hilo formen un grupo para rescatar el hilo.

Este rescate o "quantitative posting" consistiría en que cada uno de los foreros veteranos procure liquidez al hilo comprometiéndose a escribir un determinado número de mensajes al día.

Sin duda eso relanzará el hilo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algo le pasa al Ibex y al hilo.
> 
> Ya que el Ibex está muy parado y no da pie a comentarios, propongo que los foreros con más mensajes en el hilo formen un grupo para rescatar el hilo.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo Bernankeliquidez :XX:


----------



## aksarben (12 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algo le pasa al Ibex y al hilo.
> 
> Ya que el Ibex está muy parado y no da pie a comentarios, propongo que los foreros con más mensajes en el hilo formen un grupo para rescatar el hilo.
> 
> ...



Eso va a hundir el valor del dolar-post a niveles forocochianos, aviso


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algo le pasa al Ibex y al hilo.
> 
> Ya que el Ibex está muy parado y no da pie a comentarios, propongo que los foreros con más mensajes en el hilo formen un grupo para rescatar el hilo.
> 
> ...



pero este plan diluira el valor de los post publicados, sacrificando cantidad por calidad y al acabar dicha accion tendremos como resultado billetes de monopoly....esto......no...... bueno.................. un foro del mismo nivel q el facilisimo o caniworld


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

CLACA iluminanos !!!!!!!! nos ponemos cortos? 

ande anda Fran200? y MM? Pollastre? 

hay alguien ahí !!!! 

zuloman creo q consulta todos los dias el hilo, pero de postear........ grrrrr


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Abr 2011)

A las 18:00 hora española se publica el calendario de POMO's.

Sabremos si siguen igual y queman los 600.000 para principios de mayo o si lo estiran hasta finales de junio gastando menos que en las otras tandas.

Ya han gastado unos 510.000M.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2011)

El negrata amigo de zuloman aporrea mi puerta...


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El negrata amigo de zuloman aporrea mi puerta...



y la mia ::

hoy no dara abasto con todo el jaleo montado  visitara primero al q entro con dos cojones en busca de los 11000? igual eso nos salva


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2011)

Hoy he sufrido el síndrome de Hannibal Lecter, me ha salido todo al revés, y cuando intentaba corregir y cambiar, peor.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Abr 2011)

Pues salvo error en los datos hoy ha habido una operación de 2800 contratos, pero debe de ser traspaso de posiciones al siguiente vencimiento.

Ahora mismo aguantan al Ibex fuertemente, creo que se puede intentar un largo de valientes.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues salvo error en los datos hoy ha habido una operación de 2800 contratos, pero debe de ser traspaso de posiciones al siguiente vencimiento.
> 
> Ahora mismo aguantan al Ibex fuertemente, creo que se puede intentar un largo de valientes.



la espantada de gacelas en USA no presagia nada bueno..... PIMCO ya ha empezado lo de maricon el ultimo?:cook:


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2011)

De verdad que no sé quién puede abrir un largo en el ibex, tenéis unos huevos (u ovarios en el caso de pecata) muy grandes.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> CLACA iluminanos !!!!!!!! nos ponemos cortos?
> 
> ande anda Fran200? y MM? Pollastre?
> 
> ...



No se puede estar siempre pendiente del hilo :cook: 

Para mí todavía no son cortos, pero tal y como está el IBEX hay que ir con mucho cuidado y seleccionar cuidadosamente los valores. Ya sabes que recomendé BANKINTER y di un objetivo en los 5,52, pues ahí lo tenemos dando guerra alcista en medio del guano. Lo están haciendo complicado, porque hoy han metido un pull que habrá asustado a más de uno (aunque también era una oportunidad para reengancharse), pero vaya, que muchas veces estamos pendientes de valores o índices que no ofrecen oportunidades y lo bueno lo dejamos pasar por completo porque nos da miedo haber perdido el tren. El IBEX, de momento, hay que dejarlo estar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> De verdad que no sé quién puede abrir un largo en el ibex, tenéis unos huevos (u ovarios en el caso de pecata) muy grandes.



No, no, no, eso no funciona así, caballero.

Te pasas semanas abriendo cortos y viendo cómo la cotización sube y sube. Cuando ya estás bien cocido, por fin baja y te conformas con migajas, pero ya es tarde, estás tan acostumbrado a verlo rebotar una y otra vez que te pones (tras semanas de intentos cortos) a intentar largos.

Es el proceso normal, en mi caso tiene un pase porque lo hago utilizando como stop una parte de las ganancias del día, si no hay ganancias no lo hago.

Además, pese a la distorsión que introduce en el volumen el tener tan cercano el vencimiento, he visto muchas ventas en 10770 y el precio aguantaba.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No se puede estar siempre pendiente del hilo :cook:
> 
> Para mí todavía no son cortos, pero tal y como está el IBEX hay que ir con mucho cuidado y seleccionar cuidadosamente los valores. Ya sabes que recomendé BANKINTER y di un objetivo en los 5,52, pues ahí lo tenemos dando guerra alcista en medio del guano. Lo están haciendo complicado, porque hoy han metido un pull que habrá asustado a más de uno (aunque también era una oportunidad para reengancharse), pero vaya, que muchas veces estamos pendientes de valores o índices que no ofrecen oportunidades y lo bueno lo dejamos pasar por completo porque nos da miedo haber perdido el tren. El IBEX, de momento, hay que dejarlo estar.



no, si yo estaba en el DAX con un ETF..... estaba........ :cook:

a mi lo de BKT me huele a manipulacion extrema por lo de los bonos, con la q cae y ellos tan campantes.........pero felicidades a todos los q hayan acertado


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> De verdad que no sé quién puede abrir un largo en el ibex, tenéis unos huevos (u ovarios en el caso de pecata) muy grandes.



Yo estaba con divisas...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2011)

Y Pepon levantará de los muertos...


----------



## rafaxl (12 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y Pepon levantará de los muertos...



No lo dude ud. no un momento jejeje.

Por cierto el brent bajando 3,3 dolares a 120, un pequeño respiro.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Abr 2011)

Desde el curro
Compro mi participaci´n en la opv de gacelpost
Relajando esfínteres.Justito me ha ido para no saltarme el SL.Lo tenía un poco por encima del gap por si se pasaban de frenada al cerrarlo.
Al menos ya estoy en profits.El jueves el corto en parecidos niveles me lo comí con papas.
OJO al DJI que creo que nos va a dar más alegrías hoy.Parece que rompe la zona de congestión(bandera) a la baja.
A ver si Bernicopter se porta.Yo a dar botes pa que caiga
S2

Pd:al cierre dejan al DJI casi encarrilado.Buitres!!


----------



## gamba (12 Abr 2011)

Por darle un poco de cancha al hilo, me gustaría preguntarles, ¿en qué momento pasan de operar con un vencimiento a operar en el siguiente?


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Algo le pasa al Ibex y al hilo.
> 
> Ya que el Ibex está muy parado y no da pie a comentarios, propongo que los foreros con más mensajes en el hilo formen un grupo para rescatar el hilo.
> 
> ...




Como "quant pobre" proveedor de liquidez (o eso dicen que hacemos los altafrecuencieros) aporto mi granito de arena en forma de post a precio de mercado (MKT). Nada de postear con orden límite, eso es de pobres de los de verdad.

De paso aprovecho para saludar al respetable. Llevo unas semanas muy, muy jodidas de tiempo y apenas si paso por el foro, pero a finales de mes espero poder volver a pasar algo de tiempo por aquí... ahora estoy tela de pillado.


----------



## pyn (13 Abr 2011)

Buenos días, Benditaliquidez reconvertido a tito Ben del hilo. Fíjate tú tanto tiempo echando pestes del barbas y lo único que tenía era envidia.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

Aquí vengo con mi fardo de bonos basura
Aguantando la respiración que estoy en tablas.
Rectifico.20p gano.
Podemos perder los 10800

Poooodeeeemos!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2011)

Tengo que elaborar un calendario de POFO's (Permanent Open Forum Operations).


----------



## pyn (13 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tengo que elaborar un calendario de POFO's (Permanent Open Forum Operations).



Yo prefiero un calendario de MILF's.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tengo que elaborar un calendario de POFO's (Permanent Open Forum Operations).



Los bankitos hispaníes preparan un calendario de PUFO's
Y nos los van a endosar


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!

Efectivamente el número de posts ha subido pero la calidad es indecente, aunque está claro que reirnos si nos vamos a reir 

Yo no veo nada claro que hoy bajemos.


----------



## pyn (13 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Efectivamente el número de posts ha subido pero la calidad es indecente, aunque está claro que reirnos si nos vamos a reir
> 
> Yo no veo nada claro que hoy bajemos.



Pues fíjate tú que yo creo que ya hemos tocado techo hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2011)

No pasamos el control de calidad ni de coña.
Ya no hay techos, suelos, proyecciones, nada. Sólo nos quedan los gráficos de Claca. Con lo que ha sido este hilo, que pena...

Por lo menos antes teníamos la clase práctica de TT, pero ahora ni eso.

Voy a ver si arreglo el desaguisado de ayer y puedo echar al morenito de casa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Por darle un poco de cancha al hilo, me gustaría preguntarles, ¿en qué momento pasan de operar con un vencimiento a operar en el siguiente?



En el caso del futuro grande del Ibex, que es en el que yo trapicheo, el vencimiento siguiente tiene poca liquidez casi hasta el mismo día de vencimiento.

Yo alguna vez que he hecho rollover lo he hecho el día del vencimiento por la mañana o el día anterior por la tarde.


----------



## eruique (13 Abr 2011)

¿Penúltimo calendario de POMO days? | Opciones y Futuros
En cristiano y resumiendo, esperan comprar 97.000 millones, de los cuales 80.000 son de los 600.000 programados de QE2 y 17.000 de los pagos de los principales de la deuda de agencias que recibirán entre mediados de abril y mediados de mayo.

El siguiente comunicado tras terminar este nuevo tramo lo harán el 11 de mayo y ya debería ser el ultimo.

Para lo que queda de semana tienen programados entre 15.000 y 21.000 millones repartidos entre hoy, mañana jueves y el viernes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2011)

eruique dijo:


> ¿Penúltimo calendario de POMO days? | Opciones y Futuros
> En cristiano y resumiendo, esperan comprar 97.000 millones, de los cuales 80.000 son de los 600.000 programados de QE2 y 17.000 de los pagos de los principales de la deuda de agencias que recibirán entre mediados de abril y mediados de mayo.
> 
> El siguiente comunicado tras terminar este nuevo tramo lo harán el 11 de mayo y ya debería ser el ultimo.
> ...



Al final van a ser más de 600.000 porque también reinvierten los intereses, yo calculaba que se les acababa el dinero en la primera semana de mayo pero todavía tendrían hasta primeros de junio, vamos, casi lo que estaba previsto. :8:


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Pues fíjate tú que yo creo que ya hemos tocado techo hoy.



Hay que tener fe...pero si llaman a la puerta ni me levanto a abrir.
Creo que mantendremos estos niveles y cuando comience WS estaremos contra la LTB del canalillo.
Güisfurzinkismo


----------



## rafaxl (13 Abr 2011)

Patapum!!!!!!! que no se diga, en cuestion de minutos cebollazo. Influye los resultados de JPMorgan??


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Abr 2011)

Pregunta:

¿Qué es el famoso TT? A menudo lo citáis, pero no tengo ni idea de qué puede ser.


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Abr 2011)

Perdón, mensaje repetido. Estos días mi pC y el foro no se entienden muy bien.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué es el famoso TT? A menudo lo citáis, pero no tengo ni idea de qué puede ser.



Es como lo del yate pero en versión automovilística.

¿O no...?

Tranquilo, ahora te lo explicamos, no sufras, no te respondo directamente por culpa del quantitative posting, hay que estirar la cosa.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Patapum!!!!!!! que no se diga, en cuestion de minutos cebollazo. Influye los resultados de JPMorgan??




Dato ventas minoristas usanas flojo


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2011)

TT = Trading Testicular.

Aquí cada uno tiene su método: los gráficos, los números, los fibos, la baraja española, la bola de cristal... cuando la sesión es tan disparatada que nada de eso funciona, hay que recurrir al TT para poder operar.

Pero los fundamentos no te los puedo explicar, para eso, zuloman imparte de vez en cuando unos cursos. Si yo desvelara el contenido, me la estoy jugando, entiendelo.


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Abr 2011)

Entonces es más o menos como yo opero.

Trazo lineas en el gráfico, veo cantidad de indicadores, paso por el WC y es ahí donde tengo la revelación... jajaja.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Entonces es más o menos como yo opero.
> 
> Trazo lineas en el gráfico, veo cantidad de indicadores, paso por el WC y es ahí donde tengo la revelación... jajaja.



Sospecho que en breve tendremos un reemplazo para el señor zulópata


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Entonces es más o menos como yo opero.
> 
> Trazo lineas en el gráfico, veo cantidad de indicadores, paso por el WC y es ahí donde tengo la revelación... jajaja.



Póngase en posición de meditar.
Conecte con su gacela interior.
Agárrese las kalandracas y apriete fuerte.
Acabará igual que yo

Por cierto,como he comentado ,la apertura usana y la LTB están siendo mano de santo.

Pooooodeeemos!!
Aún se quejarán de los fundamentales de los post...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2011)

Vaya sesiones que nos está dando el Ibex estos días, intentan subirlo durante la mañana y una vez que ya han reclutado gacelerío para el vencimiento proceden al derribo de la cotización en pocos minutos dejando pillado a todo el personal hasta el cierre.

Y así todos los días....


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

Así hasta que Tonuel anuncie el Apocalipsis Bearish y lo certifique.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2011)

Hablando de pomos, pofos y demas.

¿En que porcentaje habrá una qe3 después de mayo-junio? Se da por descontado?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2011)

donde creeis que esta el suelo del ibex para hoy?
mañana me voy de viaje a Oriente y quiere deshacer el etf inverso que llevo desde hace 2 dias... ahora mismo cubro comisiones y un poco de beneficio....
me salí ayer de Colonial con una perdida de 2% y hoy dicen que cobrarán 33 minolles de su filial, seguro que sube.

solo dejaré abierta una posición con delta petroleum con una orden de venta por si sube.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2011)

Como no pongan la red el sp se va a meter un hostiazo


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2011)

fuera con 20 euros de perdida.... nos vemos en 3 semanas, mucha suerte a todos....


----------



## rosonero (13 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como no pongan la red el sp se va a meter un hostiazo



Red puesta y rebote. el Ibex que parecía medio muerto vuelve a prometer robasta a la antigua usanza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Abr 2011)

Veo bastante empleo de músculo para poco resultado, tanto en USA como aquí.

También es verdad que con el vencimiento tan cercano los datos no son fiables, dan ganas de abrir un corto para probar, pero claro, con POMO's de 7000M diarios cualquiera se aventura.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2011)

Bueno, parece que me voy recuperando algo después del desastre de ayer. Menos mal...

Lángaro, pasalo bien de viaje. ¿Dónde vas exactamente? Espero que no vayas a Japón...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Red puesta y rebote. el Ibex que parecía medio muerto vuelve a prometer robasta a la antigua usanza.



Pusieron otra cosa


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como no pongan la red el sp se va a meter un hostiazo



Joder,el DJI desciende en parábola.
Hacía tiempo que no veía esto.Se puede precipitar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No pasamos el control de calidad ni de coña.
> Ya no hay techos, suelos, proyecciones, nada. Sólo nos quedan los gráficos de Claca. Con lo que ha sido este hilo, que pena...
> 
> Por lo menos antes teníamos la clase práctica de TT, pero ahora ni eso.
> ...



Me temo que como se parezca usted lo mas minimo a la de su avatar no va a echar al morenito en su vida, por mucho que gane usted en bolsa 

slu2 a todox


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Me temo que como se parezca usted lo mas minimo a la de su avatar no va a echar al morenito en su vida, por mucho que gane usted en bolsa
> 
> slu2 a todox



Pues yo pensaba que el moreno tenía preferencia por la masculinidad.

Aunque la verdad es que parece tener preferencia por traseros gacelísticos, sean más guapos o más feos, que es un ser visceral y no narcisista


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2011)

Mamá 

Estas son de las noticias que pueden mover mucho los mercados a la larga

Obama propone plan para reducir el déficit en 4 billones de dólares en 12 años - 2989332 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mamá
> 
> Estas son de las noticias que pueden mover mucho los mercados a la larga
> 
> Obama propone plan para reducir el déficit en 4 billones de dólares en 12 años - 2989332 - elEconomista.es



Los alemanes se alegran, ya no tienen que decir que España necesita de mas reformas o ser intervenida.

Mucho habla Obama pero el del helicoptero no para de repartir billetes.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los alemanes se alegran, ya no tienen que decir que España necesita de mas reformas o ser intervenida.
> 
> Mucho habla Obama pero el del helicoptero no para de repartir billetes.



Es lo que toca. Billetes hasta para forrar zapatos.

Amplia noticia:

El presidente de EEUU, Barack Obama, ha propuesto hoy un plan para reducir el déficit que prevé recortar la deuda pública, en la actualidad de 14,3 billones de dólares, en cuatro billones en los próximos doce años.

En un discurso en la Universidad George Washington de la capital estadounidense, Obama afirmó que su propuesta pone todo tipo de gastos sobre la mesa, pero protege a la clase media, a los jubilados y a las inversiones en el futuro.

*El plan de Obama combina un recorte del gasto público, que representará tres cuartas partes del ahorro, con una reforma del código fiscal que, entre otras cosas, eliminaría los recortes de impuestos a los más acomodados que aprobó su predecesor, George W. Bush.*


----------



## rafaxl (13 Abr 2011)

Se acerca el cierre usano y los movimientos son los de siempre para variar.


----------



## Claca (14 Abr 2011)

Buenos días,

Un recordatorio:







Mala pinta que tiene el IBEX. El sentimiento de mercado vuelve a estar muy alcista, pero seguimos en niveles de peligro. En total lleva ya un año haciendo techo en la zona, es pues, extremadamente peligroso para la continuidad alcista en el medio plazo que el IBEX se muestre con tan pocas ganas de subir. Hay que tener en cuenta que sería posible visitar precios algo superiores a los 11.200 y todavía seguiríamos igual, en la cuerda floja, porque una cosa es lo que pueda suceder dentro de unos meses y otra cosa muy distinta lo que podemos encontrarnos durante las próximas sesiones o semanas, ya que a corto plazo todavía no tenemos un giro formado, y mucho menos de la magnitud que podría estar anunciando el gráfico.

En general los mercados se acercan ya a objetivos, resistencias -y soportes, en el caso del bund- importantes, así que hay que estar muy atentos y no dejarse llevar por la euforia. Veo con cierto recelo que el nivel de alcistas en el hilo se encuentra bastante elevado, pero esto no se corresponde en absoluto con las circunstancias técnicas del índice. Conviene tenerlo en cuenta y de ahora en adelante sería bueno disponer objetivos y puntos de stop claros a la hora de plantear operaciones en un valor; la idea de invertir por fundamentales en un momento en el cual los índices se encuentran con escollos importantes a la vuelta de la esquina puede no resultar la más acertada.

Ahora mismo un cierre por debajo de los 10.705 sería un signo de deterioro de muy corto plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2011)

Madre de dios

El fondo soberano chino CIC niega que vaya a invertir 6.216 millones en cajas - 2989863 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!

El otro día nos hicieron pensar que los problemas se terminaban porque nos iban a inyectar pasta y bajamos, hoy nos dicen que era una trola y .....

¿que será, será...?


----------



## atman (14 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En el caso del futuro grande del Ibex, que es en el que yo trapicheo, el vencimiento siguiente tiene poca liquidez casi hasta el mismo día de vencimiento.
> 
> Yo alguna vez que he hecho rollover lo he hecho el día del vencimiento por la mañana o el día anterior por la tarde.



Bueno, pues depende. Yo hago lo mismo, pero a veces hay "cositas" "raras" que hay que aprovechar 

Tambien me ha pasado el equivocarme de vencimiento, todo sea dicho. :ouch:

Bueno señores ando más liado que la pata de un romano. Y he perdido totalmente el hilo de los acontecimientos. Así que primero terminar con mis obligaciones dominicales, que me llevaráaún unos días y luego ponerme al día. Espero que entre medias no llege el Gran Día. Por si acaso y para no quedarme con demasiado mal sabor de boca, tengo desde la semana pasada sendos minicortos sobre Ibex y SP.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

Bankinter ha pubicado resultados y han sido una p... mierda

Buenos días .Quieo sangre.Colocando SP que estos parece que quieren un tazón


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2011)

que ganas tengo de que pasen las elecciones y empiece a salirse el water...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> que ganas tengo de que pasen las elecciones y empiece a salirse el water...



Con lo que enmierdan ya en precampaña...será pa verlo


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Lo malo de estar en beneficios, es que no sabes donde parar... para mi es mucho más difícil cerrar una posición que poner un stop.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo malo de estar en beneficios, es que no sabes donde parar... para mi es mucho más difícil cerrar una posición que poner un stop.



Haz como yo,que he movido el SP y que sea lo que Dios quiera...

10665 -1.12% Continuamos para bingo...
Creo que hemos vuelto a anticipar el vencimiento


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Haz como yo,que he movido el SP y que sea lo que Dios quiera...
> 
> 10665 -1.12% Continuamos para bingo...
> Creo que hemos vuelto a anticipar el vencimiento



Es que da hasta miedo ver como está cayendo el EURUSD. Y que yo esté en el lado correcto ya es como increíble.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que da hasta miedo ver como está cayendo el EURUSD. Y que yo esté en el lado correcto ya es como increíble.



Pues imagínate yo, que estaba corto el jueves en 802 y me tiraron el SL en un spike.
Aún me estoy cagandontodo.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

10645 -1,32% en picado
Hay alguna noticia rara?
Comienza el informativo.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 10645 -1,32% en picado
> Hay alguna noticia rara?
> Comienza el informativo.



De Cárpatos:



> La constante subida de los diferenciales en la deuda de la periferia y el creciente temor a la reestructuración de la deuda en Grecia hace que el super sector bancario vuelva otra vez a ser de los que más bajan, uniéndose al de recursos básicos y las tecnológicas como puntas de lanza de la aversión al riesgo.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

Acabo de ver nuestro bono 10y 5,34%
Se está tensando bastante.
Angela Merkel nos está mandando al cobrador del frac?
No nos dan tregua tras Portugal?
Quieren forzar la negociacion colectiva?
Es un bocachancla Zptas por cascar que no hacían falta más reformas?

Si ud responde que sí a las cuatro preguntas.....estamos muy jodidos!!


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

no es grecia, algo huele mal en USA

o la caida esta cerca de parar o tenemos abierto el camino hasta el 103xx


----------



## tplink888 (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> De Cárpatos:



Los Alemanes han dicho que si quiere Grecia puede pedirla restructuracion de la deuda " voluntariamente" , jejeje , vamos que los Alemanes estan diciendo al Mercado que ellos sabran lo que compran , si deciden hacer eso vaya hueco que deja al BCE y a los bancos y bonista de Grecia , nooo ??? ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no es grecia, algo huele mal en USA
> 
> o la caida esta cerca de parar o tenemos abierto el camino hasta el 103xx



Es que hemos roto el canal por abajo.Los 103xx también los veo.No hay soportes potentes por medio.
Aunque cuando lo hacentan rápido suelen encarrilarlo un poco...


----------



## tplink888 (14 Abr 2011)

tplink888 dijo:


> Los Alemanes han dicho que si quiere Grecia puede pedirla restructuracion de la deuda " voluntariamente" , jejeje , vamos que los Alemanes estan diciendo al Mercado que ellos sabran lo que compran , si deciden hacer eso vaya hueco que deja al BCE y a los bancos y bonista de Grecia , nooo ??? ienso:



Aqui hablan de ello , periodico Griego , apartado----> ECONOMIA :Baile:

Google Traductor


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

tplink888 dijo:


> Los Alemanes han dicho que si quiere Grecia puede pedirla restructuracion de la deuda " voluntariamente" , jejeje , vamos que los Alemanes estan diciendo al Mercado que ellos sabran lo que compran , si deciden hacer eso vaya hueco que deja al BCE y a los bancos y bonista de Grecia , nooo ??? ienso:



Dicho en cistiano:

TENEMOS ENCIMA EL PRIMER DEFAULT DE LA EUROZONA.

Yo al menos así lo entiendo¿y ustedes?


----------



## tplink888 (14 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no es grecia, algo huele mal en USA
> 
> o la caida esta cerca de parar o tenemos abierto el camino hasta el 103xx



Y eso que pasa en USA ahora , puede ser lo del ahorro de Obama de subidas de impuestos a los ricos para bajar el DEFICIT en los proximos 12 años , por el toque del FMI , u otra cosa ???? ienso:

Obama propone un plan para recortar el déficit de EE.UU. en 4 billones - Actualidad Internacional - abc.es


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

tplink888 dijo:


> Y eso que pasa en USA ahora , puede ser lo del ahorro de Obama de subidad de impuestos a los ricos para bajar el DEFICIT en los proximos 12 años , por el toque del FMI , o otra cosa ???? ienso:
> 
> Obama propone un plan para recortar el déficit de EE.UU. en 4 billones - Actualidad Internacional - abc.es



lo de USA es eso q tu dices, q PIMCO ya habla sin tapujos diciendo q la deuda USA debe pagar mas cuando acabe la Q2 lo q significa financiarse mas caro, que las gacelas se estan asustando, q ya no solo se habla de ajustes fiscales en europa,.....

una pregunta abierta......... podemos estar viendo que se presupone q no habra Q3?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Ahora dirán que es por las caídas y la volatilidad y tal...

... pero lo cierto es que el quantitative posting funciona.

Es el carro el que ha movido los bueyes, sin quantitative posting las bolsas hubieran seguido apáticas.

Recapitulando:

El Quantitative Posting revitaliza el hilo, que a su vez hace moverse la bolsa que a su vez influye en la economía real.

Y es que para ganar dinero en bolsa hay que conocer cómo funciona de verdad el mundo de la economía y las finanzas.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

-El Q3 es la única solucíon patadapalante posible sin hundir el mercado de bonos en el corto plazo.El tema es que las gacelas ya no entran.Pimco lleva aligerándose en bonos usa desde principios del 2010.Eso en teoría fuerza el QE3
-Si el bono escala rendimientos,los pepitos usanos sufrirán porque tienen ligado su interés hipotecario a dicho mercado.Esto también fuerza el QE3
Mientras Obama ha prometido recortes presupuestarios.
Todo va a depender de cuanto miedo se genere,en cuanto al timing.Pero las discusiones sobre los paises sajones ya aparecen en los medios everyday.Y eso antes apenas pasaba.
El final está más próximo.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> -El Q3 es la única solucíon patadapalante posible sin hundir el mercado de bonos en el corto plazo.El tema es que las gacelas ya no entran.Pimco lleva aligerándose en bonos usa desde principios del 2010.Eso en teoría fuerza el QE3
> -Si el bono escala rendimientos,los pepitos usanos sufrirán porque tienen ligado su interés hipotecario a dicho mercado.Esto también fuerza el QE3
> Mientras Obama ha prometido recortes presupuestarios.
> Todo va a depender de cuanto miedo se genere,en cuanto al timing.Pero las discusiones sobre los paises sajones ya aparecen en los medios everyday.Y eso antes apenas pasaba.
> El final está más próximo.



para mi las gacelas son las unicas q entran y por eso la Q2 q antes era alcista ahora no logra nada positivo

metera USA pasta sin fin a cambio de nada? (excepto autofinanciarse) Creo q los dos proximos meses marcaran si volvemos a la realidad o continuamos la Qtopia

no hay q olvidar q USA logra financiarse al comprarse ella misma la deuda q emite y eso devalua el dolar, no creo q el resto del mundo permita un dolar de monopoly durante un lustro


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi las gacelas son las unicas q entran y por eso la Q2 q antes era alcista ahora no logra nada positivo
> 
> metera USA pasta sin fin a cambio de nada? (excepto autofinanciarse) Creo q los dos proximos meses marcaran si volvemos a la realidad o continuamos la Qtopia
> 
> no hay q olvidar q USA logra financiarse al comprarse ella misma la deuda q emite y eso devalua el dolar, no creo q el resto del mundo permita un dolar de monopoly durante un lustro



Efectivamente.Se "autofinancian" el 70% según Pimco


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2011)

A 228 ha subido los CDS del pais en unas horas

No hay nada como Zp líandola parda


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2011)

¿ZP cuándo tiene su próxima rueda de prensa...? )


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Efectivamente.Se "autofinancian" el 70% según Pimco



claro, puesto a verlo asi ellos piensan....... nos refinanciamos nosotros mismos, ademas devaluamos con lo cual nuestras deudas son faciles de pagar, al tener el dolar bajo exportamos mas......... jugada redonda

pero esto es como.......si quieres ir mas rapido en un coche y solo se te ocurre aligerarle el peso y le quitas puertas, asientos,........, al final llega un dia q no puedes quitar mas peso y lo unico q tienes son 4 hierros............. van a seguir dandole a la impresora hasta q no les quede nada?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

Elegí buen día para ponerme largo.....

El negro me está dejando como el goatse ::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Elegí buen día para ponerme largo.....
> 
> El negro me está dejando como el goatse ::



Pero hombre, ¿a usted también le pasan estas cosas?
Se me ha caído un mito.

No lo hará por golosón, ¿verdad?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Ojo al dato de las 14:30


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojo al dato de las 14:30



10606
¿que ha pasao?


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

Peticiones semanales de subsidio por desempleo de EE.UU alcanza 412K vs 382K; las continuadas caen a 3,68M vs. 3,723M

Subidón subidón


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Cambio cortos por largos.
Y pongo stops. No quiero ver al morenito hoy. Que se lo quede Mulder.


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 10606
> ¿que ha pasao?



¿desde cuando hace falta que pase algo...?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero hombre, ¿a usted también le pasan estas cosas?
> Se me ha caído un mito.
> 
> No lo hará por golosón, ¿verdad?



Yo creo que nadie está libre de pérdidas alguna vez en este mundillo y estoy seguro de que yo no soy de los que menos tienen.

Por cierto, de golosón nada


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Elegí buen día para ponerme largo.....
> 
> El negro me está dejando como el goatse ::



no se preocupe, q yo le deje cansado de mis cagadas el lunes y martes ::

y ayer me puse corto en el DAX grrrrrrrrr sere gili......, si me hubiera puesto corto en el ibex estaba forrado


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, de golosón nada



es usted un salao 

edito: yo tambien he buscado goatse......... un cochino tb es


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

Por cierto Mulder, he tenido que buscar goatse en google porque no sabía que era...

He perdido la inocencia de repente.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto Mulder, he tenido que buscar goatse en google porque no sabía que era...
> 
> He perdido la inocencia de repente.



JAJAJAJAJA!

¿pero aun queda gente en este mundo que no sabe lo que es goatse? :XX::XX:

edito: tras decir esto, algunos más habrán perdido la virgindad también


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

Aun recuerdo aquellas conversaciones de IRC en canales de Linux donde la gente de mente vaga venía preguntando ¿como se hace tal..? y le decían una url donde salía el tipejo este, eran impresionantes los cabreos que se pillaba la gente


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes...!!!! 

Algun resumencillo del ultimo mes...? :fiufiu: 

Un saludo a todos...


----------



## Ilustrador (14 Abr 2011)

Buenas a todos,

Quisiera saber dónde puedo encontrar toda la información necesaria para operar con futuros, sus vencimientos y tal. Es decir, ¿puedes abrirlos y cerrarlos cuando quieras? ¿Tienen un vencimiento?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber dónde puedo encontrar toda la información necesaria para operar con futuros, sus vencimientos y tal. Es decir, ¿puedes abrirlos y cerrarlos cuando quieras? ¿Tienen un vencimiento?



Carne fresca...


----------



## Ilustrador (14 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Carne fresca...



Bueh...... Según se mire.

Gacela, si. Pero coño, paso de ser gacela coja.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A las buenas tardes...!!!!
> 
> Algun resumencillo del ultimo mes...? :fiufiu:
> 
> Un saludo a todos...



¿Has estado en Japón?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Has estado en Japón?



Si reluce en la oscuridad es que sí.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Bueh...... Según se mire.
> 
> Gacela, si. Pero coño, paso de ser gacela coja.



En la página de Interdín tienes explicadas bastante bien las características de los futuros con los que te dejan operar, es el broker más barato.

Tarifas:
https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx

Características del futuro del Ibex:
http://www.meff.es/aspx/Comun/Pagina.aspx?l1=Financiero&f=FuturosIBEX35




Para cualquier otra cosa, google es tu amigo.

QUANTITATIVE POSTING MODE: OFF

Edito para que no se diga que hago publicidad de Interdín, yo opero con Ahorro.com, más por pereza por cambiar de broker que otra cosa, y mucha gente del hilo opera con Renta4.


----------



## Ilustrador (14 Abr 2011)

Merci, 

Interdin no lo conocía, voy a ehcarle un vistazo. Respecto a google, hay tanta información que al final es un caos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Mirad el Ibex en IGmarkets ahora mismo, qué cabrones.

Ya lo han arreglado, estaba el Ibex cotizando con 200 puntos menos.


----------



## Misterio (14 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mirad el Ibex en IGmarkets ahora mismo, qué cabrones.
> 
> Ya lo han arreglado, estaba el Ibex cotizando con 200 puntos menos.



La verdad es que esos fallos son incomprensibles, en 10348 lo he visto antes de saltar nuevamente casi 300 adelante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> La verdad es que esos fallos son incomprensibles, en 10348 lo he visto antes de saltar nuevamente casi 300 adelante.



Espero que sea solo un error al mostrar los datos y no otra de sus famosas "pirulas" a sus clientes.

Porque al que le puedan haber hecho una maniobra de -200 seguida de un +300 en pocos segundos...

Alguien que opere con ellos, ¿algún herido?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Abr 2011)

Bueno, sigo con la ronda de posting masivo, pregunta informática:

¿Qué es mejor, calcular un indicador y guardar los datos calculados en la base de datos o que lo calcule cada vez que te haga falta y en la base de datos solo guardar las cotizaciones y posiciones?

Lo digo porque quiero hacer un gráfico en tiempo real y no sé cómo hacerlo, si solo guardo las cotizaciones y posiciones y luego quiero que me aparezca el gráfico de un indicador tengo que calcularlo sobre la marcha y eso puede hacer que el gráfico vaya lento, en cambio, si voy calculando indicadores en todo momento y los guardo en la base de datos y luego los solicito según me hagan falta estoy generando mucho tráfico con la base de datos.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

Mulder
A ver si luego puede comentar algo del pepinazo de volumen casi a las 12:00
Gracias.
PD: muevo el SP


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, sigo con la ronda de posting masivo, pregunta informática:
> 
> ¿Qué es mejor, calcular un indicador y guardar los datos calculados en la base de datos o que lo calcule cada vez que te haga falta y en la base de datos solo guardar las cotizaciones y posiciones?
> 
> Lo digo porque quiero hacer un gráfico en tiempo real y no sé cómo hacerlo, si solo guardo las cotizaciones y posiciones y luego quiero que me aparezca el gráfico de un indicador tengo que calcularlo sobre la marcha y eso puede hacer que el gráfico vaya lento, en cambio, si voy calculando indicadores en todo momento y los guardo en la base de datos y luego los solicito según me hagan falta estoy generando mucho tráfico con la base de datos.



Todo es cuestión de medir tiempos y de la máquina que tengas, si usas mysql los datos suelen cargar a la velocidad del rayo y una cifra más no ralentizará la máquina (esto siempre que no empieces a usar JOINs o UNIONs complicados) si no usas demasiados indicadores yo creo que es lo más adecuada para tener más velocidad. Ten en cuenta también que se puede optimizar muchísimo la velocidad con el uso de índices en los lugares adecuados.

Si usas muchos indicadores y/o los querys que haces son bastante complicados y van lentos incluso con índices sería mejor calcular.

Ten en cuenta que mysql también se puede optimizar de varias formas para que use más memoria o cachee más datos, también puedes eliminar las conexiones a la red, los logs que genera de los querys, etc, etc.

Si no estás usando lenguajes como C o C++ y sabes como usar la memoria adecuadamente para optimizar el proceso yo creo que te convendría más meter los indicadores en la base de datos, pero creo que no es el caso.

Por otra parte el cálculo a tiempo real y varios querys para insertar datos podrían ralentizarte la máquina cada vez que introduces un dato en mysql ya te digo que todo depende y que sería mejor hacer mediciones.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Mulder
> A ver si luego puede comentar algo del pepinazo de volumen casi a las 12:00
> Gracias.
> PD: muevo el SP



Me sale que han vendido unos 580 contratos en ese momento.

Ojo que hacia el final de sesión también tengo varias operaciones de unos 500 contratos pero han sido la mayoría de compra, aunque alguna también de venta, la verdad es que esta semana el volumen está totalmente desbocado como es costumbre en semanas de vencimiento.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Me sale que han vendido unos 580 contratos en ese momento.



Oido cocina y muy agradecido
Acaba de dar usted la razón a la mosca que tenía detrás de la oreja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Has estado en Japón?



No... pero me he desenganchado de la bolsa, por eso preguntaba si habia algo destacable en el ultimo mes en el hilo...

Ya queda poco, eh...?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No... pero me he desenganchado de la bolsa, por eso preguntaba si habia algo destacable en el ultimo mes en el hilo...
> 
> Ya queda poco, eh...?



No veas lo largo que se me está haciendo...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2011)

Buenos días,

Vamos a subir el hilo, que se pierde en las profundidades.


----------



## pyn (15 Abr 2011)

Buenos dias, yo tambien quiero sangre, a ver si esto se va definitivamente a la mierda.


----------



## atman (15 Abr 2011)

Hoy es día 15. Se acaba el plazo para las imposiciones fiscales en Estados Unidos, queda poca chicha en el POMO y el programa de recortes no ha hecho más que empezar... de lo contrario los republicanos se echan de nuevo al monte.


----------



## carvil (15 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Hoy es día 15. Se acaba el plazo para las imposiciones fiscales en Estados Unidos, queda poca chicha en el POMO y el programa de recortes no ha hecho más que empezar... de lo contrario los republicanos se echan de nuevo al monte.




Buenos dias 


Es hasta el lunes, hoy es fiesta en Columbia D.C.


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1302 resistencia 1313




Salu2


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que no tienen intención de subirlo ni siquiera para el vencimiento.

Debe estar muy mal la cosa entre bambalinas.


----------



## carvil (15 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que no tienen intención de subirlo ni siquiera para el vencimiento.
> 
> Debe estar muy mal la cosa entre bambalinas.




OpEx es la semana que viene :rolleye:

En dos semanas más o menos haremos un nuevo máximo anual, en mi opinión.


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2011)

carvil dijo:


> OpEx es la semana que viene :rolleye:
> 
> En dos semanas más o menos haremos un nuevo máximo anual, en mi opinión.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que yo también lo creo.


----------



## eruique (15 Abr 2011)

Si estais tan seguros ,poneros hoy largos y a coger beneficios en 2 semanas


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2011)

eruique dijo:


> Si estais tan seguros ,poneros hoy largos y a coger beneficios en 2 semanas



¿Y quién le ha dicho a usted que no lo vayamos a hacer? ienso:ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Abr 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No... pero me he desenganchado de la bolsa, por eso preguntaba si habia algo destacable en el ultimo mes en el hilo...
> 
> Ya queda poco, eh...?



.
BUENAS, a ver si vuelves a postear tus gráficas, que siempre resultan muy interesantes. 

Destacable en el hilo no mucho, últimamente solo lo del Quantitative Posting ... poco más


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENAS, a ver si vuelves a postear tus gráficas, que siempre resultan muy interesantes.
> 
> Destacable en el hilo no mucho, últimamente solo lo del Quantitative Posting ... poco más



Hay más cosas:

zuloman nos ha abandonado para comprarse un tocho.

pollastre y los leoncios ya no postean, se han debido de hacer tan ricos que están en el caribe. O quizás todos eran diferentes personalidades de zuloman, contratados por calopez para animar el hilo.


----------



## Claca (15 Abr 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No... pero me he desenganchado de la bolsa, por eso preguntaba si habia algo destacable en el ultimo mes en el hilo...
> 
> Ya queda poco, eh...?





pecata minuta dijo:


> No veas lo largo que se me está haciendo...



Pecata, hay que afrontarlo con el optimismo de LCASC, que alguien tiene que pagar nuestras pensiones ¿eh? Míralo como una inversión a largo plazo: aunque primero haya que soportar una buena ración de guano pañalero, luego me da que será como uno de esos valores que con el tiempo sólo pueden ir para arriba, pero bueno, tú ya sabes de qué va el tema, es como cuando la plaza de funcionario, un par de meses opositando, y toda una vida disfrutando de plaza fija jugando al buscaminas en horario laboral ;-)

LCASC, qué bueno leerte. ¿Qué tal todo? Aunque estés desenganchado de los mercados, de vez en cuando podrías pasarte y saludar a los miembros de este selecto club, por aquí siempre se te recibirá con todos los honores que nos permitan los recortes presupuestarios de Calopez. Por ejemplo, para picar ahora ya no sirven bocabits, sólo patatas fritas marca hacendado, y tocan menos aceitunas por cabeza, aunque no nos quejamos, pues también nostros debemos dar un poco de ejemplo.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Me lo parece a mi o los yankis van a pegar un bainazo parriba...

En 3......2......1..... o me como un owned.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Yankis en verde y con las babas en la boca.

Dato de ipc en lo esperado en USA, por lo tanto seguimos metiendo pasta a embute.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pecata, hay que afrontarlo *con el optimismo de LCASC*, que alguien tiene que pagar nuestras pensiones ¿eh? Míralo como una inversión a largo plazo: aunque primero haya que soportar una buena ración de guano pañalero, luego me da que será como uno de esos valores que con el tiempo sólo pueden ir para arriba, pero bueno, tú ya sabes de qué va el tema, es como cuando la plaza de funcionario, un par de meses opositando, y toda una vida disfrutando de plaza fija jugando al buscaminas en horario laboral ;-)



Claro, como él no lleva al bebé dentro...
Un par de meses opositando, dice... hoyga, que fueron tres.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi o los yankis van a pegar un bainazo parriba...
> 
> En 3......2......1..... o me como un owned.



Yo lo que quiero es que suba el EURUSD, porque no quiero pasar mi fin de semana con la no grata compañía del negro zumbón.

Desde que ya no está zuloman, hay que ver lo que socializa este individuo.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Ya tenemos el cocktel de datos perfecto para pegar un patadon hacia arriba. Hasta el ibex celebra los datos yankis pese a que esto es un solar arrasado.

Buen finde a tod@s.


----------



## carvil (15 Abr 2011)

eruique dijo:


> Si estais tan seguros ,poneros hoy largos y a coger beneficios en 2 semanas




85% largo desde Julio 2010


Posible squeeze


Salu2


----------



## JCBSSRG (15 Abr 2011)

Claca, que opinas de bkt,la ves con peligro de giro tras romper hace unos días los 5,10e y ahora tras no poder llegar a los 5,52 que indicastes vuelva a caer por debajo de 5, un saludo a todos.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Que bonito es todo el usa verdad hamijos??? creo que les tenemos que mandar unos de estos: :::::::: .

Como acabaremos?? Les veo bastante pepones. Ufff que rapido va esto, se estan peponizando por segundos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bonito es todo el usa verdad hamijos??? creo que les tenemos que mandar unos de estos: :::::::: .
> 
> Como acabaremos?? Les veo bastante pepones. Ufff que rapido va esto, se estan peponizando por segundos.



Pues serán los gringos, porque el Ibex no levanta cabeza.

Le están dando por todas partes.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Abr 2011)

al S&P le deben dar hierro, parece algo anemico 

ojito que el ibex parece q hace rato q encontro un suelo valido para hoy.....


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Abr 2011)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre, sigo corto
Unos 270p de profits me contemplan ya, y me empieza a temblar el pulso.
Que no, el pulso es por el café que me acabo de arrear.
Vuelvo a mover el SP
Voy a ojear los charts.
S2


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre, sigo corto
> Unos 270p de profits me contemplan ya, y me empieza a temblar el pulso.
> Que no, el pulso es por el café que me acabo de arrear.
> ...



si necesita ayuda para saltar sobre el SP y tumbarlo, llameme, su exito es el mio 

edito: S&P


----------



## Claca (15 Abr 2011)

***SSRG dijo:


> Claca, que opinas de bkt,la ves con peligro de giro tras romper hace unos días los 5,10e y ahora tras no poder llegar a los 5,52 que indicastes vuelva a caer por debajo de 5, un saludo a todos.



De momento ha parado en los mínimos del día 12 y está siendo recogido por la MM200 en horario, no ha roto nada importante, sigue mareando en lo que podría ser un pull, pero esta vez todavía no se ha vuelto a girar al alza. Personalmente no me gusta que peguen estos bandazos, pero eso me temo que va con el carácter del valor. De todos modos, mientras no pierda los 4,84, el objetivo sigue vigente. 

Si me animo el finde subo un gráfico detallado, pero como últimamamente ando liado con temas de diseño gráfico, no lo aseguro, porque llega un punto en el que estoy hasta los huevos del ordenador y sintiéndolo mucho ya no me quedan ánimos para dedicarle un ratito al foro, por eso ha bajado mi participación en el hilo...


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si necesita ayuda para saltar sobre el SP y tumbarlo, llameme, su exito es el mio



SP=Stop Profit=que hay de lo mío
SL=Stop loss=salva ohete

Mañana lo tumbo!!
Bah,se salvan porque es sábado,que si no ....


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Abr 2011)

Por cierto,el DJI está ya en su primera resistencia seria 10360
Estamos en manos de Berni.


----------



## JCBSSRG (15 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De momento ha parado en los mínimos del día 12 y está siendo recogido por la MM200 en horario, no ha roto nada importante, sigue mareando en lo que podría ser un pull, pero esta vez todavía no se ha vuelto a girar al alza. Personalmente no me gusta que peguen estos bandazos, pero eso me temo que va con el carácter del valor. De todos modos, mientras no pierda los 4,84, el objetivo sigue vigente.
> 
> Si me animo el finde subo un gráfico detallado, pero como últimamamente ando liado con temas de diseño gráfico, no lo aseguro, porque llega un punto en el que estoy hasta los huevos del ordenador y sintiéndolo mucho ya no me quedan ánimos para dedicarle un ratito al foro, por eso ha bajado mi participación en el hilo...



Gracias por tu amabilidad y por contestarme.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Una preguntina, ¿el vencimiento era hoy? o la semana que viene?

El dow esta lanzado. Estos estan a otra fiesta.


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Una preguntina, ¿el vencimiento era hoy? o la semana que viene?
> 
> El dow esta lanzado. Estos estan a otra fiesta.



El DJI 10360 ha aguantado bien.
Fail pal Berni.Que se oda

Rafaxl,hoy no era el vencimiento.

Chao


----------



## rafaxl (15 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El DJI 10360 ha aguantado bien.
> Fail pal Berni.Que se oda
> 
> Rafaxl,hoy no era el vencimiento.
> ...



Ok gracias.

Por cierto el DJI peleando despues del cierre.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Abr 2011)

A ver que deciden hoy los finlandeses, quizás sea un dato importante sus elecciones para el futuro de la política monetaria común, de paso le damos un UPPPP al hilo.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Abr 2011)

La ultraderecha ha ganado en Finlandia y parece ser que en su programa electoral se encuentra no ayudar al rescate de países megaendeudados, es decir, las hormiguitas se están hartando ya de mantener con su esfuerzo a las cigarras...

Veamos el efecto mañana en las bolsas europeas; en principio, mala noticia para Botines y cias, que no se cortan un pelo en seguir prestando a administraciones públicas para cubrir sus necesidades en la confianza de que dichos créditos carecen de riesgo alguno.

P.D: los gobiernos serían menos manirrotos si las entidades financieras locales no cubriesen sus emisiones de deuda, por lo que la quiebra de algún país europeo sería una buena noticia a largo plazo para todos aquéllos que estamos acostumbrados a vivir de acuerdo a nuestras posibilidades, a ser ahorradores, a trabajar y ser productivos....., y sería una pésima noticia para los vividores del cuento, los parásitos y la escoria.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2011)

Guano y pilla en vacaciones


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2011)

Grecia, Usa, España ...... demasiados problemas.

Es hora de dejar caer los índices con calma.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Por fin funciona el foro, este calopez coge unos resacones que no veas 

Yo no creo que vayamos a tener guano, a menos a partir del miércoles, tenemos una corrección que está siendo dura a ratos, principalmente a causa de la descomunal cagada de nuestro presi con los chinos.

Pero el mercado ya ha interiorizado y descontado la estulticia aparejada al bambi, excepto cuando da sus discursos buenístas y siempreoptimistas


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (18 Abr 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/219632-ultima-hora-s-p-pone-la-deuda-de-eeuu-con-perspectiva-negativa.html


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2011)

vaya, parece q USA tiene prisa por ser intervenida antes q españa 

vaya ostion.....


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Abr 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-momento-central-del-crash-snb-2004-a-11.html


----------



## atman (18 Abr 2011)

Ya viene, ya viene, eh, eh,...
Ya viene, ya viene, eh, eh,...

::

Vendidos los pequeñines que les comenté en Ibx y SP... ¿ven ustedes como siempre me pierdo las mejores fiestas? 

Mi impresión es que el SP no bajará mucho más de donde está ahora mismo... al menos hoy. Aunque empieza a oler mal... ahora mismo el gráfico en horas está en el soporte del canal bajista que lleva dibujando varios días... si lo rompe, la caída puede ser... uf! de 50 puntos? o ya hasta los 1180?

Recuerden aquella observación que nos hizo Fran200, así como quien no quiere la cosa...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Abr 2011)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/219632-ultima-hora-s-p-pone-la-deuda-de-eeuu-con-perspectiva-negativa.html



la consecuencia?


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2011)

1294?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHxIssSROjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misterio (18 Abr 2011)

A mi me parece que esta peli en estos años ya la he visto.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2011)

Los 10320 del Chulibex son el último bastión.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2011)

no creo q hagan todo en un dia, es mejor marear, seguramente hoy hasta la ultima hora sea alcista y todo

pero mamma mia........ como confirmen la bajada de rating dentro de nada USA pidiendo la intervencion del FMI . es broma, pero lo de hoy es un tiron de orejas muy serio para el de las impresoras


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Abr 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los 10320 del Chulibex son el último bastión.




Pues ahí estamos.

¿veis como he podido tumbar el SP?
Ositos de poca fe...
Por cierto...corto desde el 828.
Vuelvo a mover el SP.
Sangre al fín!!
Saludos a Tonuel.Le encantan estos momentos

Lo del bono usa:
GOL DE INIESTA!!


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no creo q hagan todo en un dia, es mejor marear, seguramente hoy hasta la ultima hora sea alcista y todo
> 
> pero mamma mia........ como confirmen la bajada de rating dentro de nada USA pidiendo la intervencion del FMI . es broma, pero lo de hoy es un tiron de orejas muy serio para el de las impresoras



A Tito Bernie se la sopla, de momento ::


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues ahí estamos.
> 
> ¿veis como he podido tumbar el SP?
> Ositos de poca fe...
> ...



no me llamo para tumbarlo, se pudo usted solo


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2011)

¿Ya va el foro? Esta mañana tenía una briconsejo para el IBEX, pero no he podido postearlo... En horario se aprecia una directriz bajista en el RSI que lleva desde el 6 de abrl dando por el culo, mientras no se supere, largos ni con un palo en el índice.


----------



## atman (18 Abr 2011)

pregúntome: ¿no está el VIX demasiado tranquilo?


----------



## atman (18 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ya va el foro? Esta mañana tenía una briconsejo para el IBEX, pero no he podido postearlo... En horario se aprecia una directriz bajista en el RSI que lleva desde el 6 de abrl dando por el culo, mientras no se supere, largos ni con un palo en el índice.



Si'jo sí. Este foro debe estar mantenido por Pepe Gotera y Otilio...

Dicen que poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre, pero veo el XAUUSD en máximos y el EURUSD buscando el 1,40 (y vaya usted a saber cuanto más abajo) y... sssoy felizzz...


----------



## EL FARAON (18 Abr 2011)

Los 10300 han caido..

10290.50
-268.10
(-2.54%)


----------



## atman (18 Abr 2011)

Visto lo visto... si volvemos a 1290-2 iré largo a corto. corto y largo, digo cierro.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2011)

Parece que las cosas ya se han calmado tras el notición, me parece más una llamada de atención que una amenaza real, algo así como un tirón de orejas al tito Bernie y al negrato para que no se excedan.

Esta noticia debía de haber aparecido hace ya más de dos años y ¿sale ahora? Debe haber una causa muy importante que la esté provocando, pero habrá que leer entre líneas ¿donde está kuji cuando se le necesita? (de vacaciones, claro)

Umm, la han sacado en plena semana santa con medio Wall Street de vacaciones, ahí tenemos una pista interesante.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Abr 2011)

Ya esta Ben al rescate. A ver con que nos sorprenden al cierre estos capullos.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2011)

El daño en el Chulibex ya está hecho.

Cuando sube el SP, el Chulibex sube menos. Cuando baja el SP, el Chulibex cae más.

Llevan ya mucho tiempo así. El SP tiene pendiente una corrección lógica ante el subidón que le han metido los últimos meses.

Cuando llegue dicha corrección, el chulibex estará bastante más abajo.

Más claro el agua.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Abr 2011)

Ya viene el chute usano, es hora de dar de cenar a la bestia. 12200 superados y el SP enchufandose.

Siempre hacen lo mismo, desde minimos del dow ahora van 100 puntos, no se si lo hacen por joder a las demas bolsas y cuando quedan solos se dan el festin, pero dan asco.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya viene el chute usano, es hora de dar de cenar a la bestia. 12200 superados y el SP enchufandose.
> 
> Siempre hacen lo mismo, desde minimos del dow ahora van 100 puntos, no se si lo hacen por joder a las demas bolsas y cuando quedan solos se dan el festin, pero dan asco.



Hamijo, no hace falta ganar dinero en el SP.

En el resto de índices y divisas se puede hacer la mar de bien.

Los Usanos se podrán seguir haciendo trampas al solitario. A algunos nos la sopla a base de bien ::


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2011)

El SP se queda en la mitad del canal bajista a horas que lleva dibujando desde primeros de mes. Sin embargo, a largo plazo no rompemos la tendencia alcista. Hasta que no se seque la fuente del dinero, días como el de hoy es todo lo que podemos esperar.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Un recordatorio:
> 
> ...



Se cerró por debajo de los 705 con mucha fuerza, lo cual debería haber activado las alarmas. A corto plazo, el deterioro es claro:







Desde el día 6 el RSI en horario nos advertía del probable techo que se estaba gestando, y a partir de entonces, como comenté ayer, es posible trazar una bajista, hasta el momento respetada por el indicador, que nos dice explícitamente "largos no". Ahora lo más probable es que el IBEX siga cayendo hasta la zona 10.220-40, que sirvó de resistencia y soporte en el pasado, y, de ahí, tal vez se pueda rebotar. Si se consigue generar un movimiento alcista la zona más importante a vigilar serían entonces los 10.580. Mucho cuidado mientras no se superen, pues podríamos efectuar una parada únicamente temporal y girar de nuevo a la baja.

Para pensar en un plazo superior es preciso tener en mente el gráfico que acompaña el mensaje que cito en esta respuesta. El IBEX lleva casi un año sin poder con los 11.000 y el RSI en semanal nos muestra un poco el ritmo que sigue el índice. Pues bien, todo parecer apuntar a que el desenlace está relativamente próximo. Hay que tener paciencia, volveremos a tener movimientos amplios, pero todavía no, por lo que plantear objetivos alejados en el precio es en estos momentos poco realista.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De momento ha parado en los mínimos del día 12 y está siendo recogido por la MM200 en horario, no ha roto nada importante, sigue mareando en lo que podría ser un pull, pero esta vez todavía no se ha vuelto a girar al alza. Personalmente no me gusta que peguen estos bandazos, pero eso me temo que va con el carácter del valor. De todos modos, mientras no pierda los 4,84, el objetivo sigue vigente.
> 
> Si me animo el finde subo un gráfico detallado, pero como últimamamente ando liado con temas de diseño gráfico, no lo aseguro, porque llega un punto en el que estoy hasta los huevos del ordenador y sintiéndolo mucho ya no me quedan ánimos para dedicarle un ratito al foro, por eso ha bajado mi participación en el hilo...



Venga, ahí va:







En horario, con el gráfico despejado:







El doble suelo ayudaba, pero no era lo único. El valor superó esa bajista rosada tan puñetera y subió más de un 10%. Obviamente esos máximos tan cerquita de los anteriores en 5,40 son peligrosos, pero, como se aprecia en el gráfico, la estructura alcista sigue intacta.

Es importante cuando se efectua una entrada tener claro el por qué se hace una cosa u otra y en consecuencia situar stops. A veces es mejor hacer dos entradas con stops ajustados que una dejando mucho margen, lo digo porque cuando dije que el objetivo en 5,52 seguía ahí, obviamente eso no debía traducirse como "hay que entrar ya sin pensar un poco", más cuando el precio todavía, como reconocí, no se había vuelto a girar al alza.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

Y un índice que vengo vigilando desde hace tiempo, dj stoxx banks:







Para poner las cosas en perspectiva y dar consistencia a los posibles giros de mercado en el sector bancario, viene de lujo ;-)

PD: Qué horas de comentar las cosas, pero si no lo hago ahora, sé que luego me dará pereza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

Esto va p'arriba, señores.

Me ha parecido ver algo más de aguante que estos días atrás.

Intento de rebote, creo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

Si primero lo digo...

La de hoy sería la octava vela negra consecutiva en el Ibex, ni los más viejos del lugar lo recuerdan (enero-febrero 2009).


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Verde en el ibex a toda hostia. Que coño ha pasado para que en un minuto cambie?


----------



## atman (19 Abr 2011)

Pues sí que madruga usted, Mister Claca... supongo que lo tienen de imaginaria... en cualquier caso muchas gracias.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues sí que madruga usted, Mister Claca... supongo que lo tienen de imaginaria... en cualquier caso muchas gracias.



He aprovechado para ir al gimnasio a primera hora, no te creas 8:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Abr 2011)

Técnicas Reunidas cogiendo carrerilla hasta los 50 euros!!!!!!


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Ya lo tenemos en verde, pero para ser bien tiene que subir mas de 100 puntos sino no es el ibex jajajaja.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya lo tenemos en verde, pero para ser bien tiene que subir mas de 100 puntos sino no es el ibex jajajaja.



Porquito a poco vamos. Triste realidad de un chicharraco.

Que hay del QP???


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

10400 a la vista. Cada vez que abro la boca sube el ibex 10 puntos, mejor ni posteo.

El indice que mas rojo abrio esta mañana es el que mas sube ahora.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!



rafaxl dijo:


> 10400 a la vista. Cada vez que abro la boca sube el ibex 10 puntos, mejor ni posteo.
> 
> El indice que mas rojo abrio esta mañana es el que mas sube ahora.



Lo cierto es que tus posts son una excelente medida de la tendencia del Ibex 

O del SP según la hora y el caso.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego os quejais de que no hay posts en el hilo... lo he rescatado antes de la 2ª pagina.


----------



## CHARLIE (19 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> 10400 a la vista. Cada vez que abro la boca sube el ibex 10 puntos, mejor ni posteo.
> 
> El indice que mas rojo abrio esta mañana es el que mas sube ahora.



No se extrañe, Vd., !leñe¡, 

A estas alturas ya debería saber que esta m.... pinchada en un palo que es nuestro "selectivo" es de lo más fácil de manipular que existe, con muy muy poquita pasta lo mueven como les sale de los c..........

Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> No se extrañe, Vd., !leñe¡,
> 
> A estas alturas ya debería saber que esta m.... pinchada en un palo que es nuestro "selectivo" es de lo más fácil de manipular que existe, con muy muy poquita pasta lo mueven como les sale de los c..........
> 
> Saludos



Ademas es curioso ver como cuando dejan el bono a su aire el ibex sube y al reves. Mooola.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

Los indicadores fluctúan...


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Esto lo han puesto en el hilo del bono:



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "reestructuración de grandes volúmenes de deuda griega es inevitable, dijo hoy que Fuest Clemens, quien preside el Comité Asesor Técnico del Ministerio de Finanzas de Alemania."
> 
> Fuente: Eleutherutopia



Edito: ahora parece que viene la buena no? manteniendose por encima de 10k4. Todo bonito y barato. Esperando como perros la apertura de los yankis.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2011)

Hay mucha tierna gacelilla pastando en el verde


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Buenoooooo, resultados de Goldman Sachs mucho mas mejores que lo esperado, que casualidad que salgan buenos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay mucha tierna gacelilla pastando en el verde


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

Joer, qué pesaos, tengo un gif animado para hacer una gracieta desde hace días y días y no hay manera de que pegue un subidón en condiciones para ponerlo.

Que le den, lo pongo igual, la cosa consistía en decir algo así como "vamos bernie, ponlo vertical"

Y después el gif:


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Buen dato de construccion yanki, otros que solo viven para el tocho.


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2011)

El chulibex consumiendo tiempo (lleva más de 2 horas oscilando en un rango de 40 pipos).


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2011)

Propicios días ::

salgo de mi cubil un momento y paso a saludar y tal...

ando solventando mis problemas de latencia que ya comenté hace un par de semanas... de nuevo el "rescate" viene de la mano de openCL, verdadero "behemoth" de computación masiva donde los haya.

Vuelvo al roundtrip de submilisegundo, mi humor mejora, la deudaférica de esta desgracia de país vuelve a rondar el 5,6%, de nuevo vamos a morir y a ser intervenidos 100 veces... ¿qué más se puede pedir?

pipos y saludos (y fran200 y MM, a ver si al menos os dejáis caer a saludar!)


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Alla vamos, ahora parece que quieren arrear. A ver que pasa cuando abran los usanos.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


>



<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://zappinternet.com/v/jupZmePdiL" height="331" width="400"><param name="movie" value="http://zappinternet.com/v/jupZmePdiL" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /></object><br /><a href="http://www.zappinternet.com/video/jupZmePdiL/Mortero-FAIL">Mortero FAIL</a>


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días ::
> 
> salgo de mi cubil un momento y paso a saludar y tal...
> 
> ...



Yo aquí veo indicios de que el posting ordinario comienza a recuperarse, si los rumores de reaparición de MM y F200 se confirma podría no ser necesario un QP2.

Ahora en serio, duda informática, tengo un problemón de los gordos, resulta que mientras pollastre abandonaba el club del sub-milisegundo yo intentaba entrar en el club del sub-segundo pero las cosas están estancadas.

El caso es que tengo un s-c-r-i-p-t en php que se encarga de coger los datos del broker, hacer los cálculos y pasarlos a la base de datos, pues bien, resulta que cuando el s-c-r-i-p-t está funcionando no hay ningún problema pero si cierro el navegador el s-c-r-i-p-t no "muere" sigue funcionando en "alguna parte".

Lo sé porque la base de datos sigue recibiendo inputs a intervalos regulares.

He probado de todo, limpiar la caché de los navegadores, buscar procesos ocultos con tropecientos programas...., no funciona nada, la única solución es detener el servicio mysql.

¿Alguna idea de por qué tengo ese s-c-r-i-p-t rebelde?.

Otra cosa, la estructura de control del s-c-r-i-p-t php está hecha chapuceramente con gotos, no lo he hecho con case porque había leído que iba más lento, ¿puede ser por eso?.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://zappinternet.com/v/jupZmePdiL" height="331" width="400"><param name="movie" value="http://zappinternet.com/v/jupZmePdiL" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /></object><br /><a href="http://www.zappinternet.com/video/jupZmePdiL/Mortero-FAIL">Mortero FAIL</a>



Y en toda regla. Hoy la pasta esta yendo para el bono que ya ha bajado hasta 5,50.::


----------



## rosonero (19 Abr 2011)

A ver si dejan de marear la perdiz y se ponen manos a la obra para completar la segunda ala de este batman en diario de casi un año de edad 

Pd. Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2011)

El problema viene porque asocias la ejecución en navegador (client side) con la ejecución remota (server side). Cuando tú usas el navegador para lanzar el php en remoto, en realidad esa ejecución está teniendo lugar en el contenedor http de la máquina remota (sea un IIS, un apache, o lo que sea).

En ese momento se produce un "detach", esto es, el php remoto sigue su ejecución independientemente de la conexión html que lo inició (tu navegador, en este caso).

Así que si luego vas y cierras el navegador, al php como que se la chifla, le da exactamente igual. Por eso sigues leyendo actividad de tu código, porque realmente _sigue_ en activo. 

Tienes que añadir una condición de salida explícita para que el código termine "de verdad". Teniendo en cuenta, además, que tras el detach inicial has perdido cualquier posibilidad de comunicación con tu código.



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo aquí veo indicios de que el posting ordinario comienza a recuperarse, si los rumores de reaparición de MM y F200 se confirma podría no ser necesario un QP2.
> 
> Ahora en serio, duda informática, tengo un problemón de los gordos, resulta que mientras pollastre abandonaba el club del sub-milisegundo yo intentaba entrar en el club del sub-segundo pero las cosas están estancadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Ahi esta tito Ben metiendo billetitos frescos. Quereis unos??? estoy de ronda aprovechad.

Por cierto, que opinais del EUR/USD?? esta peponcisimo, necesitan otro ataque a la deuda española...


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Abr 2011)

Buenas tardes
Pasaba para comentar que esta mañana el Stop profit me ha descabalgao


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de Ibex 10828>10400 +17,2% Buena galopada


Y he batido el IPC!!
S2


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2011)

IBM e Intel presentan resultados al cierre...vermos lo que nos espera


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> IBM e Intel presentan resultados al cierre...vermos lo que nos espera



No dudes que acabaran haciendo lo que quieran, o sea, subir. Si no, ya esta el tio ben para ello.

Ya estan lanzados, parece que lo huelen.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Se sabe algo de los resultados?? donde los soleis mirar?

Edito: han tenido que salir buenos porque el dow esta subiendo despues del cierre. Como bien dijo alguien por aqui (no recuerdo quien fue) al final veremos maximos anuales esta semana...


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

IBM supera previsiones: ganó 2.900 millones en el primer trimestre, un 10% más - 3003982 - elEconomista.es

Mañana festival señores, mañana no habra problemas de deudas ni deficits ni nada. Cojan el billete.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Intel ganó un 29% más en el primer trimestre, hasta 3.200 millones de dólares - 3004004 - elEconomista.es

Haran estos prejubilaciones tambien?? :XX::XX::XX:

El dax subiendo casi un 1% ahora.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

IBEX:







Todavía sin haber alcanzado la zona de soporte, el IBEX ha intentado un tímido avance al alza sin demasiado éxito. Vemos que durante la sesión de hoy el precio se ha peleado con la directriz alcista perdida y es de esperar que para mañana la cosa siga igual. El nivel de referencia de ultracorto plazo son los 10.450 puntos: debe romperlos con fuerza si quiere seguir avanzando en la senda de Pepón. 

El RSI por fin ha roto y ha logrado salir de sobrecompra, pero el avance en el precio ha sido muy débil, lo cual nos indicia que el rebote podría no estar maduro todavía. Personalmente, mientras no vea esos 450 rotos con claridad, el escenario más probable para mí será un movimiento de congestión en busca del soporte, con poco rango y bastante aburrido.


----------



## Claca (19 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya empezamos con los ordenadores... al menos en la guardería postean tetas.
> 
> Como el mercado no ha avanzado demasiado y lo que tenía que decir del IBEX ya lo dije ayer, hoy voy a colgar una cosilla que dejé caer hará unas semanas. Todo muy hipotético, pero...
> 
> ...






Claca dijo:


> Y así estamos ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya podemos empezar a afinar un poquito como podría ser ese giro. Repito, todavía todo muy hipotético, pero si os fijáis la vuelta al alza se ha producido justo en los niveles previstos...







Este sería el escenario si los mercados, básicamente los yankis, que son los que andan más fuertes, quisieran hacer un nuevo máximo.

Continuaremos con el seguimiento de la situación durante estos días.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Abr 2011)

Camino de ello van los americanos. Hasta el jueves tienen tiempo esta semana de llevarlo donde quieran. De momento todo pinta pepon no, lo siguiente.

Edito: Beneficios de Yahoo caen 6%.


----------



## atman (20 Abr 2011)

Toy muuuy cansado así que no espero a las antípodas.

Solo entro para comentarles que Yahoo! ha lanzado un nuevo servicio llamado 4Cast, donde el perosnal puede hacer predicciones sobre las cosas más variopintas, incluída la tómbola, digo la bolsa.

Yahoo! 4Cast

Acaba de salir como Beta pública. 

Hay que hacerse cuenta Yahoo!, lo que no es muy recomendable si vas pedir algún crédito (básicamente tarjetas). Pero como ya tengo una para Yahoo!Pipes, pues... probaré.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El problema viene porque asocias la ejecución en navegador (client side) con la ejecución remota (server side). Cuando tú usas el navegador para lanzar el php en remoto, en realidad esa ejecución está teniendo lugar en el contenedor http de la máquina remota (sea un IIS, un apache, o lo que sea).
> 
> En ese momento se produce un "detach", esto es, el php remoto sigue su ejecución independientemente de la conexión html que lo inició (tu navegador, en este caso).
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar pollastre, verás, el caso es que no estoy haciendo nada en remoto, estoy ejecutando el php directamente en el navegador del servidor, por eso no comprendo que siga ejecutándose y haciendo inserts en la base de datos una vez cerrado el navegador y limpiada la caché.

Ya sé que php no es para eso y que es algo raro hacerlo así, pero en teoría debería funcionar, de hecho funciona, el problema viene porque a veces al ejecutarlo en el navegador no me saca ni salida por pantalla ni nada, se queda el navegador en blanco pero el s-c-r-i-p-t funciona e inserta en la base de datos pero ya fuera de control, es decir, entra en ese bucle del que no puedo sacarlo ni cerrando navegador ni nada.


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2011)

_poltergeist ?, fantasmas ?, bugs ?_

Todo es posible en la Dimensión Desconocida !


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2011)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gracias por contestar pollastre, verás, el caso es que no estoy haciendo nada en remoto, estoy ejecutando el php directamente en el navegador del servidor, por eso no comprendo que siga ejecutándose y haciendo inserts en la base de datos una vez cerrado el navegador y limpiada la caché.
> 
> Ya sé que php no es para eso y que es algo raro hacerlo así, pero en teoría debería funcionar, de hecho funciona, el problema viene porque a veces al ejecutarlo en el navegador no me saca ni salida por pantalla ni nada, se queda el navegador en blanco pero el s-c-r-i-p-t funciona e inserta en la base de datos pero ya fuera de control, es decir, entra en ese bucle del que no puedo sacarlo ni cerrando navegador ni nada.



A mi también me extraña mucho tu problema, supongo que será consecuencia de estar en win 

No te contesté porque esa circunstancia que comentas nunca se me ha dado y eso que llevo unos cuantos años de PHP a las espaldas (los suficientes como para que me haya podido pasar alguna vez), lo único que se me ocurre es que hayas puesto tu s-c-r-i-p-t en el cron o como se llame el artilugio que usa win para tareas automatizadas, o que le hayas dicho al código php que algo se ejecute en segundo plano ¿usas alguna orden que ejecute un s-c-r-i-p-t externo como exec o algo parecido?

Lo del exec es lo más probable que se me ocurre, ahí el PHP si que podría estar perdiendo el control de lo que ejecuta, entonces al cerrar el navegador el s-c-r-i-p-t seguiría en marcha.

PD: Pepón es mi pastor.


----------



## gamba (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo aquí veo indicios de que el posting ordinario comienza a recuperarse, si los rumores de reaparición de MM y F200 se confirma podría no ser necesario un QP2.
> 
> Ahora en serio, duda informática, tengo un problemón de los gordos, resulta que mientras pollastre abandonaba el club del sub-milisegundo yo intentaba entrar en el club del sub-segundo pero las cosas están estancadas.
> 
> ...



Es posible que el programa se haya perdido con tanto goto y no este donde creas tu que esta. Puedes probar a ponerle unos prints (a un archivo, claro, el navegador ya lo has cerrado), que te diga por donde va, y despues reestructurar el codigo para quitarle todos los gotos, seguro que hay una forma mejor de hacerlo.


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2011)

BL, es lo mismo. En el entorno "server side", el hecho de que la máquina que alberga el código php sea la tuya propia (localhost) o un servidor web remoto a 1000 Km. de distancia, es irrelevante.

Lo que de verdad importa es que el código PHP se ejecuta en server side por un proceso (digamos, el proceso servidor web) que nada tiene que ver con el proceso client-side que inició la petición (digamos, el proceso navegador web). Esa, y no otra, es la razón por la que tu código sigue ejecutándose en un "supuesto" segundo plano, aun cuando has cerrado el navegador mediante el cual lo lanzastes.

El hecho de que ambos programas (navegador y servidor web) residan en la misma máquina, es puramente anecdótico. Lo que importa es la separación entre procesos, que es total.

Abres tu navegador, lanzas la petición, y el servidor web comienza a ejecutar tu php. Esta es la parte crítica que hay que entender para ver cómo funciona este asunto: "*el servidor web *comienza a ejecutar", es decir, no es tu navegador el que ejecuta el php, sino el proceso servidor web. Ahora verás claro por qué sigue ejecutándose el código cuando cierras el navegador... y es porque el servidor web sigue perfectamente en pie y activo, ejecutando el php que le fue solicitado.

Tienes razón cuando dices que seguramente no es ésta la forma correcta de abordar este problema; estás lanzando un código y perdiendo el control sobre él (detach); esta aproximación te va a dar bastantes dolores de cabeza. 

Como mal menor, y ya que estás en local con tu propia máquina, te recomendaría que al menos te olvidases del navegador y ejecutases tu PHP directamente con el intérprete de línea de comandos (ejemplo, php -i programa_de_bl.php). 

El modificador -i es ejecución interactiva; esto te acercará más a lo que tú estás buscando, que es un entorno más "tradicional" en el que lo que yo ejecuto pasa a primer plano, y cuando se devuelve el control de la shell al usuario, es sólo porque la ejecución ha terminado realmente.

Tienes que poner atención en entender la sutileza de la diferenciación entre ejecuciones server-side y client-side; ahí reside todo el "misterio", que ya verás con el tiempo y la práctica como no es tal.




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gracias por contestar pollastre, verás, el caso es que no estoy haciendo nada en remoto, estoy ejecutando el php directamente en el navegador del servidor, por eso no comprendo que siga ejecutándose y haciendo inserts en la base de datos una vez cerrado el navegador y limpiada la caché.
> 
> Ya sé que php no es para eso y que es algo raro hacerlo así, pero en teoría debería funcionar, de hecho funciona, el problema viene porque a veces al ejecutarlo en el navegador no me saca ni salida por pantalla ni nada, se queda el navegador en blanco pero el s-c-r-i-p-t funciona e inserta en la base de datos pero ya fuera de control, es decir, entra en ese bucle del que no puedo sacarlo ni cerrando navegador ni nada.


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2011)

Buenos días...

Vaya gap, parece que abriremos justo en la zona de referencia. A ver qué tal se porta BANKINTER, ya le toca un poco de amor pepónico.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya gap, parece que abriremos justo en la zona de referencia. A ver qué tal se porta BANKINTER, ya le toca un poco de amor pepónico.



sip, momento importante........ a ver q se hace al llegar a esta resistencia...... el DAX la ha roto por la noche pero a ver si la aguanta por el dia


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

A ver, vamos por partes:



Nico dijo:


> _poltergeist ?, fantasmas ?, bugs ?_
> 
> Todo es posible en la Dimensión Desconocida !



Descartado el factor paranormal, creo que el problema es cosa del "programador". 



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni cron ni exec.



gamba dijo:


> Es posible que el programa se haya perdido con tanto goto y no este donde creas tu que esta. Puedes probar a ponerle unos prints (a un archivo, claro, el navegador ya lo has cerrado), que te diga por donde va, y despues reestructurar el codigo para quitarle todos los gotos, seguro que hay una forma mejor de hacerlo.



Tengo que mirarlo, todo es posible.



pollastre dijo:


> BL, es lo mismo. En el entorno "server side", el hecho de que la máquina que alberga el código php sea la tuya propia (localhost) o un servidor web remoto a 1000 Km. de distancia, es irrelevante.
> 
> Lo que de verdad importa es que el código PHP se ejecuta en server side por un proceso (digamos, el proceso servidor web) que nada tiene que ver con el proceso client-side que inició la petición (digamos, el proceso navegador web). Esa, y no otra, es la razón por la que tu código sigue ejecutándose en un "supuesto" segundo plano, aun cuando has cerrado el navegador mediante el cual lo lanzastes.
> 
> ...



Mmm, entendido, pero es que cuando todavía no había puesto las consultas a la base de datos y salía el resultado por pantalla, dándole al botón de detener del navegador aparentemente se detenía, supongo que lo que se detenía era el navegador, que el s-c-r-i-p-t continuaba funcionando ¿no?

En ese caso, antes de darme cuenta de que seguía funcionando, habré llegado a tener al php haciendo lo mismo en segundo plano tropecientas veces y no notaba nada raro, será que consume pocos recursos.

Intentaré ejecutarlo sin navegador, ya veremos, otra opción es hacerlo en c+ y dejarme de inventos raros, una consulta, un parseo y un insert en base de datos no pueden ser tan complejos ni en c+ 

¿Es difícil hacerlo en phyton?


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2011)

Exacto, BL... estas ejecuciones pueden ser (y serán!) concurrentes, dado que precisamente un servidor web está pensado para poder hacer spawn (crear) varios hilos y atender varias peticiones simultáneas.

Así que cada vez que pulsabas F5 o "refrescar" en tu navegador, en efecto, lanzabas una copia nueva de tu Missile_Launch_Control.php ::


----------



## ghkghk (20 Abr 2011)

Vamos Pepón llévame al maná!


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Como el ibex es un casino, estaria bien hacer una porra para ver lo que sube y baja, lastima que solo sepa hacerlo con movimientos de casi 3 digitos.

Claca tus 450 estan ahi muriendo, de momento los pasamos.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Exacto, BL... estas ejecuciones pueden ser (y serán!) concurrentes, dado que precisamente un servidor web está pensado para poder hacer spawn (crear) varios hilos y atender varias peticiones simultáneas.
> 
> Así que cada vez que pulsabas F5 o "refrescar" en tu navegador, en efecto, lanzabas una copia nueva de tu Missile_Launch_Control.php ::



Una vez descartada la idea del exec con el tema de BL lo que debe pasar es que ha de tener un programa que no finaliza nunca, aun así nunca he visto que eso en PHP se quede funcionando aunque el server lance varios threads por ejecución.

Si fuera ese el tema, el navegador al cargar la página acabaría dando un timeout, creo que el apache está diseñado para 'recoger la basura' que ya no se está visualizando, por esa razón creo que lo que le pasa es que tiene una instancia del navegador en marcha aunque el no la esté viendo.

Ha de ser eso o un exec, no es nada sencillo provocar ese error y a mi no me ha ocurrido nunca y eso que hasta he escrito código python que devolvía código HTML y que ejecutaba un programa PHP, es decir, vericuetos de lo más raro y ni aun así me ha ocurrido eso.


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2011)

El navegador nunca dará un timeout, porque el navegador no "entiende de barcos", esto es, no sabe (ni quiere saber) que detrás de una petición HTTP hay un *** server-side, escrito en php, perl, C++ o lo que sea. 
Un timeout en el navegador sólo puede ser generado por el "tramo" HTTP, y ese tramo es totalmente correcto (ya que la petición llega, se atiende, se lanza el php, etc.).

Lo que sí puede ocurrir es que si el tiempo de ejecución del php de BL supera la directriz php_max_execution_time (ver php.ini) entonces el engine php "corta" y devuelve el control al navegador cliente. 
Pero incluso en ese caso, te encontrarás con una pantalla en blanco, nada de errores, ni timeout, etc.

Esto ocurre porque no tiene nada que ver (insisto) un proceso con otro: el navegador es un proceso que lanza el usuario (BL o quien sea), y el programa php es *otro* proceso totalmente independiente (la clave está en esto) que es lanzado por el servidor web, *no por el usuario ni por el navegador*. 

De hecho es muy sencillo provocar el error que está teniendo BL. Basta con hacer un pequeño php con un bucle infinito, que a intervalos de 5 segundos haga un INSERT en una table.

Ejecutalo una vez a través del navegador. Cierra el navegador. Ahora, los insert en la tabla siguen produciéndose "educadamente" cada 5 segundos.

Abre un segundo navegador. Vuelve a lanzar el php. Cierra el navegador.

Ahora tienes dos instancias del php corriento *concurrentemente*. Inspecciona la base de datos y verás como, cada 5 segundos, hay DOS inserts: uno por cada instancia que sigue funcionando a su bola ( y seguirá haciendolo mientras no supere el php_max_execution_time)





Mulder dijo:


> Una vez descartada la idea del exec con el tema de BL lo que debe pasar es que ha de tener un programa que no finaliza nunca, aun así nunca he visto que eso en PHP se quede funcionando aunque el server lance varios threads por ejecución.
> 
> Si fuera ese el tema, el navegador al cargar la página acabaría dando un timeout, creo que el apache está diseñado para 'recoger la basura' que ya no se está visualizando, por esa razón creo que lo que le pasa es que tiene una instancia del navegador en marcha aunque el no la esté viendo.
> 
> Ha de ser eso o un exec, no es nada sencillo provocar ese error y a mi no me ha ocurrido nunca y eso que hasta he escrito código python que devolvía código HTML y que ejecutaba un programa PHP, es decir, vericuetos de lo más raro y ni aun así me ha ocurrido eso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Una vez descartada la idea del exec con el tema de BL lo que debe pasar es que ha de tener un programa que no finaliza nunca, aun así nunca he visto que eso en PHP se quede funcionando aunque el server lance varios threads por ejecución.
> 
> Si fuera ese el tema, el navegador al cargar la página acabaría dando un timeout, creo que el apache está diseñado para 'recoger la basura' que ya no se está visualizando, por esa razón creo que lo que le pasa es que tiene una instancia del navegador en marcha aunque el no la esté viendo.
> 
> Ha de ser eso o un exec, no es nada sencillo provocar ese error y a mi no me ha ocurrido nunca y eso que hasta he escrito código python que devolvía código HTML y que ejecutaba un programa PHP, es decir, vericuetos de lo más raro y ni aun así me ha ocurrido eso.



Bueno es que he modificado el php.ini para que no tenga tiempo máximo de ejecución y también he aumentado la memoria que puede utilizar cada proceso.

Que no tengo al navegador enganchado por ahí en background con el proceso corriendo te lo digo yo porque he utilizado programas para buscar y matar procesos y no aparece nada.

Creo que es lo que dice pollastre, es el Apache el que lo está ejecutando, lo que no sé es por qué el Apache no tiene una especie de administrador de tareas para poder verlo.

¿De manera que cualquier proceso infinito que lances se queda ejecutándose en el Apache p'a los restos?

Pues qué bien, le tendré que poner alguna condición para detenerlo, que lea alguna variable en algún archivo o algo así, ¿se puede hacer así o me dará error de lectura si coincide que tengo ese archivo abierto al modificarlo?

Del Ibex ni hablo porque sigue lo previsto desde ayer, intento de rebote.

Ojo, que mañana no hay POMO, el viernes no hay bolsa ni en WS ni aquí y el lunes no abre el Ibex.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Atpc los 450 como queso de untar. Y a este paso los 500 tambien.

El Dax... sin comentarios.

Ya tocaba subida por encima del punto porcentual. Me piro con la bici, que para ver lo de siempre mejor tomo el aire y el sol.

El vencimiento es mañana no??


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno *es que he modificado el php.ini para que no tenga tiempo máximo de ejecución*....
> ....
> ¿De manera que cualquier proceso infinito que lances *se queda ejecutándose en el Apache p'a los restos*?



Eres un jachondo, BL ::... primero desactivas voluntariamente el fail-safe contra bucles infinitos, y luego te llevas las manos a la cabeza :XX::XX:



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que es lo que dice pollastre, es el Apache el que lo está ejecutando, lo que no sé es por qué el Apache no tiene una especie de administrador de tareas para poder verlo.



Técnicamente no es una "tarea del apache", sino un hilo (thread) de apache por derecho propio, totalmente independiente del resto de hilos (y del hilo raíz, de paso). Lo más parecido a lo que estás buscando es una lista de hilos (procesos) apache corriendo en tu máquina actual... y aún así, te quedaría el problema de identificar qué están haciendo esos hilos, cosa imposible de ver desde, por ejemplo (si fuera linux ) un 

"ps aux | grep httpd"

ya que eso te dará una lista de hilos apache, pero no lo que están haciendo.

Cuando apache hace un spawn y crea un hilo "hijo" (bien sea para servir un miserable HTML o para lanzar un complejísimo programa server-side, da igual, se crea el hilo igualmente) digamos que se "pierde" el control sobre él definitivamente.

de ahí puedes sacar la conclusión de que programas que requieran cierto control o interactividad *una vez lanzados*, es mala idea lanzarlos a través de web. El detach, es lo que tiene ::


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno es que* he modificado el php.ini para que no tenga tiempo máximo de ejecución* y también he aumentado la memoria que puede utilizar cada proceso.
> 
> Que no tengo al navegador enganchado por ahí en background con el proceso corriendo te lo digo yo porque he utilizado programas para buscar y matar procesos y no aparece nada.
> 
> ...



jejeje, nunca se me ocurrió hacer ese tipo de 'polladas' 

Es que no tiene sentido modificar php.ini salvo que quieras cosas muy concretas y no haya otro modo de hacerlas (y creo que no es el caso, igual que los goto), tu programa ha de cumplir con unos parámetros estándar y hay que ceñirse lo mejor posible a lo que hay porque los que hicieron php ya tuvieron en cuenta todo tipo de casos, por motivos de migración de un servidor a otro, por ejemplo.

De todas formas sigo pensando que el navegador debería dar un timeout ya que el programa PHP no finaliza nunca, aunque esto puede que solo sea aplicable a la parte que se visualiza y como el insert no se ve pues ahí está el problema.

El caso es que es lo mismo que los GOTO, siempre hay una forma más elegante y más lógica de programar, incluso aunque sea usando un bucle infinito y generando una señal para salirse de el. Algún día tendrás que cambiar tu sistema o tendrás que reinstalarlo, o te olvidarás del código y al cabo de unos años volverás a leerlo, si todo está programado de forma sucia, rápida y a base de incompatibildiades tendrás un buen lio el día que quieras 'rescatar' ese código.


----------



## atman (20 Abr 2011)

Titular en eleconomista.com: "Los alcistas no se atreven con los 10.500." 

...o narran el partido en directo... o cambian la forma de hacer títulos o... no sé... pero es que siempre les pasa lo mismo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eres un jachondo, BL ::... primero desactivas voluntariamente el fail-safe contra bucles infinitos, y luego te llevas las manos a la cabeza :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coñe, es que si no hacía un bucle infinito no me servía de nada, lo que pasa es que yo pensaba que desde el navegador, de la misma manera que lanzas el proceso, lo detenías al desconectarte, pero ya veo que el php es un tanque suicida.

Como última medida para no mandarlo todo atp, ¿alguna idea para controlar ese s-c-r-i-p-t remotamente, es buena idea lo que he dicho en el post anterior?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2011)

el dax por encima de los 7200


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coñe, es que si no hacía un bucle infinito no me servía de nada, lo que pasa es que yo pensaba que desde el navegador, de la misma manera que lanzas el proceso, lo detenías al desconectarte, pero ya veo que el php es un tanque suicida.
> 
> Como última medida para no mandarlo todo atp, ¿alguna idea para controlar ese s-c-r-i-p-t remotamente, es buena idea lo que he dicho en el post anterior?



Te sugerí hace tiempo que lo pusieras como una tarea programada, al estilo cron y que se ejecute cada minuto o lo ejecutas al principio de la sesión y que se quede en background hasta que termine el día, con PHPCLI sería bastante sencillo.

Yo lo tengo de esa forma.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Atpc los 450 como queso de untar. Y a este paso los 500 tambien.
> 
> El Dax... sin comentarios.
> 
> ...



¿Qué vencimiento? como no sea de opciones o algo así...


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2011)

un dia bajan mas del 2%, dos dias despues suben mas del 2%......que despiporre

si cierran por estas zonas se cerro el grifo de los cortos..... q vivan los largos !!!!


----------



## atman (20 Abr 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el dax por encima de los 7200



...y el Footsie, volvió a los 6.000 y el CAC a punto está de los 4.000. Ola tras ola esto se puede embalar... pero como alguno falle, podemos tener un numero interesante de divergencias...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> jejeje, nunca se me ocurrió hacer ese tipo de 'polladas'
> 
> Es que no tiene sentido modificar php.ini salvo que quieras cosas muy concretas y no haya otro modo de hacerlas (y creo que no es el caso, igual que los goto), tu programa ha de cumplir con unos parámetros estándar y hay que ceñirse lo mejor posible a lo que hay porque los que hicieron php ya tuvieron en cuenta todo tipo de casos, por motivos de migración de un servidor a otro, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Ya, ya, lo de los goto era porque había leído que utilizando "case" iba más lento, pero viendo que hablamos de diezmilésimas de segundo cualquiera sabe a qué se refieren con "más lento", le pondré un case para que no venga a por mí el talibán informático...

Pero si una vez que lanzo el php ya no lo puedo controlar supongo que tendré que programar una condición escrita en un archivo que yo sí controle, para que el php se detenga o haga algo distinto cuando yo quiero.

¿Qué forma elegante hay de hacer eso?


----------



## bah (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coñe, es que si no hacía un bucle infinito no me servía de nada, lo que pasa es que yo pensaba que desde el navegador, de la misma manera que lanzas el proceso, lo detenías al desconectarte, pero ya veo que el php es un tanque suicida.
> 
> Como última medida para no mandarlo todo atp, ¿alguna idea para controlar ese s-c-r-i-p-t remotamente, es buena idea lo que he dicho en el post anterior?



¿has probado con otro servidor web?

no he leido a fondo :o, pero yo haría un proceso shell php que lo controles manualmente, y el servidor web para mostrar el resultado. esto es independiente del servidor web.

para controlar remotamente... en windows no se, pero el proceso debería guardar un PiD en un archivo.txt, y para matarlo, hacer un kill leyendo el archivo.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Abr 2011)

el DAX ha petado dos resistencias y va hoy a por la tercera......... no hay dos sin tres?


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el DAX ha petado dos resistencias y va hoy a por la tercera......... no hay dos sin tres?



Todo esto es una puta farsa. Cuando les apetece España es una mierda, nos suben el bono a tomar por culo, nos hunden la bolsa y luego... fuegos artificiales y el bono bajando a todo trapo.

No me creo nada, ni parriba ni pabajo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Te sugerí hace tiempo que lo pusieras como una tarea programada, al estilo cron y que se ejecute cada minuto o lo ejecutas al principio de la sesión y que se quede en background hasta que termine el día, con PHPCLI sería bastante sencillo.
> 
> Yo lo tengo de esa forma.



Me pareció un poco chapucero hacerlo así... ::::

Pregunta de examen, ¿como controlar remotamente un s-c-r-i-p-t php? razone la respuesta. (2,5 pipos)


----------



## gamba (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, lo de los goto era porque había leído que utilizando "case" iba más lento, pero viendo que hablamos de diezmilésimas de segundo cualquiera sabe a qué se refieren con "más lento", le pondré un case para que no venga a por mí el talibán informático...
> 
> Pero si una vez que lanzo el php ya no lo puedo controlar supongo que tendré que programar una condición escrita en un archivo que yo sí controle, para que el php se detenga o haga algo distinto cuando yo quiero.
> 
> ¿Qué forma elegante hay de hacer eso?



Lanze y acabe el programa a la hora de apertura y cierre del mercado, si hay lago que al ordenador le sale bien es dar la hora. Y quite TODOS los GOTO!


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, ya, lo de los goto era porque había leído que utilizando "case" iba más lento, pero viendo que hablamos de diezmilésimas de segundo cualquiera sabe a qué se refieren con "más lento", le pondré un case para que no venga a por mí el talibán informático...
> 
> Pero si una vez que lanzo el php ya no lo puedo controlar supongo que tendré que programar una condición escrita en un archivo que yo sí controle, para que el php se detenga o haga algo distinto cuando yo quiero.
> 
> ¿Qué forma elegante hay de hacer eso?



Si es PHPCLI no tendrás problema en localizar el proceso, claro que tendrás que hacerlo a mano porque ignoro si hay algo en win que permita matar procesos de forma automática (pollastre supongo que podrá aconsejarte al respecto ), en Linux sería bastante sencillo hacerlo.

Creo que desde cygwin, que es una especie de Linux para win, se puede hacer, de todas formas no sería nada complicado decirle al programa que si son las 17:35 se pare el solo, en vez de tener un bucle infinito que tengas que parar a mano, algo así como esto:


```
.
.
$hora = date("h:i");
if ($hora == "17:35") {
     // código para salir del programa
}
.
.
.
```
Es la *forma adecuada* de hacerlo.


----------



## bah (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me pareció un poco chapucero hacerlo así... ::::
> 
> Pregunta de examen, ¿como controlar remotamente un s-c-r-i-p-t php? razone la respuesta. (2,5 pipos)



jeje

1) archivo c:\muerete.txt
2) en el bucle infinito:


```
$file="c:\muerete.txt";

if (file_get_contents($file)) {
file_put_contents($file,"");
exit;
}
```
3) para parar: editar muerete.txt y añadir cualquier cosa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

bah dijo:


> ¿has probado con otro servidor web?
> 
> no he leido a fondo :o, pero yo haría un proceso shell php que lo controles manualmente, y el servidor web para mostrar el resultado. esto es independiente del servidor web.
> 
> para controlar remotamente... en windows no se, pero el proceso debería guardar un PiD en un archivo.txt, y para matarlo, hacer un kill leyendo el archivo.



Sí lo había pensado, también lo ha comentado pollastre, hacer un php ejecutable o lo que sea.

Lo de leer un txt, que es lo que tengo ahora entre manos, tendría que ordenarle al php que leyera el txt a intervalos regulares para comprobar el estado de esa "variable externa", el problema es que si abro el archivo txt para modificarlo entonces el php no podrá leerlo el php dará error o algo..., también es verdad que puedo poner que ignore el error o que si da error se detenga.

Voy a intentar hacerlo así.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

Por cierto, que yo ya no estoy largo porque estoy esperando a ver si saltan algún stop.


----------



## bah (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí lo había pensado, también lo ha comentado pollastre, hacer un php ejecutable o lo que sea.
> 
> Lo de leer un txt, que es lo que tengo ahora entre manos, tendría que ordenarle al php que leyera el txt a intervalos regulares para comprobar el estado de esa "variable externa", el problema es que si abro el archivo txt para modificarlo entonces el php no podrá leerlo el php dará error o algo..., también es verdad que puedo poner que ignore el error o que si da error se detenga.
> 
> Voy a intentar hacerlo así.



ejecutar en shell 8:


```
$ php.exe caballoloco.php > output.html
```
para pararlo: control+c en la shell

http://localhost/output.html


----------



## bertok (20 Abr 2011)

Seguimos en el intento de rebote.

!!!! el volumen es de chiste !!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

bah dijo:


> jeje
> 
> 1) archivo c:\muerete.txt
> 2) en el bucle infinito:
> ...



Gracias, algo así pensaba hacer, me preocupaban los errores de lectura que tendrá el php al intentar leerlo cuando esté abierto, también puedo hacer otro ****** que sea el que modifique el txt "a la velocidad de la luz" para que no haya accesos simultáneos.

¿Y no sería más rápido controlarlo con el nombre del txt, así no tiene que abrir el archivo?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2011)

¿El Ibex? apatico y en su tónica general desde el crash de 2008...ienso:lateralidad y aburrimiento...me voy a dormir...despiertenme por alla Dic-2012...:rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2011)

A los guenos dias desde Galicia, solo paso a saludar 

Hay que ver como me cunde el tiempo desde que deje la bolsa, es increible, pero existe vida mas alla de la bolsa


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Lanze y acabe el programa a la hora de apertura y cierre del mercado, si hay lago que al ordenador le sale bien es dar la hora. Y quite TODOS los GOTO!



Es que el programa recoge datos de varios mercados y como no todos cierran a la misma hora tengo que evaluar si el mercado está abierto o cerrado porque el parseo de los datos cambia si el mercado está abierto, cerrado o en subasta.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Seguimos en el intento de rebote.
> 
> !!!! el volumen es de chiste !!!!



Lo que hay es que en cada movimiento pegan buenos viajes. Fijate ahora mismo 20 puntos en un tristras.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> A los guenos dias desde Galicia, solo paso a saludar
> 
> Hay que ver como me cunde el tiempo desde que deje la bolsa, es increible, pero existe vida mas alla de la bolsa



Qué dices insensato, lo que ha pasado es que el trading ha agudizado tus sentidos de tal manera que ahora vives la realidad en bullet time, como en Matrix.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Qué dices insensato, lo que ha pasado es que el trading ha agudizado tus sentidos de tal manera que ahora vives la realidad en bullet time, como en Matrix.



Hagame caso, tomese la pastillita azul, tendra la sensacion de navegar por mares de color turquesa y fondear en paradisiacas islas, le juro que parece real 

De su vida anterior solo recordara una nariz pegada a una pantalla de ordenador y una cuenta que crece y decrece alternativamente en base a un maquiavelico juego de caza entre leones y gacelas virtuales ::


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Toma castaña! que carajo pasa hoy en las bolsas??? estoy perdido.


----------



## carvil (20 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Toma castaña! que carajo pasa hoy en las bolsas??? estoy perdido.




<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oLEUiJInDQ4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:rolleye:

Que tengan unas buenas vacaciones.


Salu2


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Vamos a por los 10600, entre todos podemos.

Estos capullines quieren segir viendo maximos diarios, y el dow diria que anuales no?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Abr 2011)

Hoy salen los resultados de Apple. Esto si que dará un buen meneo al mercado


----------



## Claca (20 Abr 2011)

Joder con las putas BKT, no terminan de arrancar, pero ya son tres días acumulando divergencias alcistas. Viendo como es el valor, supongo que si decide subir pegará un petardazo y no dejará que nadie se incorpore. Con esta acción hay que planear la jugada con calma. En los precios actuales el stop queda muy, muy cerca.

Por lo demás, el IBEX habiendo roto los 10.450 se ha dirigido del tirón hasta los 10.580 que hace un par de días comentaba como el nivel más relevante. De momento no puede con ellos.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Super maximos del DJ, lo veremos pasar los 12500??. El tio Ben el hijo de perra esta tirando billetes por toneladas.

SP en 1330.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Esto es tremendo, han cerrado y se sigue encañonando. Para flipar la mierda esta. Pues cuando publique apple habra que esconderse debajo de la cama... seguro que eso no esta descontado y habra que subir.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esto es tremendo, han cerrado y se sigue encañonando. Para flipar la mierda esta. Pues cuando publique apple habra que esconderse debajo de la cama... seguro que eso no esta descontado y habra que subir.



Hombre, el futuro del SP está dos puntos más arriba que cuando cerró el Ibex.

Lo que he visto tras el cierre de los americanos es un empleo masivo de músculo (con mercado cerrado) para provocar una subida de apenas dos puntos.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hombre, el futuro del SP está dos puntos más arriba que cuando cerró el Ibex.
> 
> Lo que he visto tras el cierre de los americanos es un empleo masivo de músculo (con mercado cerrado) para provocar una subida de apenas dos puntos.



Por cierto, que volumen ha tenido el ibex hoy en esta subida?? algo raro hay porque el dow en IGMarkets esta pegando saltos de 20 puntos arriba y abajo. Definitivamente esta desbocado, el dow y el dax.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Abr 2011)




----------



## rafaxl (20 Abr 2011)

Toma hostia!! lo de mañana va a ser de libro de historia:

Apple pulveriza previsiones: ganó un 93% más en su segundo trimestre, hasta 5.990 millones - 3006767 - elEconomista.es

Igual me quedo corto con los 12500 del dow mañana...::

Edito: ya los tenemos ahi, 12500 superados.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Seguimos subiendo mas. Disfrutad la noche hamijos y las vacaciones al que le toquen.


----------



## Misterio (21 Abr 2011)

Ya estamos otra vez en 10.600, otra semana de asusta viejas, ya me parecía que esa película ya la había visto. Eso si la degradación del dólar es imparable.


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya estamos otra vez en 10.600, otra semana de asusta viejas, ya me parecía que esa película ya la había visto. Eso si la degradación del dólar es imparable.



...pero no hay que perder la perspectiva. El IBEX sigue sin poder con los 11.000 y el sentimiento alcista es cada vez más fuerte. Son los ingredientes clásicos para un gran techo de mercado. Siempre hay que ir con cuidado, pero es en este tipo de ocasiones cuando uno debe evitar entrar en los valores al calor de las recomendaciones o noticias sin tener los stops claros, que luego nos quedamos enganchados con un -20% durante una temporadita.


----------



## JCBSSRG (21 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero no hay que perder la perspectiva. El IBEX sigue sin poder con los 11.000 y el sentimiento alcista es cada vez más fuerte. Son los ingredientes clásicos para un gran techo de mercado. Siempre hay que ir con cuidado, pero es en este tipo de ocasiones cuando uno debe evitar entrar en los valores al calor de las recomendaciones o noticias sin tener los stops claros, que luego nos quedamos enganchados con un -20% durante una temporadita.



Hola a todos, Claca gracias por tus comentarios sobre BKT, por cierto que opinas del movimiento de ayer al final de la sesión la cual la bajaron casi a 4,85e y en los últimos minutos la cerraron en 4,92 y hoy parece que quiere romper los 5e, si hoy no consigue superarlos sería una señal de debilitamiento tras varios intentos sin conseguirlo,saludos y gracias.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Joer, lo del euro/dolar es la caña. Otro arreon parriba de nuevo hoy. In-creible. 

Hoy no queda ni el vigilante de seguridad en el ibex.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero no hay que perder la perspectiva. El IBEX sigue sin poder con los 11.000 y el sentimiento alcista es cada vez más fuerte. Son los ingredientes clásicos para un gran techo de mercado. Siempre hay que ir con cuidado, pero es en este tipo de ocasiones cuando uno debe evitar entrar en los valores al calor de las recomendaciones o noticias sin tener los stops claros, que luego nos quedamos enganchados con un -20% durante una temporadita.



Este post suyo es impagable :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero no hay que perder la perspectiva. El IBEX sigue sin poder con los 11.000 y el sentimiento alcista es cada vez más fuerte. Son los ingredientes clásicos para un gran techo de mercado. Siempre hay que ir con cuidado, pero es en este tipo de ocasiones cuando uno debe evitar entrar en los valores al calor de las recomendaciones o noticias sin tener los stops claros, que luego nos quedamos enganchados con un -20% durante una temporadita.



Será sentimiento bajista no?
Gracias por tus comentarios y por los de todos. Cada día se aprende mas


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2011)

Se extrema la percepción alcista y sin riesgo en muchos índices foráneos.

Por sentimiento contrario, estamos cerca de una corrección.

Si el chulibex no ha podido acompañar en el exceso alcista, no duden que sí que acompañará en el exceso bajista.

Salud y suerte


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Seguimos para bingo un dia mas. A ver si se enfrentan a los 600. Carpatos ha puesto las subidas de CDS y bonos de los pig y es tremendo. Pero claro como todo esto ya esta descontado pues nada que siga la fiesta que hoy empieza.

590 alcanzados.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Estan meneando algo...


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Ale los 600 pasados. Otra ronda de buenos resultados gracias a Ben y no hay problem, patadon palante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Abr 2011)

Supongo que ya lo abreis visto, si no en el post de starkiller, en carpatos, pero lo pego aqui tambien.


Alvin Red dijo:


> Todo ese dinero inyectado por la Fed va a parar a incrementar "ficticiamente" el PIB, y mucho de el va a sostener el mercado bursátil y el resto, vía compra de bonos del tesoro, se los lleva el ejercito, a la economía real le llega bien poco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2011)

***SSRG dijo:


> Hola a todos, Claca gracias por tus comentarios sobre BKT, por cierto que opinas del movimiento de ayer al final de la sesión la cual la bajaron casi a 4,85e y en los últimos minutos la cerraron en 4,92 y hoy parece que quiere romper los 5e, si hoy no consigue superarlos sería una señal de debilitamiento tras varios intentos sin conseguirlo,saludos y gracias.



El planteamiento sigue siendo el mismo y se respeta. A los precios que ha llegado el stop estaba a menos de un 1%. Es cierto que hubiera sido mejor una subida explosiva, pero cuando perdió los 5,09 ahí había que cambiar el chip y esperar este tipo de juegos: primero se jugó al doble suelo (y llegó a subir casi un 7%, con el stop de beneficios algo se sacó) y ahora toca jugársela al stop barato. Efectivamente, el hecho de que no pueda con los 5e podría llevar a dibujar un segundo hombro, pero vaya, mientras no pierda los 4,84 (con algo de filtro) todo en orden. El pero más grande que veo es que el tiempo corre en contra. Si no se está cómodo con esta situción se puede liquidar -esperemos que haya segunda oportunidad-, con un 2% o un 2,5% o deshacer parte de la posición y esperar recomprar algo más abajo, que es mi opción personal. 

Por cierto, las divergencias en semanal son clarísimas, pero claro, mientras el precio no confirme (y nosotros hablamos de un movimiento que no tiene nada que ver), sólo son eso, divergencias.


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Será sentimiento bajista no?
> Gracias por tus comentarios y por los de todos. Cada día se aprende mas



No, el sentimiento es mucho más alcista de lo que debería. Piensa una cosa, desde hace un año siempre que el IBEX se ha acercado a los 11.000 hemos tenido recortes. Lo lógico sería entonces que los inversores tuvieran pánico a ese nivel, pero en su lugar nos estamos relajando y el "ya subirá" se escucha cada vez con mayor frecuencia, no hace falta decir que eso es peligrosísimo.

Existe una página en la que semanalmente se hace una encuesta a los inversores españoles para valorar el sentimiento que existe en el mercado, y desde hace semanas los alcistas ganan de goleada:

www.sentimientomercado.com


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Abr 2011)

vamos a probar minimos del dia (ibex)? dicho y hecho, nuevo minimo.

pues seguimos para bingo!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Abr 2011)

Editado: confusion de hilo
(este era el mensaje: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/220184-un-banco-central-senala-los-culpables-de-la-inflacion-bernanke-king-trichet.html#post4250064)

y ya que estamos, un extra: http://www.zerohedge.com/article/futures-curves-gone-wild-backwardation-or-chaostango?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zerohedge%2Ffeed+%28zero+hedge+-+on+a+long+enough+timeline%2C+the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero%29


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Abr 2011)

Indicado Fed	

El dato esperado que era casi el doble. 

Indicador de nuevos pedidos baja de 40,3 a 18,8. 
Indicador de empleo baja de 18m2 a 12,3. 

Este es el peor índice desde noviembre de 2010, y cuadra poco con la confianza exagerada que se tiene con la mejora de esta economía.

Mal dato para bolsas y dólar y bueno para bonos.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Abr 2011)

Ale DJI cierra en 12500 clavao. SP 1337.


----------



## devest (25 Abr 2011)

¿Está cerrada hoy la bolsa?


----------



## rafaxl (25 Abr 2011)

devest dijo:


> ¿Está cerrada hoy la bolsa?



Eso mismo iba a poner yo hoy.

Por cierto a esta hora ya se esta animando algo el cotarro al otro lado del charco, porque han tenido un dia de lo mas aburrido.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Abr 2011)

Resubo el tema. 

Los yankis han ido perdiendo hoy hasta ahora que ya estan practicamente planos, desconozco si hoy es festivo alli.

Increible lo del petroleo, de ir perdiendo dolar y pico a quedar tambien plano (wti).

Edito: cer-dos usanos en verde en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Resubo el tema.
> 
> Los yankis han ido perdiendo hoy hasta ahora que ya estan practicamente planos, desconozco si hoy es festivo alli.
> 
> ...



el bernake le va a generar una ulcera......

estabamos cerrados por eso de unificar el calendario de las bolsas europeas, mañana podremos seguir palmando pasta como de costumbre


----------



## Claca (26 Abr 2011)

¿A estas horas y el hilo no está todavía en primera página?


----------



## rafaxl (26 Abr 2011)

Esta claro que el ibex va a su puto pedo para bien o para mal. Mi no entender.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Abr 2011)

Ya se abrio el chiringo y a lo de siempre, a empepinarse. El ibex el que mas.

Esto llega a ser aburrido siempre lo mismo.


----------



## Claca (26 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esta claro que el ibex va a su puto pedo para bien o para mal. Mi no entender.



¿Por? A veces obsesionarnos con el corto plazo no es una buena idea. El IBEX lleva meses con el mismo chip lateral, independienetmente de lo que haga en una sesión, su paso es ese, frenando cuando todos suben. Por ejemplo, respecto al DAX, la diferencia desde enero de 2010, que andaban parejos, se ha acentuado hasta un 35% en contra de nuestro selectivo. Esa es la idea que debemos tener en mente cuando pensemos en el IBEX; lo que ocurra en una hora, un día o una semana, no debe preocuparnos demasiado, especialmente cuando a corto plazo no tenemos demasiadas pistas para adivinar cual será el siguiente movimiento del IBEX y, en cualquier caso, de momento hay poco que rascar. Pero se está gestando un movimiento fuerte, simplemente hay que ser pacientes.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Abr 2011)

Un up, que se nos pierde en la 2ª pag.


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Por? A veces obsesionarnos con el corto plazo no es una buena idea. El IBEX lleva meses con el mismo chip lateral, independienetmente de lo que haga en una sesión, su paso es ese, frenando cuando todos suben. Por ejemplo, respecto al DAX, la diferencia desde enero de 2010, que andaban parejos, se ha acentuado hasta un 35% en contra de nuestro selectivo. Esa es la idea que debemos tener en mente cuando pensemos en el IBEX; lo que ocurra en una hora, un día o una semana, no debe preocuparnos demasiado, especialmente cuando a corto plazo no tenemos demasiadas pistas para adivinar cual será el siguiente movimiento del IBEX y, en cualquier caso, de momento hay poco que rascar. Pero se está gestando un movimiento fuerte, simplemente hay que ser pacientes.



Llevamos tanto tiempo inmersos en un lateral "conocido", que cuando se produzca el movimiento definitivo nos va a pillar a muchos con el pie cambiado. A veces desespera tanto lateral, pero no viene mal si la operativa es diaria o semanal.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2011)

Rafaxl, calma, si tienes razon q todo esta manipulado, pero la bolsa no es tener razon.... es montarse en la ola adecuada......oh yeah :

parece q estamos empezando a ir en serio con las subidas


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la bolsa no es tener razon.... es montarse en la ola adecuada......oh yeah :
> 
> parece q estamos empezando a ir en serio con las subidas



<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7cfx7V5e-8Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Let's go surf!


----------



## rafaxl (26 Abr 2011)

Nuevo maximo anual del DJI no?? y del SP creo que tamien.

Edito: segun capitalbolsa los maximos del DJI son desde julio de 2008, ahi es nada. El SP dicen que se ha quedado a un punto, haremos que parezca un accidente.


----------



## carvil (26 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Nuevo maximo anual del DJI no?? y del SP creo que tamien.
> 
> Edito: segun capitalbolsa los maximos del DJI son desde julio de 2008, ahi es nada. El SP dicen que se ha quedado a un punto, haremos que parezca un accidente.




Yep 12572 DJI y 1345 SPX en este momento



Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2011)

estan ustedes entrando en peponia.....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estan ustedes entrando en peponia.....


----------



## rafaxl (26 Abr 2011)

Pues alla vamos, DJI 12592 y SP 1347.

Ver para creer. A que se debe esto?

A este paso los diecisietemiles los veremos en el dow jjejejej.


----------



## DEREC (26 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues alla vamos, DJI 12592 y SP 1347.
> 
> Ver para creer. A que se debe esto?
> 
> A este paso los diecisietemiles los veremos en el dow jjejejej.




El dolar esta en minimos de tres años. ¿Quizas la gente se refugia en acciones 
ante la depreciacion del $ ?ienso:



Dolar index vs SP500. Estan bastante correlacionados ( inversamente)
Estaria bien tener un grafico de la bolsa americana en Euros y ver cuanto ha subido realmente








PD. Se me olvidaba. Creo que es mi primer post aqui, asi que un saludo a todos.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



ajajajajaj

ponga....... mayor (HdlGP): bernake


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2011)

Pues hoy subo el hilo yo. Derec, no sé si este es tu primer mensaje, pero en cuanlquier caso bienvenido.

Respecto al SP, yo ayer empecé a ponerme corto, pensando en junio/julio e iré ampliando la posición si la subida continua. Ahora mismo es mi única exposición a corto plazo en los mercados, ni forex, ni comodities,...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Pues nada otro dia que el inicio prometia pero volvemos a lo de siempre. Espero con ansia ese QE2 caput...:baba:

Lo del DAX es de traca.

Buen dia.


----------



## tplink888 (27 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues nada otro dia que el inicio prometia pero volvemos a lo de siempre. Espero con ansia ese QE2 caput...:baba:
> 
> Lo del DAX es de traca.
> 
> Buen dia.



Hoy es cuando habla Bernake , para dar una explicacion publica de su politica monetaria , no ????


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

tplink888 dijo:


> Hoy es cuando habla Bernake , para dar una explicacion publica de su politica monetaria , no ????



Si, a ultima hora de la tarde sale nuestro amiguito Ben con el puro.



Carpatos dijo:


> * A las 18h15 y 20h15:
> 
> - FIN DE LA REUNIÓN DE 2 DÍAS DE LA FED.
> 
> Previsión: se espera que se mantengan los tipos entre el 0 y 25 puntos básicos.


----------



## tplink888 (27 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Si, a ultima hora de la tarde sale nuestro amiguito Ben con el puro.



Rafaxl crees que contestara a estas preguntas ??? ienso:

Cinco preguntas complicadas para Ben Bernanke 
Cinco preguntas complicadas para Ben Bernanke - 3018167 - elEconomista.es

La Reserva Federal celebrará la primera rueda de prensa de su historia. Y todo el mundo espera que Ben Bernanke arroje algo de luz sobre el asunto que más preocupa a los mercados mundiales: qué pasará después del 30 de junio, cuando el Quantitative Easing 2 (QE2) llegue a su fin. Bill Gross, de Pimco: "La Fed necesita donuts para llenar el estómago de los inversores".

Muchos profesionales esperan un hundimiento de los bonos de EEUU con el fin de la política monetaria más excesiva que jamás se ha visto. Richard Band, comentarista de MarketWatch, propone cinco preguntas que le gustaría que respondiera el presidente de la Fed. Son las siguientes:

*1. ¿Cuánto QE es suficiente?*

Los mercados de han subido en torno al 12% desde que se anunció el QE2 hace casi seis meses, pero no es eso lo que supone que tenía que pasar. Cuando la Fed lanzó su último programa de compra de bonos el 4 de noviembre, la rentabilidad del activo a 10 años estaba en el 2,48%; en febrero, se había disparado hasta el 3,72%, una espectacular subida del 50%. Si se trataba de mantener bajos los tipos, el programa ha fracasado totalmente.

Band cree que el programa de compra de bonos por 600.000 millones es una táctica desesperada, sin base en la teoría económica o en la experiencia histórica, como nos enseñan los últimos 10 años de monetización de la deuda pública en Japón, que no han conseguido reactivar su economía.

*2. ¿Qué nos dicen el oro a 1.500 y el petróleo a 114 sobre la confianza en la Fed?*

En noviembre, Bernanke dijo que las preocupaciones sobre el QE2 eran excesivas, que no provocaría más inflación y que tenía las herramientas para deshacer estas políticas en el momento oportuno. "Si eso es así, ¿por qué el oro está marcando máximos históricos por encima de 1.500 dólares la onza? ¿Y por qué el barril se acerca a 114 dólares? ¿Esta es la estabilidad de precios prometida en el anuncio del QE?", se pregunta Band.

Las ventas de gasolina llevan cayendo cinco semanas, los consumidores están reduciendo sus gastos y las empresas pronto sufrirán las consecuencias. Evidentemente, la gente no confía en las promesas de Bernanke.

*3. ¿Los tipos cero son justos para los ahorradores y pensionistas con rentas fijas?*

Los tipos cero han hundido a los fondos monetarios, que ahora sólo cuentan con la devolución de comisiones para evitar entrar en pérdidas. "Así que dime, Ben, si ni siquiera una gestora sin ánimo de lucro (Vanguard) puede mantener sus fondos a flote sin un subsidio, cómo pueden los ahorradores actuales y los jubilados asegurarse su futuro financiero? ¿Durante cuánto tiempo más planea el Gobierno robar a los ahorradores para inflar los márgenes de los bancos?".

*4. ¿Qué haría usted si los chinos venden bonos de EEUU por 100.000 millones de dólares?*

La semana pasada S&P rebajó la perspectiva de la deuda de EEUU, por su elevado déficit público y el ministro de Exteriores chino respondió que "esperamos que el Gobierno de EEUU adopte sin tardanza medidas de política responsable para proteger los intereses de los inversores". El gasto público norteamericano está descontrolado y S&P cree que hace falta un acuerdo entre los dos grandes partidos y la Casa Blanca para frenarlo antes de 2013.

"La Fed está sentada en un barril de pólvora . En algún momento, habrá que restablecer algo parecido a un equilibrio entre ahorradores y endeudados. Cuando los tipos empiecen a subir, la carrera por comprar cualquier cosas puede convertirse en una urgencia universal para vender. Y los chinos ya están protestando por las pobres rentabilidades de los bonos del Tesoro", advierte Band.

"¿Qué pasaría si deciden deshacerse de sólo el 10% de su posición de 1,15 billones en deuda norteamericana? ¿Cómo va a enfrentarse la Fed a eso?", añade.

*5. Con tantos presidentes regionales de la Fed discrepando, ¿se está rompiendo el conocido proceso de toma de decisiones colegiadas?*

Nada más anunciar el QE2, el gobernador Kevin Warsh ya criticó esta política y dijo que la Fed no es una tienda de reparaciones para unas políticas fiscales, comerciales o regulatorias destruidas. Y añadió que medidas adicionales de política monetaria eran un pobre sustituto de otras políticas pro-crecimiento más poderosas. Posteriormente, dimitió.

Thomas Hoenig, de la Fed de Kansas City, ha calificado el QE2 como un trato con el diablo. Richard Fischer, de la Fed de Dallas, ha alertado de que EEUU puede sufrir el mismo destino que la República de Weimar en Alemania.

"¿Qué piensa usted de que tantos presidentes regionales de la Fed den discursos que se oponen abiertamente a su punto de vista? ¿Qué le hace estar tan seguro de que usted tiene la razón y todos los demás están equivocados?", pregunta finalmente Band.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Pistoletazo de salida. Haciendo lo mismo que ayer, remoloneando y luego zas!. Veremos.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Venga hoy son los 10700. ¿que nos toca descontar??


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Mirad que curioso:



Carpatos dijo:


> Datos de EEUU, refinanciaciones [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (27 Abr 2011)

SP, DAX, Nasdaq... están tocando máximos. Lo _lógico _es que a las 18.30 nos vayamos por el desagüe. :cook:

Ya veremos...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> SP, DAX, Nasdaq... están tocando máximos. Lo _lógico _es que a las 18.30 nos vayamos por el desagüe. :cook:
> 
> Ya veremos...



La logica impera poco por estos lares ultimamente. No es normal que a estas horas el DJI no siga la estela de los demas... a ver lo que dice Ben, pero como siga dandole a la HP me parece que no va a haber cifras para lo que subira.

Buff que pinta esta cogiendo esto, lo de todos los santos dias, ahi esta el ibex marcando nuevos maximos diarios. 10800 ya no es un problema


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Abr 2011)

A ver cuándo vuelven a abrir el Ibex, se hace raro verlo casi dos meses cerrado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2011)

Que bueno es el ibex siempre color esperanza.

Os pregunto, a que viene la rueda de prensa de la FED? Que es lo que va a decir. 
Fin de estimulos, nuevos estimulos pero que no son estimulos.......


----------



## eruique (27 Abr 2011)

seguimos para bingo
celebraremos el dia del trabajo con los 11000


----------



## Misterio (27 Abr 2011)

> FED	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La FED deja las cosas como están. Tipos bajos garantizados durante mucho tiempo, helicóptero como mínimo hasta finales de junio, según ellos no ven peligro para la inflación, el mejor de los mundos para las bolsas. Yo creo que este comunicado es favorable para las bolsas, a la espera de la rueda de prensa de las ocho y cuarto donde supongo que lo primero que le van a preguntar, es si va a salir otro helicóptero tras el mes de junio...




Y todavía Cárpatos se pregunta si va a haber otro helicóptero?, la pregunta es cuantos helicópteros va a haber.

Cuando Bernanke hace Pop no hay Stop


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2011)

Tal y como dije, más corto en los 49-50.

Edit: mmm... que fallo! al final rompimos hacia arriba... a ver ahora...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

No deseo a los yankis mas que su puta exterminacion nuclear a ver si dejan de joder al mundo de una putisima vez.

De esta nos mandan el brent a 140 dolares.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Y todavía Cárpatos se pregunta si va a haber otro helicóptero?, la pregunta es cuantos helicópteros va a haber.
> 
> Cuando Bernanke hace Pop no hay Stop



A veces es un poco inocente, y lo dejo ahi.

Bueno para las bolsas?? y para el resto??? letal.


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El mercado USA está así, hacia los 10.720 el DOW y los 1370 el SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso... nada que deba sorprendernos.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Abr 2011)

Ibex superando los 10800. Vaya arreon que le han pegado.


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2011)

Sí yo tambien veo ese techo inicialmente en los 1370, e incluso 1380. Pero tambien veo una vuelta próxima al menos a los 1330, no ya por salvar las apariencias, que a estas alturas ya vé usted... sólo es cuestión de que sacarnos el dinero.


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2011)

Estoy flipando con el euro/dolar. Si tuviese un poco de dinero que no necesitase a corto plazo, es momento de abrir un ETF inverso apalancado al SP500 y aguantarlo unos meses, tenemos que corregir sí o sí al menos 100 puntos.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

pyn dijo:


> _*Estoy flipando con el euro/dolar.*_ Si tuviese un poco de dinero que no necesitase a corto plazo, es momento de abrir un ETF inverso apalancado al SP500 y aguantarlo unos meses, tenemos que corregir sí o sí al menos 100 puntos.



Pues ahi sigue su movimiento vertical. De ibex mejor ni hablamos...

Como abran los yankis alcistas esto se va a los 11000 del tiron. De momento estan planitos, agazapados a la espera aunque ya estan despertando.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

Ahi van unos datos.



> PIB [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aun asi todo sigue subiendo y el crudo se ha dado la vuelta de perder a verde.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

Mirad el brent, tas el dato malo de paro y pib, no deberia ser otra la reaccion??


----------



## Misterio (28 Abr 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya estamos otra vez en 10.600, otra semana de asusta viejas, ya me parecía que esa película ya la había visto. Eso si la degradación del dólar es imparable.



Y si fue un asustaviejas bastante malo porque para que lo viera hasta yo........


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

Yo, me parece que ante lo visto estos dias me piro y que le follen a todo.

No hay logica ninguna, mirad los datos de hoy y como ha reaccionado todo, subiendo.

Hace muchos dias que los grandes del hilo no aparecen casi nada.

Un saludo.

Edito: nos vamos al cielo, el ibex se ha fumado en 4 dias 300 puntos de na y el DJI y SP haciendo super maximos.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

Carpatos dijo:


> La FED compra 6.678 millones de dólares en deuda del Tesoro ofreciendo el mercado 21.112. Los vencimientos van desde el 30 de abril de 2015 al 30 de septiembre de 2016.
> 
> Aquí tienen los datos completos:
> 
> ...



Otra rondita mas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo, me parece que ante lo visto estos dias me piro y que le follen a todo.
> 
> No hay logica ninguna, mirad los datos de hoy y como ha reaccionado todo, subiendo.
> 
> ...



El caso es que o algo le pasa al Ibex que todos lo hemos percibido o ha habido un complot.

Porque tras el vencimiento de marzo el Ibex me lo han cambiado.

Tengo curiosidad por saber si el problema de pollastre con su niña era problema de programación suyo o de "recontraprogramación" por parte de otros.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El caso es que o algo le pasa al Ibex que todos lo hemos percibido o ha habido un complot.
> 
> Porque tras el vencimiento de marzo el Ibex me lo han cambiado.
> 
> Tengo curiosidad por saber si el problema de pollastre con su niña era problema de programación suyo o de "recontraprogramación" por parte de otros.




Hum... no, creo que en esta ocasión el problema me lo busqué yo solito... no había conspiradores judeomasónicos de por medio (creo  )

Sencillamente en un momento dado hice un módulo muy intensivo en tiempo de cálculo (a partir de una idea que llevaba unas semanas rondándome la cabeza), y era tan brutal en recursos que me ralentizaba todo el flujo de toma de decisiones. Al lado de los módulos ya existentes - que se ejecutan en microsegundos - , era como un elefante torpe de más de 10 segundos por ejecución.

Así que tuve que sacarlo del flow principal, reprogramarlo en openCL bajo paradigma MPA (massive parallel application) y ejecutarlo independientemente del principal. 

Me llevó casi tres semanas, *bastante* durillo el tema. Pero bueno, ya se arregló y todo OK desde entonces.

Vamos, que era un problema puramente técnico lo que me tuvo casi un mes en "cuarentena"...


----------



## gamba (28 Abr 2011)

Sabe alguien de alguna libreria con funciones como MACD,RSI, etc., preferiblemente en Python?


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2011)

El IBEX yo no lo veo raro, simplemente estamos en un momento (ponderado en el tiempo, no es cuestión de días) delicado. A corto casi todo el sector bancario en resistencia, pero también muchos otros valores se presentan con ganas de subir. Luego tenemos el hueco de hoy que nos deja una posible vuelta en isla, aunque el sentimiento de mercado es muy alcista y todavía no se ha dejado atrás la terrible zona de resistencia en los 11.000 y que, dadas las circunstancias, hay que ampliar por arriba, nada de pensar en frenos al tick. Muy interesante el panorama


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2011)

A petición de R3v3, uno de eurodólar:







Superada la resistencia con fuerza, el objetivo parece el techo del canal.


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí yo tambien veo ese techo inicialmente en los 1370, e incluso 1380. Pero tambien veo una vuelta próxima al menos a los 1330, no ya por salvar las apariencias, que a estas alturas ya vé usted... sólo es cuestión de que sacarnos el dinero.



En el post no hablaba de techo... podría ser, es lo que me cuadraría, pero mientras no haya un techo definido, no hay techo, así de simple, sólo resistencia, en consecuencia cortos no los veo todavía. Además, a diferencia del IBEX, el mercado yanki ha batido nivel tras otro, por lo que yo no encuentro fundamento para anticiparse buscando el giro. Sin duda está ya en terreno difícil, pero eso en estos momentos eso no significa nada. Y si le queda un +3%, un +5% o lo que sea, ¿dónde se situan los stops? Complicado : /


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2011)

Bueno lo han vuelto a hacer. Otro nivel petado, SP en 1360 y el dow que lleva sin caer en condiciones meses y en maximos desde junio de 2008.

Gracias Ben.


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En el post no hablaba de techo... podría ser, es lo que me cuadraría, pero mientras no haya un techo definido, no hay techo, así de simple, sólo resistencia, en consecuencia cortos no los veo todavía. Además, a diferencia del IBEX, el mercado yanki ha batido nivel tras otro, por lo que yo no encuentro fundamento para anticiparse buscando el giro. Sin duda está ya en terreno difícil, pero eso en estos momentos eso no significa nada. Y si le queda un +3%, un +5% o lo que sea, ¿dónde se situan los stops? Complicado : /



Difícil es poco, cualquier día de éstos nos desayunamos una histeria colectiva y pum! mientras tanto, cabe pensar que el SP tendrá al menos un pullback de la subida de estos días... más cosas... con la que está cayendo... el VIX está niveles mínimos que no veíamos desde primeros-mediados del 2007... el volumen no ha hecho más que bajar desde enero...... en fín... que acabo siendo el heredero de Zuloman, con negrito zumbón incorporado pero...

Yo amplio posición en 1358 y dejo orden para 62.

Respecto a los ETFs inversos con apalancamiento... cuidadín, para intradía son buena opción y hacen bastante bien su papel, pero para largo los resultados a veces sorprenden negativamente.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

Sin comentarios... vaya reaccion al dato de la epa, ipc y ventas minoristas en españa.

Parece que no fuera con nosotros el tema, demencial.

Vuelta a verde con dos cojones.


----------



## sintripulacion (29 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Sin comentarios... vaya reaccion al dato de la epa, ipc y ventas minoristas en españa.
> 
> Parece que no fuera con nosotros el tema, demencial.
> 
> Vuelta a verde con dos cojones.



LLeva usted toda la razón.
Sin ir más lejos, además de los datos que indica, ayer el Santander manifestó públicamente que hay que rebajar el saldo de crédito vivo en 300.000 millones de euros en un plazo de tres años (con las consecuencias evidentes que ello tendrá en la actividad económica) y ........hoygan........ como el que escucha llover!!!.

Por otro lado, tan pronto pasen las elecciones del día 22M se iniciarán los recortes en la administración local y autonómica, con lo que las cifras de paro no pararán de subir previsiblemente.

Por tanto, todo ello unido a que las expectativas de beneficios de las empresas del ibex son inferiores en un 9% de conjunto en relación al año pasado, a que el tema de la deuda y la reestructuración del sector financiero no están ni mucho menos zanjadas, el escenario más probable, bajo mi humilde opinión, es que en algún puto momento veamos una corrección
ienso:........................., probablemente aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid (es decir, la duda es la excusa).ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

sintripulacion dijo:


> LLeva usted toda la razón.
> Sin ir más lejos, además de los datos que indica, ayer el Santander manifestó públicamente que hay que rebajar el saldo de crédito vivo en 300.000 millones de euros en un plazo de tres años (con las consecuencias evidentes que ello tendrá en la actividad económica) y ........hoygan........ como el que escucha llover!!!.
> 
> Por otro lado, tan pronto pasen las elecciones del día 22M se iniciarán los recortes en la administración local y autonómica, con lo que las cifras de paro no pararán de subir previsiblemente.
> ...



Ondia lo del Santander no lohabia oido yo...::::.

Es tremendo. Gracias por los datos.

Por cierto estos van a por los 10900 ejejej.


----------



## CHARLIE (29 Abr 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Sin comentarios... vaya reaccion al dato de la epa, ipc y ventas minoristas en españa.
> 
> Parece que no fuera con nosotros el tema, demencial.
> 
> Vuelta a verde con dos cojones.



Si, realmente es demencial.........(¿preludio de un gigantesco impacto que se producirá más pronto que tarde cuando se enfrenten la realidad y la ficción?).

De todas formas, los índices bursátiles no son más que gigantescas estafas sostenidas por un dinero virtual (que no real), fabricado a voluntad por unos cuantos individuos que tienen la potestad de crear el dinero de la nada, y que nada tienen que ver con la economía real de los paises a que pertenecen.

Y dentro de estos índices bursátiles, si hay uno que es especialmente facilísimo (y, además barato) de manipular, ese es el IBEX35........si no fíjese Vd. como puede darse esta escalada del "selectivo" (juas, juas, me río de término), en un país quebrado e intervenido práxticamente desde Mayo de 2010, con una brutal tasa de paro y con la huida masiva de todo tipo de emprendedores, y donde aparte de Ladrillo y turismo poca cosa más hay.

Es curioso, antes se sometía a los paises mediante guerras y sangre, hoy en día, en cambio, a estos "dioses" que se otorgan la capacidad de fabricar el dinero de la nada y a su antojo, sólo les basta arruinar con deudas impagables a cualquier pais, y...TACHÁNNNNNN, ya es suyo.

Y, ya para terminar, es muy, muy curioso que los paises donde más se acentúa la miseria, más suben los índices bursátiles..............Para reflexionar, ¿no?

Hasta que la gente no pare de hacerles el juego a todos estos delincuentes organizados, NUNCA se verá libre de esta plaga de energúmenos, que someten a la ciudadanía con deudas creadas con dinero inexistente. 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Hagen (29 Abr 2011)

tras estos comentarios, me reafirman que los principales indices son alcistas.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Abr 2011)

en sus marcas........ listos........... (falta el pistoletazo de salida, pero ya esta todo preparado para otro sprint alcista)


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

Por cierto como vamos de volumen? he leido por ahi que esta siendo mas bajo que semanas atras.

Hoy la bolsa de londres esta chapada.

Los putos americanos que coño les pasa? menuda sobrada que se estan pegando en los dos ultimos meses.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

El dow va de cabeza a los 12800 y nosotros a los 10900.

::

Y de regalo...


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Abr 2011)

y este picado? q pasa ahora?


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y este picado? q pasa ahora?



Sr. pipoapipo... le veo algo difuso últimamente... como mantequilla untada sobre demasiado pan ::


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

Bueno los yankis de nuevo a subir, que raro verdad?

Que se pudran.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2011)

Americanos al alza y Chulibex encasquillado.

Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Abr 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. pipoapipo... le veo algo difuso últimamente... como mantequilla untada sobre demasiado pan ::



Sr. pollastre.....es q cuando las ultimas operaciones q uno hace no salen en absoluto bien :ouch: uno descubre q es mejor andar con cautela y dudando de todo, hasta de lo q uno cree cierto :: asi q estoy re-pensando mis errores 

ademas el trabajo tambien me hace estar menos pendiente de estas cacerias de gacelas 

esta caida de hoy es q me resulta rara, para mi perfectamente es un punto de vuelta este 10900 si quisieran, los bancos estan en su resistencia........o casi..... pero a la vez todo es tannnnnn alcista.......... q seguramente lo q pase es un patapum para arriba violento

usted, por motivos tecnicos, pero tambien esta algo fantasmagorico....... nos visita pero apenas se le ve....... se le intuye


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Abr 2011)

Por si a alguien le es de utilidad comento que he estado buscando librerías para hacer gráficos en tiempo real y me he encontrado con una en Java que me parece buenísima, se llama Jqplot y se puede hacer con ella casi lo mismo que con gráficos en Excel, además es gratuita.

jqPlot Charts and Graphs for jQuery

jqPlot Unit Tests and Examples

Y lo mejor, tiene una función específica para graficar cotizaciones bursátiles:

jqPlot Open Hi Low Close and Candlestick charts

Creo que Mulder había preguntado por algo así hace tiempo.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Abr 2011)

Bueno otro medio punto de subida del DJI como corresponde. Vamos a este paso maximos cada dia, es flipante como se lo montan. Hasta junio que acabe la QE no nos queda otra que ver esto dia si dia tambien.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2011)

Momentos para el recuerdo







¿qué pasó con...?

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2011)

Hagen dijo:


> tras estos comentarios, me reafirman que los principales indices son alcistas.



No se puede explicar mejor con menos palabras.

De momento tienen el chiringuito bien atado y mientras siga así la tendencia seguirá siendo alcista. Tarde o temprano se vendrá abajo, pero de momento a disfrutar las plusvalías largo.
Como dice Tonuel, cuanto más suba más recorrido tendrá la caída ::


----------

